# What are you eating for lunch today???



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2007)

What are you eating for lunch today???

Me: Turkey, bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, and mustard on an everything bagel..chips..diet snapple peach iced tea....

I always surf the net when I eat lunch at work..do you????


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 28, 2007)

whatever I feel like.......

I don't plan frivolous stuff like that ahead of time....


----------



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2007)

I rocked the PB&J today, along with some carrots and crackers.  Lunch time is about the only time I _don't_ surf while at work.   When it's nice I go for a walk in the park next door, otherwise I hang around with some work buddies in the cafeteria here.


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2007)

Leftover grilled pork chop, mashed potatoes and steamed beans/carrots. We usually make extra servings of our dinners for lunch the next day.


----------



## rob56789 (Aug 28, 2007)

PB&J with a nice big glass of milk and some cantalope


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> whatever I feel like.......
> 
> I don't plan frivolous stuff like that ahead of time....



Oh yeah you're west coast so it's not even lunch yet for you...shit I always plan frivolous stuff ahead of time..I look forward to lunch..The delivery driver at my work never eats breakfast or lunch and he's 250 pounds..starving all day and than eating a big dinner really screws with his metabolism..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2007)

The old Grilled Steeze Sandwich ate alot of Pizza, Taco Bell, and Arbys for lunch..but now I'm trying to be healthier to drop a few pounds for ski season..


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 28, 2007)

Tuna on rye with lettuce and onions and a bag of chips.  We have a cafeteria in our office and get $8 a day Mon - Thurs for lunch.  With a brick oven pizza station and a grill I was able to pork up nicely.  These days its back to the salad and sandwich station.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2007)

Shit. I knew I fogot to do something today.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 28, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Shit. I knew I fogot to do something today.



ct...it's probably cause your bothered my the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Get yourself some DOG to protect your backside and your appetite and memory will return. :lol: :wink:


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 28, 2007)

and for the record i just ate roast beef


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2007)

llamborghinii said:


> and for the record i just ate roast beef



Good to know..now I'm eating some combos and drinking gatorade..yeah boy-eeeee..What a great thread..who ever started this thread is a genious


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 28, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> ct...it's probably cause your bothered my the market
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Markets go up, markets go down. In my line, you're locked in for 10 years, anyway, so day to day moves don't matter much.

Wasn't sure if you meant DOG, the Proshares short of the Dow, which is doing nicely today, or DOG, the Canadian junior E&P company- Blackdog-, which is not doing so well.
I'm guessing you're talking about the Dow short.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2007)

A big pile of shushi... And I'm back in Arkansas today...
Actually realy good stuff...


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2007)

Buffalo chicken wrap, side salad hold the onions/peppers with caesar dressing and 4 glasses of unsweetened iced tea with lemon.

My business partner and I eat at the same place every day, and basically order the same 4 things over and over and over.  The waitresses basically don't even ask us what we want to order anymore since they know what we eat each day of the week.  It's sad that we're that predictable


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 28, 2007)

I didnt wake up in time for lunch today.....:smash:;-):lol:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Aug 28, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Markets go up, markets go down. In my line, you're locked in for 10 years, anyway, so day to day moves don't matter much.
> 
> Wasn't sure if you meant DOG, the Proshares short of the Dow, which is doing nicely today, or DOG, the Canadian junior E&P company- Blackdog-, which is not doing so well.
> I'm guessing you're talking about the Dow short.



You guess correctly...is that the perfect tik symbol or what. 

Sorry for the hijack....back to "What are you eating for lunch today" :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2007)

I can't wait to read about what everybody eats for lunch tomorrow...Keep this thread going..I'll buy a case of beer to the last person to post in this thread..


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'll buy a case of beer to the last person to post in this thread..



OK I'm the last person to post right now, does that mean I get the beer?? :beer:

Today I have leftover pasta from last night and some carrots again...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2007)

Last post!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 29, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't wait to read about what everybody eats for lunch tomorrow...Keep this thread going..I'll buy a case of beer to the last person to post in this thread..



So all greg has to do is post then lock the thread?  not fair.

Untill that time I want my case of Corrona!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

I had a ghetto lunch today...two taquitos from 7-11 and a slurpee..I need to make up for that with a really good dinner..


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2007)

Prosciutto, Fresh Mozzarella, Roasted Red Peppers, Tomato & Pesto on a Hard Roll. Pickle. Dr. Pepper.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 29, 2007)

Chicken parmesan wrap, side salad, 4 more iced teas.  

I'll take a case of sammy's (ateast until the next culinary report is posted  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Chicken parmesan wrap, side salad, 4 more iced teas.
> 
> I'll take a case of sammy's (ateast until the next culinary report is posted  )



Wow that's alot of iced tea..no buffalo chicken wrap today????


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 29, 2007)

Ultimate omlet on a croissant from Dunkin Donuts. High quality.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Ultimate omlet on a croissant from Dunkin Donuts. High quality.





MMMM....Outback NY Strip for dinner...double mmmmm....I just have to put in the call and pick it up..nothing like eating and typing about skiing at the same time...

So whose going to have the last post in this thread???


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So whose going to have the last post in this thread???



ME!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2007)

bvibert said:


> ME!





Stop being a postwhore..:smash:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Stop being a postwhore..:smash:



Hello, pot?  The kettle is calling...


How else am I going to get that free beer?


----------



## drjeff (Aug 30, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow that's alot of iced tea..no buffalo chicken wrap today????



Gives me an excuse to get up and leave my patients in the chair for a few minutes each afternoon 

Buffalo chicken wrap for me is usually just tuesday's and most fridays.  Today's wrap since it's Thursday will be a taco wrap - yes I know it's pathetic the predictability of my mid day culinary habits!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 30, 2007)

My diet is going really bad today...Mickey D's lunch...6 piece McNuggets..Fries..Coke..Hamburger..I need the energy because at 1:30PM I'm sitting with a family who lost their 23 year old son in a motorcycle accident...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2007)

I had the same thing as yesterday, leftover pasta.


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2007)

Just say no to McShits and Burger Ass.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2007)

Salad with chicken cutlet, avocado, corn, peas, black beans, and fat free ranch.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 30, 2007)

Pretzels.
From the office cupboard.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2007)

Leftover pasta with chicken breast today.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 30, 2007)

Marc said:


> Just say no to McShits and Burger Ass.



Yea go Wendy's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

Bumpity...

I just bought my lunch from the local Wawa...

Chef salad, sour cream and onion Herrs chips, Coca-Cola 12 ounce can...that's a pretty healthy lunch for me..better than a footlong cheesesteak with pierogies..


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 2, 2007)

Leftover zrazy and kasha.


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 2, 2007)

Spicy chicken sandwich & fries


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 2, 2007)

A "Steaze-o-dilla" with green chile yo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 2, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> A "Steaze-o-dilla" with green chile yo



What's a "Steaze-o-dilla"?  It sounds mad steezy yo..BTW this is an awesome thread


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 2, 2007)

Hit the local weenie wagon for a couple of dirty-water dogs with brown mustard, kraut and cooked onions.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2008)

Bump for stoke...

Probably the soup and sandwich special at the local deli..maybe a BLT wrap and some chicken noodle soup..with a diet coke..


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 27, 2008)

Upper Crust pizza today, since all the Partners are out of town and they feel bad for us stuck here.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What are you eating for lunch today???
> 
> Me: Turkey, bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, and mustard on an everything bagel..chips..diet snapple peach iced tea....
> 
> I always surf the net when I eat lunch at work..do you????


 
Ok ok, what's for dinner, what's for lunch, what's next, how was your bowl movement? :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Ok ok, what's for dinner, what's for lunch, what's next, how was your bowl movement? :lol:



Dude don't give him any ideas :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Dude don't give him any ideas :lol:


 
I was actually starting that thread and then decided against it. Went something like this:

Subject: The Morning After Thread

GSS has started the Dinner thread and then the Lunch thread, I want to know the after effects, how'd it all come out. So you can look at this as the morning bowl movement thread. I'll start, although it wasn't the greatest, today's was ok, medium in size, texture was pretty good, smelled like flowers.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

I had a major bowl striper today. Those are the best.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2008)

Well I was going to post that I had Salisbury steak for lunch, but this thread is getting gross... uke:





BTW, with the way my stomach is feeling just minutes after finishing lunch I'm thinking I'll be able to give you an after affects report soon...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I had a major bowl striper today. Those are the best.


 
No arguments here!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2008)

Chicken noodle soup...grilled ham and steeze sandwich...chips..can of diet coke..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I had a major bowl striper today. Those are the best.



I love slaying the toilet at work...nothing like getting paid to take a dump..lol


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

This is becoming the "lose your lunch" thread.  uke:

We were real high brow here today.  Peanut butter and fluff on whole grain bread for me; no fluff for DD.  She had some honey graham cracker sticks, too.  I think I'll wash some grapes next.  The littlest one will have some mush in a jar,probably, followed by some milk.  Exciting, I know.


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Well I was going to post that I had Salisbury steak for lunch, but this thread is getting gross... uke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder why you feel that way!  Look at what you ate!  uke:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2008)

severine said:


> No wonder why you feel that way!  Look at what you ate!  uke:



I know, but it always looks so tempting...


----------



## ed-drum (Mar 27, 2008)

My wife didn't come home for lunch. Otherwise................(!). Ed.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> My wife didn't come home for lunch. Otherwise................(!). Ed.


 
Right from his his first post, I knew there was something I liked about this guy :lol:


----------



## ed-drum (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, she will be home then it's dessert after dinner. Then I go to a music jam session tonight! Ed.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2008)

Sloppy Joes,,,extra sloppy


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 22, 2008)

Grilled pork tenderloin, roasted potatoes, and caesar salad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Grilled pork tenderloin, roasted potatoes, and caesar salad.



Wow that sounds better than my two sloppy joes and a diet coke...I wish I could drink beer at work..it would make lunch alot better..


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 22, 2008)

Drinking beer makes everything better.

Lunch was good, even though it was leftovers from dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Drinking beer makes everything better.
> 
> Lunch was good, even though it was leftovers from dinner.



It's almost beer thirty now..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sloppy Joes,,,extra sloppy



just like your hoes?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> just like your hoes?



Hell Yeah..you be knowing..I eat Sloppy Joes with my Sloppy Hoes..who be at my shows..smell them with my nose..when I'm feeling spendy..I take them out to Wendys..and if they tug it..I buy them chicken nuggets..with a little steeze sauce..writing mad stanzas like Tony Danza from Who's the Boss..your loss my gain..skiing in the rain..come and ride the train..like the quad city DJs..yo homey I'll talk your girl out of her PJs and be committing murder like OJ and kicking it like PayLey..ya heard..


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell Yeah..you be knowing..I eat Sloppy Joes with my Sloppy Hoes..who be at my shows..smell them with my nose..when I'm feeling spendy..I take them out to Wendys..and if they tug it..I buy them chicken nuggets..with a little steeze sauce..writing mad stanzas like Tony Danza from Who's the Boss..your loss my gain..skiing in the rain..come and ride the train..like the quad city DJs..yo homey I'll talk your girl out of her PJs and be committing murder like OJ and kicking it like PayLey..ya heard..



:lol:


----------



## severine (Apr 22, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Drinking beer makes everything better.


No kidding!  :beer:



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Hell Yeah..you be knowing..I eat Sloppy Joes with my Sloppy Hoes..who be at my shows..smell them with my nose..when I'm feeling spendy..I take them out to Wendys..and if they tug it..I buy them chicken nuggets..with a little steeze sauce..writing mad stanzas like Tony Danza from Who's the Boss..your loss my gain..skiing in the rain..come and ride the train..like the quad city DJs..yo homey I'll talk your girl out of her PJs and be committing murder like OJ and kicking it like PayLey..ya heard..


You crack me up!  :lol:

Lunch today: leftover spiral ham sandwich with leftover refrigerator mashed potatoes.  And a strawberry rice krispie treat (that I made!).  Yup, so healthy..... 

Wish I could drink beer at work, too!


----------



## drjeff (Apr 22, 2008)

Today was a Montreal seasoned burger with lettuce, tomato and blue cheese on a grilled ciabatta roll with a side salad and a glass of iced tea all while sitting on the new outdoor seating area at one of the local restaurants in the town where my office is.

The burger was so good, that It's been a pleasure re-tasting all afternoon long with each belch!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm about to dig into a Hungry Man boneless pork (rib shaped patty) with mashed potatos, corn and a brownie.  You can't beat a rib shaped patty.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> I'm about to dig into a Hungry Man boneless pork (rib shaped patty) with mashed potatos, corn and a brownie.  You can't beat a rib shaped patty.



Better open up the windows later by the sounds of that lunch


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2008)

no lunch today... no appetite.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Apr 23, 2008)

I had an excellent turkey sandwhich with fresh mozzerella nand roasted peppers. I was so hypnotized by the aromas in the Italian deli that I bought ravioli, marinara sauce, and fresh made Italian sausage to make for dinner.   Bon appetite!


----------



## noski (Apr 23, 2008)

Grilled cheese (VT Cheddar), tomato, bacon on whole wheat from the Village Grocery. My favorite sandwhich.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2008)

noski said:


> Grilled cheese (VT Cheddar), tomato, bacon on whole wheat from the Village Grocery. My favorite sandwhich.



Steezy...I had a bacon egg and steeze sandwich at the Village Grocery two days ago..and that sounds like a great sandwich except for the wheat bread..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2008)

I went for boneless pork in sauce with rice and beans at the local spanish restaurant and a diet coke...I'm running exercising for a solid hour after work to make up for this lunch..but it's oh so good..num num num


----------



## drjeff (Apr 29, 2008)

Debating between a grilled chicken caesar wrap with a side salad and a buffalo chicken wrap and a side salad.  We'll see which one rolls off the tongue in about 30 minutes when I head to lunch


----------



## andyzee (Apr 29, 2008)

Kielbasy


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 29, 2008)

Homemade pierogi


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 29, 2008)

sushi and fresh cut mango


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

Bump...frozen meatloaf meal with mashed potatoes and corn..Snapple Rasberry white iced tea..


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 9, 2008)

Nothing. Maybe some pretzels or Oreos later.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

Banana n yogurt


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2008)

Nothing so far...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 9, 2008)

severine said:


> Nothing so far...




Some Powerade Zero (grape flavor) was all I had today for lunch - this heat just absolutely kills my appetite (which isn't necessarily a bad thing  )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Some Powerade Zero (grape flavor) was all I had today for lunch - this heat just absolutely kills my appetite (which isn't necessarily a bad thing  )



I like to eat to much to miss a meal..Am I the only one who still enjoys soup when it's 95 degrees out..I'm craving some Crab Bisque..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like to eat to much to miss a meal..Am I the only one who still enjoys soup when it's 95 degrees out..I'm craving some Crab Bisque..



That's spooky. I'm eating homemade turkey noodle soup I made last t-giving. I'm getting a sinus infection, so I popped a coupla Daycare and some anitbiotics I have left over.


----------



## krisskis (Jun 9, 2008)

Nothing...slept through lunch..looking forward to dinner.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

chips, corned beef on rye, pickle and Dr. Browns cream soda..


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

BLT (minus the L & T ) with turkey bacon.  Probably add some cheese to make it extra tasty.  Bacon is cooking right now.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Doing the debate between the Buffalo Chicken Wrap and the Chicken Parm wrap.  Either way it will be accompanied by a side salad and 3 or 4 glasses of unsweetened iced tea with lemon.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 24, 2008)

Stuffed peppers


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Fluffernutter and goldfish


----------



## noski (Jun 24, 2008)

half of a Roast beef, horseradish mayo, lettuce, tomato, provolone on whole wheat sub roll. Iced coffee.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 24, 2008)

Whole wheat wrap with leftover jerk chicken, tapanade, LT & O. diet coke.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 24, 2008)

this is a really great thread...anybody else want to contribute???  Bueller Bueller Ferris Bueller..


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Bump ..I just wanted to try it to see what the GSS fascination with it is about ...



Was it good for you?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Bump ..I just wanted to try it to see what the GSS fascination with it is about ...



Let me try too.....Bump


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Let me try too.....Bump



Okay, I didn't really feel it, let me try GSS's other common way now ... Bumpity


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Okay, I didn't really feel it, let me try GSS's other common way now ... Bumpity



Slightly more with that one, now lets' try it the other common way to see if that does it for me.....Bump for Stoke!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Slightly more with that one, now lets' try it the other common way to see if that does it for me.....Bump for Stoke!



I think I felt something with that one,  or maybe it was just gas


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2008)

Where is GSS anyway???

You're going to bump but not add to the thread?  :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

severine said:


> You're going to bump but not add to the thread?  :roll:



Isn't that what _you_ just did too?


----------



## awf170 (Jun 25, 2008)

Left over pasta with veal.  Clam chowder.  Roast beef sandwich + chips. A bunch of M&Ms


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

Whatever slo... err, I mean food the cafe at work is serving...


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Isn't that what _you_ just did too?


Wise ass! :razz:
(And you did the same!  :razz

I didn't post because I'm not sure what I'm having.  Out of bread (and I was really craving a fluffernutter, too!).  No real quick things to make.  Milk is getting iffy.  If I can last another hour and a half, I can get to the grocery store before I eat.  But that's probably a bad idea since I haven't eaten yet today and I did already do 5K training.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

severine said:


> (And you did the same!  :razz



Yeah, but I wasn't complaining about people do it, you were... 






Okay, off to lunch now...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 25, 2008)

Stuffed pork chop, garlic mashed potatoes.
Last night's leftovers, really.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm thinking today will be an Asian Chicken Salad,  but I've still got an hour and 3 patients left between now and when I have to make up my mind, we'll see.....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

I had a late breakfast/early lunch at a diner in Philly about 2 hours ago..

Spanish Omelatte with home fries, rye toast, bacon, coffee and water...now it's time to drop a duece..lol..nothing like shitting on company time..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Where is GSS anyway???
> 
> You're going to bump but not add to the thread?  :roll:



I was setting a tombstone but I'm back now for a nice afternoon of work in the office mixed with post-whoring...JEA!!!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

Cheezeburger, fries, Snapple iced tea, ice cream sandwich.


----------



## severine (Jun 25, 2008)

Still haven't eaten... and I can't go out either because the doofus painting the house blocked the driveway with 2 ladders now.  :roll:

Better figure it out soon...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Still haven't eaten... and I can't go out either because the doofus painting the house blocked the driveway with 2 ladders now.  :roll:
> 
> Better figure it out soon...



That's simple, just knock the ladders out of the way with your car.... :roll:


----------



## krisskis (Jun 25, 2008)

The family and i just got back from Applebee's for lunch. Took the daughter out with a shitload of other kids and their families after they had their "moving up" ceremony at the elementary school. 2 glasses of wine and now i need a nap.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 26, 2008)

Eating german hausmacher liverwurst and Mettwurst on fresh rye, might kick it up a notch with a rye slice with limburger, onion, pickle and mustard as well....yum.


----------



## hardline (Jun 28, 2008)

we opened the kitcken at the 15th steet space so i had garlic bleu cheese fries.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 29, 2008)

Yesterday shrimp gazpaucho and pesto pizza..today corned beef


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jun 29, 2008)

Prolly gonna drink my lunch, breakfast was ginormous. I got a lot of fruit: kiwi, watermelon, cantaloupe, pineapple and mango that I can blender into some groovy frozen cocktails today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 29, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Prolly gonna drink my lunch, breakfast was ginormous. I got a lot of fruit: kiwi, watermelon, cantaloupe, pineapple and mango that I can blender into some groovy frozen cocktails today.



Wasted away again in Margaritaville...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2008)

My wife is making some homemade mac and cheese.  Yummy!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 29, 2008)

IN honor of  Andy ZEE :__________blue berries  MUCHO GRANDE all over ma cereal  n' milk YUM

LUV BB's


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

Turkey sub..vegetable soup..gatorade G2..chips


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2008)

BAD lunch today.  McD's Southern Style Chicken sandwich, fries, and root beer.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 7, 2008)

I had a nice turkey sandwich and some goldfish crackers.



severine said:


> BAD lunch today.  McD's Southern Style Chicken sandwich, fries, and root beer.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

severine said:


> BAD lunch today.  McD's Southern Style Chicken sandwich, fries, and root beer.



How is the southern style chicken sandwich?  The people in the commercials rave about it..


----------



## severine (Jul 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> How is the southern style chicken sandwich?  The people in the commercials rave about it..


Not bad.  Not a favorite, but I would eat it again.  Still, I shouldn't have eaten it.  Definitely not good training food and considering I've put back on 6 or 7 lbs in the last month after losing 20 lbs in the 7 weeks preceding, I need to STOP eating like this.  

Good thing I'm going running later today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 7, 2008)

severine said:


> Not bad.  Not a favorite, but I would eat it again.  Still, I shouldn't have eaten it.  Definitely not good training food and considering I've put back on 6 or 7 lbs in the last month after losing 20 lbs in the 7 weeks preceding, I need to STOP eating like this.
> 
> Good thing I'm going running later today.



I like the quarter pounder with steeze...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 7, 2008)

Polished off the steak tartare on rye bread, gonna go chill and watch a movie.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 7, 2008)

Leftover Chinese.
Mmmmm, Garlic Noodles...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 7, 2008)

ham sandwich


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

Taco Bell...two crunchy taco..one beef nacho cheese chalupa..strawberry fruitista..


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2008)

Leftover pasta from dinner last night.


----------



## Terry (Jul 8, 2008)

ham and cheese sammich


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Chocolate donut holes and mini krullers with coffee. I dub today "HiCarb HiFat Tuesday".


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm debating right now between a chicken ceasar salad and an oriental chicken salad - I'll need to see what the brain finally chooses in about an hour when the waitress asks me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm debating right now between a chicken ceasar salad and an oriental chicken salad - I'll need to see what the brain finally chooses in about an hour when the waitress asks me.



No BBQ chicken wrap???


----------



## drjeff (Jul 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No BBQ chicken wrap???



Not today, the heat has just taken a toll on my appetite, and those wraps just tend to feel like a lead wait in my stomach all afternoon on days like this   Plus, aftre last weeks vacation beer/food binge that I seemed to be on, the drawstring on my scrub pants are a bit shorter than usual, so the waist line could benefit from some green roughage


----------



## bvibert (Jul 8, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I had a nice turkey sandwich and some goldfish crackers.



This again.  I added a cookie for dessert though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2008)

Lunch is over...back to work..I can't wait to add to this thread tomorrow..Holla..only 23.5 more hours until my next lunch..


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

Healthy Choice chicken and rice soup with a few crackers crumbled into it.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Homemade french onion soup


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Turkey sandwich, Doritos, blueberries, and a brownie.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Today was a chicken caesar salad, I had them hold the croutons and the side of garlic bread that normally comes with it and add a few tomato wedges.  Combine that with 4 glasses of iced tea,  and the belly if full right now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Chicken tit sandwich, crackers and a lemonade


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 10, 2008)

I had nothing..so I get two dinners..


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I had nothing..so I get two dinners..


I don't think it works that way.

No wonder why you're always saying "the diet starts tomorrow."  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Something at the bar...maybe wings or cobb salad to go with some Franciscanner..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

severine said:


> I don't think it works that way.
> 
> No wonder why you're always saying "the diet starts tomorrow."  :lol:



I actually only had one dinner...

At the dinner I had vegetable soup, a roll with butter...two chicken croquettes..mashed potatoes...and corn with two Arnold Palmers..then I went to the bar and had 3 Magic Hat #9s..and 3 Vodka Cranberrys..then I went home and passed out..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Hot Pocket and coffee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hot Pocket and coffee.



Philly Cheesesteak???  Way better than Pats or Genos..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Philly Cheesesteak???  Way better than Pats or Genos..



Some mexi flavor, Chx. fajita, I think. I bought em a coupla months ago on sale and small . Never had them before, never will again. Unreal they can call that food, lol


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Philly Cheesesteak???  Way better than Pats or Genos..



Dude, Pat's and Geno's are for the tourists.



oh yeah, wasn't supposed to let that get out....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> Dude, Pat's and Geno's are for the tourists.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah, wasn't supposed to let that get out....



Jims is good...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh yeah...today I had Italian wedding soup and wings..good diet food..yes yes..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2008)

Fluffernutter (I think) and other stuff to be discovered...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

I went to a diner in NJ and got corned beef hash and eggs..and some strong coffee...I feel a BM coming on..lol..nothing like shitting on company time..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2008)

Turkey Bacon sandwich on wheat with honey mustard


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

Fat man is skipping lunch, I had a late breakfast.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I went to a diner in NJ and got corned beef hash and eggs..and some strong coffee...I feel a BM coming on..lol..nothing like shitting on company time..



Another thread that segwayed into a dump.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Another thread that segwayed into a dump.



LMBFAO...

Lunch tomorrow is going to be healthy....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 14, 2008)

Chinese take-out....

Hot and Sour Soup, Stringbeans in Garlic Sauce.

White Rice


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm about to have an early lunch...

Italian Hoagie...Sour Cream and Onion Chips..Diet Coke..Pretzal..mustard for dipping..


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks like peanut butter and grape jelly on the bread I made last week.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 15, 2008)

Just back from the weenie wagon with the kids.
Had 2 with brown mustard, kraut and cooked onions.  Good burps for my afternoon.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2008)

I had a sausage burger with cheese, fries, and a Snapple iced tea.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

Some leftover sausage and peppers on a roll.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Lots of AZers had sausage...mmm sausage...thick and meaty..yum


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Well, it is a sausage fest here anyway.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> Well, it is a sausage fest here anyway.  :lol:



I've attended quite a few excellent sausage fests...

The last one I sampled..hot sausage...fresh sausage..sweet Italian sausage..and Turkey Sausage..


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I've attended quite a few excellent sausage fests...
> 
> The last one I sampled..hot sausage...fresh sausage..sweet Italian sausage..and Turkey Sausage..


  TMI!!!!  Not that there's anything wrong with that.....


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> TMI!!!!  Not that there's anything wrong with that.....



In the context of this post/thread, there most definately IS something wrong with that


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> In the context of this post/thread, there most definately IS something wrong with that


:lol: :lol: :lol:

You mean you don't cook your hotdogs that way?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

severine said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> You mean you don't cook your hotdogs that way?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:



I keep it more kid friendly these days


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I couldn't eat another hot dog if its cooked that way.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm pretty sure I couldn't eat another hot dog if its cooked that way.




To make sure that the good 'ol hot dog is still on the menu for you Moe,  here's a couple of "better" options for you






or






OK,  now I'm starting to get hungry


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> To make sure that the good 'ol hot dog is still on the menu for you Moe,  here's a couple of "better" options for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's more like it. When I think about what goes IN to a hot dog, I'm not sure why I'd be upset about the unique hot dog holders you posted, lol.


----------



## severine (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Now that's more like it. When I think about what goes IN to a hot dog, I'm not sure why I'd be upset about the unique hot dog holders you posted, lol.


True.  Have to keep it in perspective, right?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> In the context of this post/thread, there most definately IS something wrong with that



hehehehehehehehe....on topic...During the ski season...I hit up the Blue mountain Drive-inn about once a week.  It's no longer a driver where a server on Roller-Skates brings food to your car..but more like a diner/family restaurant.  They have really good food at reasonable prices.  It took me about 7 times before I was able to order Fresh Sausage with a straight face.  You can also order Scrapple, Bacon, Italian Sausage, Ham and link sausage.  When I drive home from there I feel my arteries clog.  AlpineZones own Sexkitten is one of BMDIs..Blue Mountain Drive Inns..semi regulars.  She usually hits up a salad or an egg white omelatte.  

Because I'm OCD when it comes to scoring the very first chair on the 6-pack on Saturday and Sunday mornings at 7:30AM at Blue mountain..I rarely have time for a Schmuffin or Schmagel from Sheetz so I usually just suck down a granola bar or even crackers on the way to skiing.  Maybe some Sugar Free Red Bull.  After scoring a quick 20-25K of vert by 11:00AM..nothing is better than an Omelatte with fresh sausage, corned beef hash with eggs...along with coffee that is refilled every 4-5 minutes and you never see the bottom of the glass.  Good energy before posting a mad steezy trip report..about Blue mountain..home to Pennsylvanias Highest vertical drop..1082 feet of pure adrenaline inducing terrain and home to the Poconos..coldest 6-pack...Touch the Sky..Blue mountain..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hehehehehehehehe....on topic...During the ski season...I hit up the Blue mountain Drive-inn about once a week.  It's no longer a driver where a server on Roller-Skates brings food to your car..but more like a diner/family restaurant.  They have really good food at reasonable prices.  It took me about 7 times before I was able to order Fresh Sausage with a straight face.  You can also order Scrapple, Bacon, Italian Sausage, Ham and link sausage.  When I drive home from there I feel my arteries clog.  AlpineZones own Sexkitten is one of BMDIs..Blue Mountain Drive Inns..semi regulars.  She usually hits up a salad or an egg white omelatte.
> 
> Because I'm OCD when it comes to scoring the very first chair on the 6-pack on Saturday and Sunday mornings at 7:30AM at Blue mountain..I rarely have time for a Schmuffin or Schmagel from Sheetz so I usually just suck down a granola bar or even crackers on the way to skiing.  Maybe some Sugar Free Red Bull.  After scoring a quick 20-25K of vert by 11:00AM..nothing is better than an Omelatte with fresh sausage, corned beef hash with eggs...along with coffee that is refilled every 4-5 minutes and you never see the bottom of the glass.  Good energy before posting a mad steezy trip report..about Blue mountain..home to Pennsylvanias Highest vertical drop..1082 feet of pure adrenaline inducing terrain and home to the Poconos..coldest 6-pack...Touch the Sky..Blue mountain..



A good diner breakfast hits the spot before or after skiing laps. I'll have to hit that place next season, you seem to really know your sausage. Nice promo for Blue, whatever happened to that documentary video they shot last season?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> A good diner breakfast hits the spot before or after skiing laps. I'll have to hit that place next season, you seem to really know your sausage. Nice promo for Blue, whatever happened to that documentary video they shot last season?



You mean the one where I gave a shout out and impromptu ski conditions from the liftline??  I'll find you a link in a flash..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D9KS_I9jFj8

I'm about 3+ minutes into it I think..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> A good diner breakfast hits the spot before or after skiing laps. I'll have to hit that place next season, you seem to really know your sausage. Nice promo for Blue, whatever happened to that documentary video they shot last season?




I've had many a delicious, belly filling pre-ski breakfast at my favorite location near Mount Snow







Just this post has me craving the tall stack of berry/berry pancakes covered in real VT syrup that I'll be having Saturday AM when I'm up there this weekend!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I've had many a delicious, belly filling pre-ski breakfast at my favorite location near Mount Snow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys and your real Vermont maple syrup...lol..I'll take Mrs..Butterworths..LMBFAO..

Is it almost lunchtime??


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You guys and your real Vermont maple syrup...lol..I'll take Mrs..Butterworths..LMBFAO..
> 
> Is it almost lunchtime??



I'd rather just not have breakfast at all than have to eat a stack of pancakes (or waffles or french toast for that matter) with immitation syrup.  The real stuff is just soooooooo much better(Grade A fancy medium amber is my favorite),  and what makes it 3 times as good is the local VT stuff I buy right from a sugarhouse on Rte 100 in Jacksonville, VT helps out the local VT economy too.  The real syrup that Dot's uses was local too, atleast last time I asked.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'd rather just not have breakfast at all than have to eat a stack of pancakes (or waffles or french toast for that matter) with immitation syrup.  The real stuff is just soooooooo much better(Grade A fancy medium amber is my favorite),  and what makes it 3 times as good is the local VT stuff I buy right from a sugarhouse on Rte 100 in Jacksonville, VT helps out the local VT economy too.  The real syrup that Dot's uses was local too, atleast last time I asked.




Although I spent 4 years living in VT..I don't know if I've ever had the real maple syrup since I'm not a pancake eater..I like salty breakfast foods..

On topic..

I think I'm having some Sausage for lunch...mmmmmmmm


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like salty breakfast foods..
> 
> On topic..
> 
> I think I'm having some Sausage for lunch...mmmmmmmm


Ah.......



....nah.  I'll leave that alone.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Ah.......
> 
> 
> 
> ....nah.  I'll leave that alone.


----------



## severine (Jul 16, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 16, 2008)

I just wrote out a stack of bills and lost my appetite.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I just wrote out a stack of bills and lost my appetite.



Isn't that every month???


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Isn't that every month???




Just like the bills, I bet the appetite will come back soon enough


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

severine said:


> Ah.......
> 
> 
> 
> ....nah.  I'll leave that alone.



:lol:  You're too kind...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Stouffers frozen turkey dinner..orange Gatorade G2..going low-calorie today..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Stouffers frozen turkey dinner..*orange Gatorade G2*..going low-calorie today..



try water next time and you'll save another 63 calories over the G2 in that 20oz bottle :idea:


Right now I'm waiting for my business partner to drag his lazy butt to the office (his off day and he said he was on his way to meet me for lunch 30 minutes ago ) so I can goto lunch.  I'm thinking today will be a chicken parm wrap and a salad.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 16, 2008)

Leftover pasta, Doritos :blink:, banana oatmeal bread, and an ice cream sandwich.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> try water next time and you'll save another 63 calories over the G2 in that 20oz bottle :idea:
> 
> 
> Right now I'm waiting for my business partner to drag his lazy butt to the office (his off day and he said he was on his way to meet me for lunch 30 minutes ago ) so I can goto lunch.  I'm thinking today will be a chicken parm wrap and a salad.



You always eat lunch kind of on the late side...Anyway..I've been drinking Diet Coke and Diet Snapple alot lately but Gatorade G2 is the bomb on a hot day..but a wimpy frozen dinner is making me think about something steezier later on..


----------



## Marc (Jul 16, 2008)

You know what Jack LaLanne says for nutrition- don't eat anything man made and if it tastes good, spit it out.

And maybe when you're 90 you can look like he does at age 90-


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

Marc said:


> You know what Jack LaLanne says for nutrition- don't eat anything man made and if it tastes good, spit it out.
> 
> And maybe when you're 90 you can look like he does at age 90-



Jack LaLanne is a pimp...his wife is definitely a GILF...I'd hit dat..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You always eat lunch kind of on the late side...Anyway..I've been drinking Diet Coke and Diet Snapple alot lately but Gatorade G2 is the bomb on a hot day..but a wimpy frozen dinner is making me think about something steezier later on..



lunch is 1 to 2 for me - from a business standpoint, being open during the typical 12 to 1 lunch hour has its advantages!

My business partner got stuck in traffic down by the CT beaches and bailed on me.  So sitting infront of me right now is a 6" subway club on honey oat bread and a bottle of Coke Zero.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> lunch is 1 to 2 for me - from a business standpoint, being open during the typical 12 to 1 lunch hour has its advantages!
> 
> My business partner got stuck in traffic down by the CT beaches and bailed on me.  So sitting infront of me right now is a 6" subway club on honey oat bread and a bottle of Coke Zero.



Steezy..my Dentist office is closed on Fridays..but they are open until 5:30PM Monday-Thursday..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 16, 2008)

A sleeve of Ritz crackers, apple, fiber one bar and a lemonade.


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Leftover pasta, Doritos :blink:, banana oatmeal bread, and an ice cream sandwich.


What's your problem with the Doritos?  Too many carbs in one meal?  You should space out your other options then instead of eating all carbs for lunch and saving the other stuff for later.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 17, 2008)

severine said:


> What's your problem with the Doritos?  Too many carbs in one meal?  You should space out your other options then instead of eating all carbs for lunch and saving the other stuff for later.



Nothing wrong with Doritos, it was just a weird combination to eat them with the pasta is all.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2008)

Nothing, still on this farking call....


----------



## severine (Jul 17, 2008)

Poor Paul! 

Leftover turkey chili for me.


----------



## Marc (Jul 17, 2008)

Paul said:


> Nothing, still on this farking call....



Tell him you slept with his wife.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 17, 2008)

Homemade turkey noodle soup (last Thanksgiving) that escaped my attention in the freezer.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Homemade turkey noodle soup (last Thanksgiving) that escaped my attention in the freezer.



Hope 'ya thawed it 1st   Just can't see a "turkey noodle slurpee" being that appetizing  uke: 

Chicken Ceasar Salad and some iced tea with lemon for me today.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 17, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Hope 'ya thawed it 1st   Just can't see a "turkey noodle slurpee" being that appetizing  uke:
> 
> Chicken Ceasar Salad and some iced tea with lemon for me today.



It was fine, I  under cook the noodles/veggies before freezing which keeps em firm when thawed and cooked.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a fluffernutter, some Doritos, strawberries, and a couple cookies for lunch today.


----------



## severine (Jul 18, 2008)

I think I had a cherry yogurt.... That's all I remember, anyway.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2008)

Gazpaucho...Quiche..pretzals...Corona


----------



## Terry (Jul 19, 2008)

Hot dogs and beer.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 19, 2008)

Enchiladas


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 21, 2008)

Gatorade G2 Orange
Burger with bacon..tomato..mustard
chips
Garden Vegatable soup//


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 21, 2008)

Grazing on leftovers, veal parm, turkey noodle soup.


----------



## severine (Jul 21, 2008)

Kids had grilled cheese.

I'll probably have some leftover baked pasta/sausage/spinach casserole thing from last night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

Smoked turkey, yellow mustard, cheddar steeze and Tomato on an everything bagel..sour cream and onion chips..sugar free red bull water.


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

severine said:


> leftover baked pasta/sausage/spinach casserole thing


again today


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 22, 2008)

A peach and a banana.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 22, 2008)

rare roast beef, crumpled blue cheese (of course!), field greens & chipotle mayo on foccaccia 550 cals- but i'm riding this aftrenoon!


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

THAT sounds delicious!


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 22, 2008)

it WAS, but i'm ready to nap now!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

severine said:


> I'll probably have some leftover baked pasta/sausage/spinach casserole thing from last night.





severine said:


> again today



Ditto. 

After all that sausage I definitely wouldn't want to be behind me on the MTB ride this evening.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

severine said:


> again today



mmmm Sausage...makes my mouth water..:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> rare roast beef, crumpled blue cheese (of course!), field greens & chipotle mayo on foccaccia 550 cals- but i'm riding this aftrenoon!



550 calories isn't that bad...it's impossible for me to have a sandwich without chips..


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Ditto.
> 
> After all that sausage I definitely wouldn't want to be behind me on the MTB ride this evening.



Especially up the hills when you are really straining:-D Maybe I will lead tonight.


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

Bah, it's extra propulsion.  :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2008)

Yea, while the sad soul behind him dies.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, while the sad soul behind him dies.



:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Chef Boyardee microwave beef ravioli...pretzals..diet coke...

The office manager brought in microwave popcorn..woo hoo


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 23, 2008)

aw man gss....my kids won't even eat that sh..well maybe one them would! i figured i spend about $8/day on lunch and need to start cutting back. MrsSnowBunSki cut up a huge tupperware of naked salad that i'll work out of to start brown bagging - today was topped with 3 bean mix and a scoop of tuna and a few artichoke hearts, along with a few pieces of homeade spanakopita (spinch pie)...mmm !


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> aw man gss....my kids won't even eat that sh..well maybe one them would! i figured i spend about $8/day on lunch and need to start cutting back. MrsSnowBunSki cut up a huge tupperware of naked salad that i'll work out of to start brown bagging - today was topped with 3 bean mix and a scoop of tuna and a few artichoke hearts, along with a few pieces of homeade spanakopita (spinch pie)...mmm !



Spinach pie is the shit..yeah at $8 a day for lunch..that's about 2 grand a year...but what's even scarier is when I figure out what I spend in a year at the bar..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Lunch was an extension of b-fast; a big bowl of my oddball tortilla soup. Still trying to decide if I like it or not.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

Great Summer Day lunch for me:
Stopped at DQ to get a hot dog and an icecream cone!


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 23, 2008)

Just back from taking my staff out for lunch at the George Inn. I had a rather tasty "Fiesta Garden Burger"-a veggie burger topped with taco-like fixings on a corn tortilla. Adequate dashes of Tabasco helped.


----------



## severine (Jul 23, 2008)

Didn't have time for lunch... I"m going to grab a Lara Bar before I go for my run.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Lunch was an extension of b-fast; a big bowl of my oddball tortilla soup. Still trying to decide if I like it or not.



What's in the odd-ball tortilla soup???  It sounds good..I'm one of the few people who enjoys soup in the summer..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What's in the odd-ball tortilla soup???  It sounds good..I'm one of the few people who enjoys soup in the summer..



It started off as gazpacho, but due to some ingredients I used I morphed it into Tortilla soup, so it's kinda oddball, not quite a traditional tortilla soup.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 24, 2008)

Wendys..

Chili with cheese and crackers..Junior bacon Cheeseburger plain..GSS no likey mayo..small frys..Iced Tea with one sugar packet..


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

coffee


----------



## drjeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Philly chicken wrap,  side salad with caesar dressing and a few glasses of iced tea.  Fortunately the latest downpour to roll through my neck of the woods today hit while we were in the restaurant!


----------



## andyzee (Jul 24, 2008)

1000101


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 1000101



Skyrockets in flight...  Afternoon delight...


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 1000101


TMI uke:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

No idea..maybe hitting up the local bar for some wings...and Fransiconner


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2008)

Going to grill up a burger...   And then do the peepee dance..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2008)

I had a yummy turkey sandwich and some Doritos, and some strawberries, and a cookie.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

Hopefully just a piece of leftover pizza from dinner last night and NOT any of the container of driveway patch material that I'm going to be "playing " with shortly


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2008)

The tiny bit of leftover sausage/potato/kale casserole that there was (not even 1 cup's worth).

I just added some tortilla chips and salsa to balance it out. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

Wings..chips..and turkey rice soup..


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 25, 2008)

I hate to say this but the last thing I needed to eat is what I did eat....

Burger King....

The kids were begging and I bit hook line and sinker...


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up... we all succumb from time to time.  I'll admit I did yesterday.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 25, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> I hate to say this but the last thing I needed to eat is what I did eat....
> 
> Burger King....
> 
> The kids were begging and I bit hook line and sinker...



You can redeem yourself with a detailed Burger King trip report...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 26, 2008)

Lunch #1..Hot dog..chips..gatorade..@ the turn..

Lunch #2..Corned beef with tomato and spicy mustard on Rye with chips and Diet Coke from Daves deli..


----------



## severine (Jul 28, 2008)

Early lunch ... more like brunch since I didn't have breakfast first.  Leftover spaghetti and meatball from Saturday night's dinner out.  Hopefully, it doesn't make me sick.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Early lunch ... more like brunch since I didn't have breakfast first.  Leftover spaghetti and meatball from Saturday night's dinner out.  Hopefully, it doesn't make me sick.



I like leftover spaghetti, I usually splash ketchup in it, lol. Somehow, it works. Not sure what I'm having for lunch, but I know it ain't "Tortilla Soup" again! Leaning towards a tuna sammy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicken noodle soup..burger with bacon, tomato, mustard...BBQ chips..G2 Gatorade..and I just got a happy BDAY text from the girl I went out with last week..how sweet..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

I had bbq'd salmon on a bed of rice pilaf.  MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 29, 2008)

Beef stew and gatorade G2...


----------



## drjeff (Jul 29, 2008)

Today the accountant was treating, so instead of the regular local restaurant, we went to the fancy local restaurant, and of course i had basically what I have at the regular local restaurant, a chicken caesar wrap, although I did splurge today and have fresh sweet potato fries instead of a side salad.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 29, 2008)

Yum!
Sweet potato fries!!!!


----------



## severine (Jul 29, 2008)

It's funny because I don't really like sweet potatoes... but I tried sweet potato fries a month or so ago and I LOVE them!!!  Yummy!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 31, 2008)

NE Clam chowder


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jul 31, 2008)

another board I frequent has been talking about Fluffernutters.  So I went to the store to get some crappy white bread and that's what I'm going to have. 

Fluffernutter.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Turkey sandwich, doritos, banana, yogurt, Snapple lemon iced tea


----------



## severine (Jul 31, 2008)

Cheddarwurst on health nut bread, Doritos, water

Still better than what I ate yesterday.


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 31, 2008)

honey ham, hummus, lettuce, pepper jack cheese on an onion pita.

sweet potato fries are the shiznit! whatever southerner invented that is a darngoodness geinus!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicken sandwich and some crackers. Now I am having some cookie Staples sent me free with our last order.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Chicken sandwich and some crackers. Now I am having some cookie Staples sent me free with our last order.



Dude, staple cookies are no good for your gums, or the roof of your mouth, or your thought lining, etc..!   Those are to give out to the neighborhood kids you don't like on Halloween...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Dude, staple cookies are no good for your gums, or the roof of your mouth, or your thought lining, etc..!   Those are to give out to the neighborhood kids you don't like on Halloween...



Still hungry and too lazy to go out and get something so I'll have to take the risk. They also gave me a handful of caramels and some moose munch(appears to be some kinda coated popcorn).

I haven't given candy out on Halloween since the first year I lived there and got 2 trick or treaters and then I ate the 2 bags of candy myself


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Still hungry and too lazy to go out and get something so I'll have to take the risk. They also gave me a handful of caramels and some moose munch(appears to be some kinda coated popcorn).
> 
> I haven't given candy out on Halloween since the first year I lived there and got 2 trick or treaters and then I ate the 2 bags of candy myself



Mmmmm... Moose Munch, kinda like Poppy Cock, but much better!  Very dangerous stuff, bring it to the next ride and I'll dispose of it properly for you.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for looking out for me, but too late. Only thing left are about 6 caramels and those appear to have a limited life span the way my part time help is eating them.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn, I tried...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 31, 2008)

I didn't do so well..Cheese-steak and fries with yellow gatorade...It was only a 7" Cheese-steak though and I didn't eat all the fries..but that's what I was hungry for..


----------



## Swamp Dog (Jul 31, 2008)

oh man...now you've got me wanting some sweet potato fries.  They are my absolute favorite!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2008)

I had a BBQ burger and fries from a local pizza joint.  It tasted alright, but it went right trough me....


----------



## severine (Aug 2, 2008)

Roast beef sandwich, pickle, and small bag of potato chips.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 5, 2008)

Italian Hoagie...pretzals..mustard for dipping...diet coke..


----------



## severine (Aug 5, 2008)

Leftover baked mac & cheese from last night.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Chicken noodle soup with corn..
Turkey..swiss..onion..mustard 6" Hoagie
BBQ chips
diet snapple rasberry


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

Making an "Aussie" burger recipe I read in a magazine at the catscan place. grilled burger, grilled pineapple ring, fried egg, cheese, sliced beets, lettuce, tomato, and a spicy mayo with asian chili paste on a roll. I still have waaaay too much time on my hands.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Making an "Aussie" burger recipe I read in a magazine at the catscan place. grilled burger, grilled pineapple ring, fried egg, cheese, sliced beets, lettuce, tomato, and a spicy mayo with asian chili paste on a roll. I still have waaaay too much time on my hands.



It must be nice being retired


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It must be nice being retired



It's more like a long sabbatical and unemployment. One of these days I'll get inspired to work or start up a new biz again.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> It's more like a long sebbatical and unemployment. One of these days I'll get inspired to work or start up a new biz again.



Maybe you can get a warehouse job through Manpower..they pay like $11 an hour..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Maybe you can get a warehouse job through Manpower..they pay like $11 an hour..



I'm sacrificing work so that some other more deserving soul can man that forklift.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm sacrificing work so that some other more deserving soul can man that forklift.



they piss-test at jobs like that


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> they piss-test at jobs like that



Yeah, I figured as much. Like I said on another thread, after taking my bar exams I vowed NEVER to take another test again, pee included, lol. That's a benefit of self employment.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Making an "Aussie" burger recipe I read in a magazine at the catscan place. grilled burger, grilled pineapple ring, fried egg, cheese, sliced beets, lettuce, tomato, and a spicy mayo with asian chili paste on a roll. I still have waaaay too much time on my hands.



That burger was retarded. I coulda used a bib or poncho to eat it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 6, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> That burger was retarded. I coulda used a bib or poncho to eat it.



ahahahahahahahaha...I wonder how a fried egg would be on a burger..it's darn good with corned beef.  

O.K. time to start thinking about dinner...GSS is gonna cook tonight for the first time since Saturday..


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Leftover spaghetti with freshly grated Parmesan.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 7, 2008)

I had an italian roast pork, broccoli rabe, garlic and aged provo on a fresh roll, extra wet. I got a bad case of the blues today and I'm blaming it on August.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 7, 2008)

Going to pick up lunch for the office..

Italian sub for my Dad
Chicken Parm sub for the office manager
Steak Sandwich for me..

and chips and soda of course..


----------



## frozencorn (Aug 7, 2008)

Spinach salad, baked sweet potato.....wahoo.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 7, 2008)

just some grapes --   I got in just now from golf and we're headed out to a  party @ 4pm  so will catch up there


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

Pork n Veg potstickers and a nectarine.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

No idea..something steezy though..maybe a steezeburger..


----------



## severine (Aug 8, 2008)

Leftover spaghetti...again.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Leftover spaghetti...again.



Been there. I've gotten a lot better about either making smaller portions or freezing smaller portions if I cook a big batch of anything. I'm still working thru the tortilla soup, lol. Fortunately I froze most of it.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

Steamed Vegetable buns


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2008)

Peppered ham and meunster on oatmeal bread.  With cheez-its.  Woo...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

cobb salad..garlic toast


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 8, 2008)

scrubway...double meat turkey on wheat


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2008)

2 hot dogs and sliced cucumbers with french dressing


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 9, 2008)

Fat man is skipping that meal today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

Cobb salad..magic hat #9..same as yesterday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Chef Boyardee spaghetti and meatballs..diet orange soda..pretzals..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 13, 2008)

PB and J.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 14, 2008)

chicken rice soup
hamburger with bacon..tomato..mustard
little bag of chips
diet coke


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 14, 2008)

Had a big greasy diner meal eggs, home fries, scrapple and dad and I split a side of chipped beef. By the time we got to the golf course parking lot, my bowels were ready to explode. I barely made it to the john.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 14, 2008)

had to pick up/ drop off the kids at lunch - walked out to the garden and picked a plump ripe tomatoe and sliced it up on whole grain with a little mayo, s&p and a splash of tabasco - the only thing that may redeem summer as legit season!


----------



## severine (Aug 14, 2008)

gorgonzola said:


> had to pick up/ drop off the kids at lunch - walked out to the garden and picked a plump ripe tomatoe and sliced it up on whole grain with a little mayo, s&p and a splash of tabasco - the only thing that may redeem summer as legit season!



There's nothing quite like tomatoes straight off the vine.  YUM.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Lean Cuisine Sweedish meatballs..diet root beer


----------



## drjeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Probably a low carb shake and a few strawberries,  I have a bunch of stuff that I need to do at lunchtime today so I can leave ontime this afternoon and make a late afternoon meeting in the Hartford area tonight,  and running out to get lunch today could throw a monkey wrench into my leaving ontime later.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 18, 2008)

Bagel with lox and the trimmings


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 18, 2008)

Leftover mac and cheese and fried chicken from teh chicken and waffles place that opened on Mass Ave.

The waffles were darn tasty.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 18, 2008)

after playing 18 holes of  Monsoon Golf ( high winds )  this morning  ( I sucked today )  had Iced Coffee  and a bowl of fruit ( Blu berries , strawberries , bananas and some granola) but gonna pig out tonite   on some London Broil  , and all the trimmings ---


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 18, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> after playing 18 holes of  Monsoon Golf ( high winds )  this morning  ( I sucked today )  had Iced Coffee  and a bowl of fruit ( Blu berries , strawberries , bananas and some granola) but gonna pig out tonite   on some London Broil  , and all the trimmings ---



be sure to post a TR in the dinner thread..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

Carved turkey dinner from Stouffers..with diet Stewarts root beer


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 19, 2008)

Italian roast pork, broc rabe, provolone on a roll


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

Had a buffalo chicken wrap and a side salad that was a little extra crunchy today as it came with a piece of what looked like a root in it(atleast that's what i hope it was )  - needless to say, after finding that in my salad,  I didn't have to pay for lunch today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a great thread..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This is a great thread..



Post whore


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 19, 2008)

This thread is worthless without pictures..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This thread is worthless without pictures..




Well then here you go.  Today early leader in what's for lunch


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Well then here you go.  Today early leader in what's for lunch


I bet that picture makes a lot of people want hot dogs for lunch today.  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I bet that picture makes a lot of people want hot dogs for lunch today.  :lol:




A heck of alot more than this one I bet


----------



## dmc (Aug 20, 2008)

No lunch today...
Flying cross country...

they dont serve free food anymore... 

got a bag of almonds to hold me over....


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I bet that picture makes a lot of people want hot dogs for lunch today.  :lol:



Just the opposite here....
Just seeing the picture of ketchup on a hot dog made me gag a wee bit.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just the opposite here....
> Just seeing the picture of ketchup on a hot dog made me gag a wee bit.



+1. Ketchup on a hotdog is blasphemous. :flame:


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just the opposite here....
> Just seeing the picture of ketchup on a hot dog made me gag a wee bit.


I meant more how the ketchup (to me, anyway) looked like a tongue licking the dog....





Or maybe I just have a dirty mind...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

Mickey D's breakfast for breakfast and lunch...
\
Hotcakes with sausage...two hash browns..apple juice..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Well then here you go.  Today early leader in what's for lunch



I think Ketchup on hot dogs is a New England thing or maybe midwest...dohuke:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

severine said:


> I meant more how the ketchup (to me, anyway) looked like a tongue licking the dog....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh come on now, would I really post a picture that *might* have some alternative interpretations 

I figured that it could maybe get a rise out of a few folks and lead to a philosphical conversation about the pros and cons of condiments.  Thats all   

Personally i find that leaf of lettuce that the dog is resting on the most offensive thing!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

I love fresh *SAUSAGE* mmmmm...thick and meaty..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I love fresh *SAUSAGE* mmmmm...thick and meaty..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


>



hell yeah..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2008)

Chicken Noodle soup..hamburger with bacon, tomato and mustard...chips..diet Mountain due code red..


----------



## hardline (Aug 21, 2008)

mickey d's #2


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 21, 2008)

Tuna wrap with tomatoes from the garden....fancy yellow ones.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

Early lunch..went really light...Tomato soup at Hand and some triscuits..with Guinness..


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2008)

Frozen flatbead pizza, actually wasn't too bad


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 23, 2008)

Leftover chix/matzahball soup and some O-rings.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

Grilled steak with a Cajun rub, and raw fried potatoes with bluecheese


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

Pizza hut personal pan pizza with pepperoni...diet Lemonade.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 25, 2008)

Tortilla soup


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 25, 2008)

2 chicken breasts w/ melted pepper jack cheese + pickle.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 25, 2008)

Leftover pizza from last night


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 25, 2008)

Chinese take-out

Hot and Sour Soup
Moo Goo Gai Pan
White rice

Poland Spring


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

turkey sandwich and some lemonaid.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> second helping of spring water ...



thats sounds sooohoo filling.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 25, 2008)

Today was a simple hotdog between the 9th and 10th holes today on the golf course grilled up by a REAL CUTE snack stand girl!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 25, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> second helping of spring water ...



you on a diet..:smash:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 26, 2008)

2 chicken breasts w/ melted pepper jack cheese + pickle.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 26, 2008)

Whole wheat wrap with tuna and chopped up garden veggies.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 26, 2008)

Pretzals..chef boyardee spaghetti and meatballs..diet coke..


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

I guess lunch is the cheesy garlic bread I'm making now... I"m a little messed up today.  I had leftover pasta for breakfast.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

Slice of leftover pizza and orange juice..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

A meatball sub from the local pizza place and a Coke Zero


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> A meatball sub from the local pizza place and a Coke Zero



wow switching it up..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wow switching it up..



Yup,  it going to be some different stuff for the next few weeks as the place that I usually go is shut down for the next 2 to 4 weeks for MAJOR renovations.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup,  it going to be some different stuff for the next few weeks as the place that I usually go is shut down for the next 2 to 4 weeks for MAJOR renovations.



Wow..the lunch thread is going to get exciting..:smash:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 27, 2008)

Chcocolate.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow..the lunch thread is going to get exciting..:smash:




If only that was true


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2008)

2 chicken breasts w/ melted pepper jack cheese + pickle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> 2 chicken breasts w/ melted pepper jack cheese + pickle.



deja-vu:smash:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 27, 2008)

Hamburger Supremem  fries iced tea  @  19th hole after playing a CRAPPY round dammit


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Hamburger Supremem  fries iced tea  @  19th hole after playing a CRAPPY round dammit



I've learned that sometimes the best thing for a bad 18 is 18 more(just all at the 19th hole!  :beer: )


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I've learned that sometimes the best thing for a bad 18 is 18 more(just all at the 19th hole!  :beer: )


The way i've been playing for the  last several rounds --- maybe i better set up shop at the 19th

-- i simply suck right now-- gotta get my head outta the game and just hit the effin ball


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> The way i've been playing for the  last several rounds --- maybe i better set up shop at the 19th
> 
> -- i simply suck right now-- gotta get my head outta the game and just hit the effin ball




Here's what you need Warp!







Step #1 open skull on the 1st tee

Step #2 remove brain

Step #3 Play golf

Step #4 replace brain in the 19th hole to add up your winnings!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Here's what you need Warp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






LMAO doc  Its friggin just gotta work


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> spring water again ..




That's all..you seem like a pretty big guy to get by on spring water alone..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

I picked up some Wendys on the way back from a local cemetery..

Chili with cheese and crackers...baked potato with margerine..water.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 28, 2008)

Hot dog w/kraut, gulden's and relish.


----------



## billski (Aug 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What are you eating for lunch today???



Earthworms.  Try some.  Full of protein, very inexpensive.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

1 hot  dog
1 hamburger
1 mini meatball grinder
1 mini sausage + pepper grinder
1 cup pasta fagioli
1 8oz bud light
1 12oz diet coke.

heading back to get a fried dough after my 1:30 meeting.

the corporate park i work in has an annual labor day picnic for all tenants.  a very nice time.  they have a live band playing too.


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> 1 hot  dog
> 1 hamburger
> 1 mini meatball grinder
> 1 mini sausage + pepper grinder
> ...



Sounds like you're nice and fueled up for a MTB ride tonight. :idea:


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> 1 hot  dog
> 1 hamburger
> 1 mini meatball grinder
> 1 mini sausage + pepper grinder
> ...



round 2 complete:
fried dough with sauce
italian ice (lemon)
diet coke


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> round 2 complete:
> fried dough with sauce
> italian ice (lemon)
> diet coke




What no bud light with round 2??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 28, 2008)

wow gmcunni..nice lunch..it's cool that you can drink beer..even just one beer during work hours.  The only day of work I drink at lunch is when we have our Christmas lunch..I usually get a nice buzz and then go skiing.,.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sounds like you're nice and fueled up for a MTB ride tonight. :idea:



you are right, i am. I need to work off all those carbs!!  i'll be hitting shelton or trumbull tonight depending on whether my son joins me or not.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 28, 2008)

drjeff said:


> What no bud light with round 2??



i was kicking myself when i pulled into the office today and remember the picnic. If i had planned better I would not have schedule meetings for the afternoon and would have had several bud lights  :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 28, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i was kicking myself when i pulled into the office today and remember the picnic. If i had planned better I would not have schedule meetings for the afternoon and would have had several bud lights  :beer::beer::beer:



Okay, atleast you've got a decent excuse for your round 2 beverage choice!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

No ones been representing the lunch thread...

chicken rice soup
ham and steeze sandwich
diet coke
sour creme and onion chips..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2008)

2 chicken breasts w/ melted pepper jack cheese + pickle.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> 2 chicken breasts w/ melted pepper jack cheese + pickle.



you love your chicken..


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you love your chicken..



no, I think it is the breasts that he loves.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 3, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> no, I think it is the breasts that he loves.



I don't have the appetite to eat two chicken breasts..what is everybody eating for lunch..


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 3, 2008)

leftover "greek" burger - turkey burger with feta, onions, fresh basil,  & oregano - w/ lto + some pasta salad = nap time

trying to countebalance with some green mountain vermont country blend, not working so far....but just scored a steezy hh base layer crew on tramdock


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you love your chicken..





o3jeff said:


> no, I think it is the breasts that he loves.



yes


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2008)

2 chicken breasts w/ melted pepper jack cheese + pickle.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> 2 chicken breasts w/ melted pepper jack cheese + pickle.



I bet we know what you are having tomorrow too!


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 4, 2008)

Chicken Burrito Supreme from Taco Hell


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 4, 2008)

turkey and provolone on fiber one bread with a smear of honey chipotle mustard


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

Boneless pork with Rice and Beans from a little Spanish restaurant..and diet coke..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Chicken Burrito Supreme from Taco Hell



mmmmm Taco Bell...I haven't been there in a month..:-(


----------



## drjeff (Sep 4, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Chicken Burrito Supreme from Taco Hell



I just belched reading that,  and it tasted good!  

Today was a Chef's Salad and a couple of iced teas.


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2008)

I like the diet proscribed in "Walk in the Woods"  - Little Debbies, Slim Jims, Noodles and Snickers bars.
Just goes to prove you can do the Appalachian trail on junk food and survive.  So much for those high-preaching high-priests of advice!


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

billski said:


> I like the diet proscribed in "Walk in the Woods"  - Little Debbies, Slim Jims, Noodles and Snickers bars.
> Just goes to prove you can do the Appalachian trail on junk food and survive.  So much for those high-preaching high-priests of advice!


He doesn't finish, though.


----------



## billski (Sep 5, 2008)

severine said:


> He doesn't finish, though.



what's your point??? :-o :razz:


----------



## severine (Sep 5, 2008)

billski said:


> what's your point??? :-o :razz:


Just ragging on you.  I like those things as much as the next person.  Though I have found that once I reintroduced junk food to my diet, my running and biking suffered immediately.  Yeah, I think there's a connection.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

gyro


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 5, 2008)

Leftover spaghetti from last night. Lotsa chocolate.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

I had whatever Dunkin Donut's is calling their new "light" or maybe it's "healthy" veggie egg white omlette in a glorified pita pocket(actually tasted pretty good) and an iced tea.

I figured that I needed a pretty healthy lunch since there's a decent chance that I'm going to be consuming  a not so healthy dinner tonight


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I had whatever Dunkin Donut's is calling their new "light" or maybe it's "healthy" veggie egg white omlette in a glorified pita pocket(actually tasted pretty good) and an iced tea.
> 
> I figured that I needed a pretty healthy lunch since there's a decent chance that I'm going to be consuming  a not so healthy dinner tonight



I had one of those a few weeks ago..the one with Turkey Sausage and it wasn't bad for 300 calories..I'm down 3-4 pounds in the last week..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> .I'm down 3-4 pounds in the last week..



Good work GSS.  Was it a few less beers or a few big dumps??  

Man,  I starting to realize that my post lawn cutting "iced cold malted beverage" rehydrating has been going quite well the last hour or two   :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Good work GSS.  Was it a few less beers or a few big dumps??
> 
> Man,  I starting to realize that my post lawn cutting "iced cold malted beverage" rehydrating has been going quite well the last hour or two   :beer:




Definitely less beer..but also less food..I've eaten some fattening food this week like wings and take-out Italian but much less than normal.  Atomic Jeff over on PASR lost 30 pounds this summer simply cutting calories..and when I hiked with him last week he inspired me since he used to be as fat as me..lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Cup of noodles...pretzals..Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 8, 2008)

Doctored up basmati rice.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

chicken / cheese / pickle


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> chicken / cheese / pickle



I'd want to have some chips or something with that...what kind of pickle???


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'd want to have some chips or something with that...what kind of pickle???



No chips for me but if i could find some good pork rinds at the deli, that would be great!!.. the pickle... it isn't Dill, which i what i like, but it isn't sour either, not sure what type it is.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> No chips for me but if i could find some good pork rinds at the deli, that would be great!!.. the pickle... it isn't Dill, which i what i like, but it isn't sour either, not sure what type it is.



I like Vlastic Garlic pickles..I wish there was a good NY style deli near me...there are delis around but the corned beef is more like turkey with pink food coloring.  I could go for a nice thick corned beef sandwich on rye..:razz:


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

the special today at my deli was a "pastrami nightmare".  pastrami, swiss, red onion, russian dressing and a few other items.  it was very tempting.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> the special today at my deli was a "pastrami nightmare".  pastrami, swiss, red onion, russian dressing and a few other items.  it was very tempting.



Do you buy the chicken with cheese from the deli or bring it from home?

My favorite deli sandwich is corned beef with tomato, onion and spicy mustard...I can't stand mayonaise which is in russian dressing..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

buy it at the deli in office building.  i walk in, they ask if i want the usual,  i say yes, and i'm good to go.

costs about $5 / day, depending on how much the chicken weighs.  i usually end up with about 1/2 pound of chicken.  on days that i'm really hungry i have them add a 3rd piece.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> buy it at the deli in office building.  i walk in, they ask if i want the usual,  i say yes, and i'm good to go.
> 
> costs about $5 / day, depending on how much the chicken weighs.  i usually end up with about 1/2 pound of chicken.  on days that i'm really hungry i have them add a 3rd piece.



Steezy $5 for lunch isn't too bad...my ghetto Cup of Noodles soup with pretzals and a soda was like $3 today but days like this are balanced out when I get steezier lunches for $8-9....I need to start packing a lunch from home..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I need to start packing a lunch from home..



i tried that once but was too lazy to deal with it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i tried that once but was too lazy to deal with it.



Yeah this morning I hit the snooze 4 times and barely had enough time to shit, shower and shave..plus I like to get out of the office to get lunch..it breaks up the day..and then I can sit and eat it in front of the internet..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

reheating the baby backs from last night.... mmmmmm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 8, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> reheating the baby backs from last night.... mmmmmm



Do we get a pork butt TR???


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do we get a pork butt TR???



No TR this time.  I was too busy watching football to worry about a TR.  Next time I do something big or length I will post it up.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 9, 2008)

had the same thing i ate yesterday.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 9, 2008)

Campbells Clam Chowdah


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 9, 2008)

No real lunch..at 10:00AM I ate a tasty clair pie..and a few pretzals..but I'll have something good to eat at happy hour after work..maybe bacon steeze frys..my diet is going great..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 9, 2008)

Today was a chicken parm wrap and an iced tea from a restaurant different then the usual one I goto which is still closed for renovations   I'm missing the old routine of my usual place


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Ghetto mini-mart Italian hoagie..pretzals dipped in mustard..Diet Rockstar energy drink..


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never really replied to this thread before.  But being quite hungry....I've been thinking about lunch.  I think I'm going to order a greek salad with a grilled chicken souvlaki stick on top.  And I'll also get a portion of lentil soup, its awesome from this Greek Restaurant near my office.  Hmm, I think I should order soon!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2008)

chicken/cheese/pickle - $4.56


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> chicken/cheese/pickle - $4.56



anything to drink with that????


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> anything to drink with that????



water


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 10, 2008)

Ikea swedish meatballs and heinz chili sauce.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Ikea swedish meatballs and heinz chili sauce.



mmmmm Ikea Sweedish meatballs..I'm going down there in the next few weeks to buy new furniture for my place and also indulge in some Sweedish meatballs..


----------



## Geoff (Sep 10, 2008)

I just ate a salad.   Mixed greens, red and yellow cherry tomatoes from the garden, rasberries, some blue cheese, rasberry vinagrette.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

chicken/cheese/pickle - $6.33

i got up much earlier than usual today so i was starving. had them add a 3rd piece of chicken today.  I got a free bonus pickle too


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> chicken/cheese/pickle - $6.33
> 
> i got up much earlier than usual today so i was starving. had them add a 3rd piece of chicken today.  I got a free bonus pickle too



Wow a free pickle,,,are they the big deli pickles???  or just spears???\

I had three Volcano tacos from taco bell and a small diet pepsi...and I ate them in my car in a cemetery...$4.30


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow a free pickle,,,are they the big deli pickles???  or just spears???\


just spears




GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I had three Volcano tacos from taco bell and a small diet pepsi...and I ate them in my car in a cemetery...$4.30


i realize what you do for a living, but eating lunch @ the cemetery is just creepy....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> just spears
> 
> 
> 
> i realize what you do for a living, but eating lunch @ the cemetery is just creepy....



It's a great place for a picnic..I'm thinking of playing Frisbee golf in a cemetery because there are lots of targets..they should give you pickle spears for free..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> they should give you pickle spears for free..



they do, but i usually only get one.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> they do, but i usually only get one.



Steezy...I like pickles..low calorie and flaverful..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2008)

My now daily saga of "where do I eat lunch today since my usual place is closed for renovations" took me, my business partner and one of the other dentists in town to the local chinese buffet today.  Mostly just steamed chicken and veggies with some brown rice for me, although I will admit that a couple of piece of General Tso's Chicken made their way onto my plate too(and I'll probably be tasting them again until tommorrow )

I think I'm going through buffalo chicken wrap withdrawl


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> My now daily saga of "where do I eat lunch today since my usual place is closed for renovations" took me, my business partner and one of the other dentists in town to the local chinese buffet today.  Mostly just steamed chicken and veggies with some brown rice for me, although I will admit that a couple of piece of General Tso's Chicken made their way onto my plate too(and I'll probably be tasting them again until tommorrow )
> 
> I think I'm going through buffalo chicken wrap withdrawl




Wow you did really well for a chinese buffet..I really don't eat chinese food anymore because all the salt, soy sauce and msg has me retaining water like a woman on her period.  I'm really looking forward to when your regular lunch spot reopens..:beer:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow you did really well for a chinese buffet..I really don't eat chinese food anymore because all the salt, soy sauce and msg has me retaining water like a woman on her period.  I'm really looking forward to when your regular lunch spot reopens..:beer:



Me too!  Plus, now I'll get to watch TV at lunch, since the owner is installing a 50" flat screen above the bar that's going in, and it will be fully in view of where we usually sit, that is of course if we don't want to sit out on the new patio that's going in too 

I figure after it's all done, what used to be by $6.95 buffalo wrap with side salad will now be the $11.95 buffalo wrap with side salad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Me too!  Plus, now I'll get to watch TV at lunch, since the owner is installing a 50" flat screen above the bar that's going in, and it will be fully in view of where we usually sit, that is of course if we don't want to sit out on the new patio that's going in too
> 
> I figure after it's all done, what used to be by $6.95 buffalo wrap with side salad will now be the $11.95 buffalo wrap with side salad.




Well you'll just have to charge an extra dollar a filling to make up for that..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Well you'll just have to charge an extra dollar a filling to make up for that..




Yup, that's what we ususally do for things like that


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 11, 2008)

Poppy Kaiser roll with swett lebanon baloney and muenster cheese.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 15, 2008)

I was just over at Target and decided to hit up the Pizza Hut express..

Personal pepperoni pan pizza, 3 breadsticks with sauce..diet lemonade..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 15, 2008)

chicken / cheese / pickle - $4.45

chugging some water with it.

i ate like a freaking pig over the weekend. topped it off with a large chocolate/marshmallow milkshake from DQ after dinner last night.  happy to get back to my "regular" diet.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 15, 2008)

I finally got around to eating breakfast at noon.  1 cup of egg beaters as an omelette with chopped spinach and salsa.


----------



## prisnah (Sep 15, 2008)

beef stew, love that shit.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 15, 2008)

Manhattan Clam Chowdah, oyster crackers


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 16, 2008)

Burger King..

Whopper Junior..no mayo..
99 cent chicken tenders..small onion rings..diet coke..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 16, 2008)

foot long subway club, double meat!


----------



## drjeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Today was a Thai Chicken Salad........

I *WON'T* be ordering that again uke:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 16, 2008)

French onion soup, croutons, cheese


----------



## dmc (Sep 16, 2008)

blt


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

blt wrap with mustard...chicken noodle soup..sour cream and onion chips..diet coke..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 17, 2008)

chicken / cheese / pickle - $4.80


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

Leftover Miso soup and some seaweed salad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Leftover Miso soup and some seaweed salad.



You must be getting skinny..you eat like a bird


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2008)

turkey with fresh mozzerella, lettuce/tomato/onion/oil & vinegar, bottle of Poland Spring


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You must be getting skinny..you eat like a bird



Yeah, the meals are healthy, it's all the crap in between that keeps me round. I'm cig free since 8/29 and bummed one smoke outside Shoprite on 9/11. The urge to smoke is almost gone and I'm winding down from cramming sweets down my throat. Been in the gym before 7AM the past few days swimming and lifting, so hopefully I can start shedding some pounds. I pretty much gave up getting on a scale, its too depressing, lol.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yeah, the meals are healthy, it's all the crap in between that keeps me round. I'm cig free since 8/29 and bummed one smoke outside Shoprite on 9/11. The urge to smoke is almost gone and I'm winding down from cramming sweets down my throat. Been in the gym before 7AM the past few days swimming and lifting, so hopefully I can start shedding some pounds. I pretty much gave up getting on a scale, its too depressing, lol.



Congrats on being smoke free..the cig on 9/11 doesn't count because you didn't buy it..:smash: The other night at the bar..I ran into a girl I know who smokes and I couldn't help but bum a marlboro light off of her..it was so smooth and delicious..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Congrats on being smoke free..the cig on 9/11 doesn't count because you didn't buy it..:smash: The other night at the bar..I ran into a girl I know who smokes and I couldn't help but bum a marlboro light off of her..it was so smooth and delicious..



Her or the cancer stick??   uke:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 17, 2008)

Today was the Subway Club on Honey Oat with lettuce, tomato and some honey mustard sauce and a Coke Zero.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yeah, the meals are healthy, it's all the crap in between that keeps me round. I'm cig free since 8/29 and bummed one smoke outside Shoprite on 9/11. The urge to smoke is almost gone and I'm winding down from cramming sweets down my throat. Been in the gym before 7AM the past few days swimming and lifting, so hopefully I can start shedding some pounds. I pretty much gave up getting on a scale, its too depressing, lol.




My last cigarette was in 1989.  That's also when I started having weight problems.

I had a freakin' apple for lunch today.  It would be way easier to start smoking again.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's a new twist on "Got Milk?"

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...erve-meals-cooked-with-human-breast-milk.html

I pretty much lost my appetite for lunch today reading this.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

I helped with deliveries and I had no lunch..I'm starving like Marvin now so I'm going to hit up the local diner and get some Chicken Croquettes with mashed potatoes and corn...mmmm...


----------



## Beetlenut (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Here's a new twist on "Got Milk?"
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...erve-meals-cooked-with-human-breast-milk.html
> 
> I pretty much lost my appetite for lunch today reading this.


 
I wouldn't mind getting a little milk in my coffee at his restaurant though!  The dispensers must be rad! :-o


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Here's a new twist on "Got Milk?"
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...erve-meals-cooked-with-human-breast-milk.html
> 
> I pretty much lost my appetite for lunch today reading this.


Funny how you're okay with bovine milk but not the milk we were designed to ingest. :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

severine said:


> Funny how you're okay with bovine milk but not the milk we were designed to ingest. :lol:



Yeah, but we didn't know what we were doing as infants. We still like the boobie, but prefer our milk in a carton. Kinda like not eating boogers but eating hot dogs.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Yeah, but we didn't know what we were doing as infants. We still like the boobie, but prefer our milk in a carton. Kinda like not eating boogers but eating hot dogs.


So if the breastmilk were packaged in a neat little carton, would you then drink it?

You'd be amazed by what some of my former-hippy-friends (as Brian called them) would do with breastmilk.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 18, 2008)

severine said:


> So if the breastmilk were packaged in a neat little carton, would you then drink it?
> 
> You'd be amazed by what some of my former-hippy-friends (as Brian called them) would do with breastmilk.



Hmmm. Interesting point. Maybe if it came in chocolate flavor, or made it into a nice cheddar.       .:idea:uke:


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hmmm. Interesting point. Maybe if it came in chocolate flavor, or made it into a nice cheddar.       .:idea:uke:



best use of emticons i've ever seen...a 10! :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2008)

Got Milk!!!!!


----------



## severine (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Hmmm. Interesting point. Maybe if it came in chocolate flavor, or made it into a nice cheddar.       .:idea:uke:


Besides the obvious topical applications (cure for pink eye, eczema/diaper rash/skin conditions, earaches, sore nips, etc.), there would be: 
breastmilk ice cream
breastmilk hand soap
breastmilk butter

Here's a site with some dishes like corn chowder, apple pie, french toast strata....


...I just like thinking of you squirming in your seat there, ready to lose your breakfast... 

But there are people who do this.  I, however, did not when I breastfed.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Besides the obvious topical applications (cure for pink eye, eczema/diaper rash/skin conditions, earaches, sore nips, etc.), there would be:
> breastmilk ice cream
> breastmilk hand soap
> breastmilk butter
> ...



EWWWWWWWWWW!! I can't even get past the title of the links, never mind opening them up. I think I'll just toast up some nail clippings and pee on them and call that cereal.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm heading to the Allentown Farmers market in a few to buy food for the next two days..I'll most likely have a Gyro for lunch..minus the Tahini sauce..I'm starving like marvin now..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

Late breakfast of oatmeal, banana and coffee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Late breakfast of oatmeal, banana and coffee.



This belongs in the breakfast thread..:dunce:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> This belongs in the breakfast thread..:dunce:



Where do pancakes go if you eat them for dinner? Ok, it's an early lunch then. :dunce:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Where do pancakes go if you eat them for dinner? Ok, it's an early lunch then. :dunce:




Sounds like the perfect opportunity to pad the post count!  Bet I just gave GSS an idea there


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Sounds like the perfect opportunity to pad the post count!  Bet I just gave GSS an idea there



Very good ideaI'm still eating my gyro..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Very good ideaI'm still eating my gyro..



You're welcome there GSS.

Today was a Myoplex Carbsense Chocolate Shake and a nice crisp, freshly picked Macintosh Apple.  Mmmm apple season!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 24, 2008)

15 sweedish meatballs with gravy....mashed potatoes..ligonberries...diet Pepsi..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

boneless beef with rice and beans..diet coke


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2008)

chicken / cheese / pickle = $4.83


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> chicken / cheese / pickle = $4.83



you never crave a hamburger???

On topic..the one dude at the bar is 6'3 and 190 pounds..pretty skinny and he informed me that he only eats one meal a day...dinner..crazy..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> you never crave a hamburger???



i had 3 double-cheeseburgers (sans buns) + diet pepsi from McD's last night, but i don't post to the dinner thread..


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i had 3 double-cheeseburgers (sans buns) + diet pepsi from McD's last night, but i don't post to the dinner thread..



how do you have the energy to ride on no carbs?  when i would drop the carbs i was useless.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 25, 2008)

Hot doggin it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i had 3 double-cheeseburgers (sans buns) + diet pepsi from McD's last night, but i don't post to the dinner thread..



you should post in the dinner thread..I didn't know they had pepsi at McDonalds..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I didn't know they had pepsi at McDonalds..



excellent catch there GSS.. i was going to edit myself but figured nobody would notice.  i did have a diet pepsi but i should have worded it "3 DCB from McD + a diet pepsi".  i got drive thru and ate at home.  the diet P was in my frig.

do we have a Coke Vs. Pepsi thread?  i prefer regular coke over regular pepsi but prefer diet pepsi over diet coke.

Coke Zero is pretty good, i used to like Pepsi One but not so much anymore.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> excellent catch there GSS.. i was going to edit myself but figured nobody would notice.  i did have a diet pepsi but i should have worded it "3 DCB from McD + a diet pepsi".  i got drive thru and ate at home.  the diet P was in my frig.
> 
> do we have a Coke Vs. Pepsi thread?  i prefer regular coke over regular pepsi but prefer diet pepsi over diet coke.
> 
> Coke Zero is pretty good, i used to like Pepsi One but not so much anymore.



i'm pretty much soda free.  when i do have the carving i go with good old coke.  drank so much diet coke in college i would get head aches.  h2o for me these days..... and beer of course.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> how do you have the energy to ride on no carbs?


i have a crappy metabolism.  avoiding carbs works pretty well for me.  i'm not a "high energy" kind of person, more slow and steady. 



> when i would drop the carbs i was useless.


depending who you talk to, i'm useless with or without carbs ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> excellent catch there GSS.. i was going to edit myself but figured nobody would notice.  i did have a diet pepsi but i should have worded it "3 DCB from McD + a diet pepsi".  i got drive thru and ate at home.  the diet P was in my frig.
> 
> do we have a Coke Vs. Pepsi thread?  i prefer regular coke over regular pepsi but prefer diet pepsi over diet coke.
> 
> Coke Zero is pretty good, i used to like Pepsi One but not so much anymore.



What is interesting is that a 20 ounce diet coke has almost as much caffeine as a can of red bull..but for alot less money..I like diet coke over diet pepsi..I used to always drink regular coke but since I'm now overweight..I need to cut the calories where I can..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm pretty much soda free.  when i do have the carving i go with good old coke.  drank so much diet coke in college i would get head aches.  h2o for me these days..... and beer of course.



i *could* drink soda all day.  i'll usually drink coffee until 10/11 AM. then water rest of day until dinner. i usually have a can of diet pepsi with dinner and 1 or 2 more during the evening.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i have a crappy metabolism.  avoiding carbs works pretty well for me.  i'm not a "high energy" kind of person, more slow and steady.
> 
> 
> depending who you talk to, i'm useless with or without carbs ;-)



don't listen to the haters.  ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

Large slice of Pepperoni pizza and OJ..


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What is interesting is that a 20 ounce diet coke has almost as much caffeine as a can of red bull..but for alot less money..I like diet coke over diet pepsi..I used to always drink regular coke but since I'm now overweight..I need to cut the calories where I can..



This morning on the way to EPCOT, 7-11 64oz Big Gulp of Coke Zero, 99 cents!  Can't beat it.  I didn't blink until about noontime, and had definate proof that my kidneys were still functioning 

Today's lunch was some Sushi at the Japan pavillion in EPCOT with a Kirin beer to wash it down


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

rice and beans..with pork..diet coke..


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2008)

Romaine salad with three slices of turkey breast in there.  Lite Caesar dressing.  I also have a yogurt with me that I'll slam right before I leave for class.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Romaine salad with three slices of turkey breast in there.  Lite Caesar dressing.  I also have a yogurt with me that I'll slam right before I leave for class.



I thought you were going to say brisket..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 29, 2008)

the usual.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I thought you were going to say brisket..



So did I.  But I woke up late this morning and it was quicker to throw all of that in a bag, then make sandwiches, but don't worry, I'll be eating it for dinner again.  

I also forgot mention there's 3 LT's in my other bag for before class.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 29, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> So did I.  But I woke up late this morning and it was quicker to throw all of that in a bag, then make sandwiches, but don't worry, I'll be eating it for dinner again.
> 
> I also forgot mention there's 3 LT's in my other bag for before class.



My 2nd semester Senior year of college I used to have a once a week 6-9PM class..my buddy Bobby who lived below me would get home from work around 4:00PM and we'd have a little happy hour 4:20 thing going..then 2 blocks up hill to campus..:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2008)

the usual + Coke Zero


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2008)

Today was a turkey burger with cheddar, lettuce and tomato with a few chips and some iced tea after golf


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2008)

steak sandwich with sauce and onions..sour creme and onion chips..diet coke


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2008)

Pickled beets, leftover chicken matzah ball soup, chocolate


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 1, 2008)

Today, I did something I almost never do....fast food, Wendy's to be specific

Far cry from what I had on Monday

Pate, duck hot dogs, duck sausage, smoked chicken, mixed greens, truffled mushrooms, foie gras, duck hearts and duck testicles......yes duck testicles.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Today, I did something I almost never do....fast food, Wendy's to be specific
> 
> Far cry from what I had on Monday
> 
> Pate, duck hot dogs, duck sausage, smoked chicken, mixed greens, truffled mushrooms, foie gras, duck hearts and duck testicles......yes duck testicles.



How were the duck heart and balls prepped?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Today, I did something I almost never do....fast food, Wendy's to be specific
> 
> Far cry from what I had on Monday
> 
> Pate, duck hot dogs, duck sausage, smoked chicken, mixed greens, truffled mushrooms, foie gras, duck hearts and duck testicles......yes duck testicles.



Be 100% honest now DHS.  Which lunch tasted better?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 1, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Today, I did something I almost never do....fast food, Wendy's to be specific
> 
> Far cry from what I had on Monday
> 
> Pate, duck hot dogs, duck sausage, smoked chicken, mixed greens, truffled mushrooms, foie gras, duck hearts and duck testicles......yes duck testicles.



Alot of girls I've dated have enjoyed testicles but I don't think I'd like them..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

hamburger, nuggets, fries and diet coke from Mickey D's


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

Don't knock Duck Balls until you try them.......I was a bottle of wine deep before they were presented to me, but they were great


----------



## AMAC2233 (Oct 7, 2008)

When you go to Mickey D's, you may as well just spring for a real Coke...at least I do...if you're going to splurge on food you should splurge on drink too. Just my opinion


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Don't knock Duck Balls until you try them.......I was a bottle of wine deep before they were presented to me, but they were great



mmmmm duck balls..lol..crab balls are good..and you guys are slacking with your lunch posts..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2008)

Pho


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2008)

chicken/cheese/pickle - $4.80


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

Today was a freshly roasted turkey breast sandwich with lettuce, tomato and a slice of cheddar on a whole wheat roll and a few glasses of iced tea.  Mighty tasty, but now I've got to fight off the tryptophan crash for the next couple of hours


----------



## billski (Oct 8, 2008)

umbles


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 8, 2008)

Duck testicles..lol..just kidding..probably gonna have some sort of chicken at the diner..either croquettes or garlic..with some smashed tators and corn..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 9, 2008)

I just ran over to Target to buy more bottled water for the office and I picked up a personal pan pizza from the Pizza Hut Express and a Diet Stoke..


----------



## billski (Oct 9, 2008)

Tomatoes.  the little one cried when I ate it's mother.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 9, 2008)

Homemade mac n cheese and stewed tomatoes. Cleaning out leftovers from the frig.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 9, 2008)

the usual. $4.56


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

billski said:


> Tomatoes.  the little one cried when I ate it's mother.


:lol:  That's sick! :lol:

Grilled Chicken w/veggies & noodles soup (from a can... I know, lame) with goldfish crackers.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 9, 2008)

Yogurt and Oatmeal. I left my b_lls at home. Sorry. :smash:


----------



## drjeff (Oct 9, 2008)

Chicken Caesar Salad and some iced teas.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

Turkey, onion, yellow mustard, swiss sandwich..garden vegetable soup..sour creme and onion chips..diet Stoke..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 13, 2008)

Soup.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 13, 2008)

Homemade pork & beans.

This afternoon will be fun.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 13, 2008)

Fenway Franks


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2008)

Today was a couple of "picked less than 30 seconds ago" macintosh apples and a Coke Zero as I was driving home from VT.  Somehow I resisted the apple cider donuts that smelled VERY good at the orchard I stopped at outside of Greenfield, Mass


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2008)

Left over sliced pot roast on an onion roll with cheddar and horseradish sauce.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm trying the AZ diet. Read fecal threads in the morning, lose appetite all day.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 14, 2008)

Leftover chicken and waffles.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I'm trying the AZ diet. Read fecal threads in the morning, lose appetite all day.



And when you get the munchies, you can just about guarentee that there's been another thread about bodily functions/noises/smells that has either been started and/or hijacked to keep the 'ol apppetite depressed


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

Salad with hardboiled egg, artichoke hearts..cheddar..mushrooms..beans..
Buffalo style chicken tenders
Diet Dr Pepper


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 14, 2008)

the usual, BUT, i asked for a side of buffalo sauce, wanted to spice things up today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

Ham and bean soup..Hot roast beef sandwich with mustard and tomato..cheddar/sour cream chips..diet rasberry snapple..I'm starving like marvin after digging and uncrating all morning.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2008)

Subway meatball footlong with shredded cheddar and onions on Italian herbs and cheese bread..sour cream and onion chips..diet lemonade..starving like marvin after deliveries..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

"Five dollars....foot long", thanks, dude. Chili here.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 16, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> "Five dollars....foot long", thanks, dude. Chili here.



Yeah it was $5..but it was like $7 because I made it a combo..it's payday so I'm livin large


----------



## marcski (Oct 16, 2008)

Chicken Parm Hero from a good local (to my office) Italian/pizza place.  Very good. A bit on the pricey side.  I also picked up a slice of this awesome....spinich alfredo pizza from another pizza shop nearby.  I'll probably only have 1/2 the hero and the slice for lunch.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Subway meatball footlong  . . . .



mmmm, i love subway. i usually go for the footlong feast, american cheese, lettuce, onions, green peppers, extra pickles, oil & vinegar, extra vinegar.  

today i had . . .
my usual with buffalo sauce.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah it was $5..but it was like $7 because I made it a combo..it's payday so I'm livin large



I was referring to the "Things That Annoy You" post I made last weekend. That dumbazz TV jingle was buzzing thru my head. And now it's back! :angry:


----------



## hardline (Oct 17, 2008)

turkey burger with shrooms and fries


----------



## severine (Oct 17, 2008)

Turkey Club wrap & curly fries from Arby's.   I did walk 3 miles up and down hills before I ate it though.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 17, 2008)

Chinese take-out-pint of Hot and Sour soup, one egg roll, bottle of Poland Spring


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 17, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I was referring to the "Things That Annoy You" post I made last weekend. That dumbazz TV jingle was buzzing thru my head. And now it's back! :angry:



I know..but seriously 5 dollars is a great deal for a footlong..and Subway is pretty healthy if you stay away from mayo, dressings, and the Italian BMT all for 5 dollars..wow..for a whole foot..that like 40 cents an inch..

For lunch today I had leftover Pizza and Diet Stoke..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 17, 2008)

Coupla dozen PEI oysters and cherrystones mixed, tuna burger w/fries, 3 Ketel 1 martinis, 2 Sam Octoberfests.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 18, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Coupla dozen PEI oysters and cherrystones mixed, tuna burger w/fries, 3 Ketel 1 martinis, 2 Sam Octoberfests.




Jeeze Moe,  that sure beats the heck out of my few slices of genoa salami, an apple, and a Coke Zero


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

Hot roast beef on a kaiser roll with tomato and yellow mustard...bbq chips..Diet Stoke


----------



## WJenness (Oct 22, 2008)

Buffalo Blue wrap from Fresh City and water.

-w


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Hit up the local Chinese Buffet today for lunch.  Based on past experiences there, i figre my belly should be feeling nice and full for about the next 36 hours,  and if I'm lucky, I won't be "re-tasting" lunch much longer than that either   Mmmm, nice gooey General Tso's Chicken


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 22, 2008)

Soup.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

Chicken Vegetable soup...corned beef on a bagel..water..switching to beer in a little bit..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 25, 2008)

Cheese dogs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 25, 2008)

I freaking love the spicy deli mustard and the garlic pickles they have at the local deli..so good..I got three of the pickles and I'm munching on one now..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2008)

Chicken Soup....bread


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Doritos and Salsa...Labatt Blue...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 26, 2008)

6 inch subway club, diet pepsi


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 26, 2008)

bowl of blueberries and then a tray of nachos to eat while watching some football.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 26, 2008)

Soup.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 26, 2008)

Today's lunch was the tailgating menu at the patriots/rams game:

Appetizers of buffalo chicken strips, stuffed clams, and cream cheese jalapeno poppers

Main courses of Jambalaya and Beef Stew in Bread Boules  and then "dessert" was some home made apple pie schnapps and some canolis from a bakery in the North End of Bosotn (didn't get the name, but they were mighty tasty  )


----------



## Glenn (Oct 27, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Today's lunch was the tailgating menu at the patriots/rams game:
> 
> Appetizers of buffalo chicken strips, stuffed clams, and cream cheese jalapeno poppers
> 
> Main courses of Jambalaya and Beef Stew in Bread Boules  and then "dessert" was some home made apple pie schnapps and some canolis from a bakery in the North End of Bosotn (didn't get the name, but they were mighty tasty  )




Something tells me there will be more than "laughing gas" wafting throughout your office today.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 27, 2008)

chicken, cheese, pickle  and a side of hot sauce + ranch dressing for dipping - $4.50


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

Hamburger with bacon tomato..mustard
chicken corn soup
sour cream and onion chips.
diet rasberry snapple iced tea


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2008)

smoked turkey sandwich with mayo, diet pepsi max


----------



## severine (Oct 27, 2008)

Just realized I haven't yet eaten today...   Oops!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

severine said:


> Just realized I haven't yet eaten today...   Oops!



On the rare day when that happens..I'm like...saw weet...two dinners..


----------



## severine (Oct 27, 2008)

Having some vegetable soup with crackers now.  Likely not to have dinner tonight or if I do, it will be really light.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

BLT wrap..ham and bean soup..chips..diet Stoke


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

BBQ Day - Smoked Ribs & Chicken, burgers, hot dogs and sausages on the grill


----------



## severine (Nov 4, 2008)

bologna & cheese sandwich

Yup, real high-brow here today.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

Here's some pics from the ribs I cooked at work today.  Unfortunately I didn't get any pictures of the finished product because everyone devoured them before I could get a decent picture.



























These were some of the best ribs I've done.  I really like this rub for starters and the I used a combination of hickory and maple chips which gave a nice subdued smokey flavor.  I also nailed the timing down right at 1 hour 40 minutes.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow some big Satallite dishes..


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow some big Satallite dishes..


yeah... I think they are like 9 meters


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2008)

i skipped lunch today.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 7, 2008)

Today was a grilled mahi mahi wrap with lettuce, tomato and a creamy dill dressing and a side salad.  Pretty tastsy and worth a re-order again someday in my book


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Leftover seafood from Tuesday nite.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

New England Clam Chowder
Grilled cheese(cheddar) and tomaton on rye..

damn good lunch..I could eat that everyday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 11, 2008)

Ham and Bean soup
BLT wrap on Spinach wrap..with mustard
sour cream and onion chips
Diet Stoke..


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2008)

Toasted Ham, Sopresatta and Swiss sandwich with mustard and beano's submarine dressing


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 11, 2008)

2 pieces of chicken breast (just over 1/2 pound), pepper jack cheese melted on top.  mix of ranch dressing and hot sauce for dipping.  pickle spear as dessert  

$4.80


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 11, 2008)

Soup.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2008)

some processed chicken bites I found in the freezer and 3 perogies (also found in the freezer).  Cup of coffee to wash it down.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2008)

A yogurt and a packet of oatmeal.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2008)

Chunky natural peanut butter & fluff on oatmeal bread. Classy.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 11, 2008)

Honey mustard chicken wrap with lettuce + tomato a side salad and a couple of unsweetened iced teas


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 14, 2008)

I just hit up Manhatten Bagel..

Everything bagel with turkey, bacon, lettuce, tomato and yellow mustard...chips..pickle..diet Stoke


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 14, 2008)

Soup and crackers, Cracker barrel steeze stick.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 14, 2008)

Just hit the Fresh City up the street

Buffalo Blue wrap:

Lettuce
Tomatoes
Carrots
Buffalo Chicken
Blue Cheese dressing

Goodness.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

Two sloppy joes..extra sloppy


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 18, 2008)

Grazing on left overs in the fridge to clear it out before tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Two sloppy joes..extra sloppy



Gonna be nice and warm in your office later there GSS!


----------



## WJenness (Nov 18, 2008)

Went to Panera.

You Pick Two - Baked Potato Soup, Smokehouse Turkey.
Lemonade to drink.

yum.

-w


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 18, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Gonna be nice and warm in your office later there GSS!



I'm actually headed to the lavatory..I might need a mercy flush...


----------



## AMAC2233 (Nov 18, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Went to Panera.
> 
> You Pick Two - Baked Potato Soup, Smokehouse Turkey.
> Lemonade to drink.
> ...



Last week I had to go to Au Bon Pain at south station instead of my usual Friday Panera lunch (the one at High St. near the aquarium) because I was running low on time...what a difference...nothing even comes close to Panera. Sandwiches, soups, salads, cookies, service, it's all fantastic


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 19, 2008)

Today peanuts and pretzals and a diet Rasberry Iced Tea.  I thought about getting a bagel sandwich when I was running around earlier but forgot about it and I passed on leftover sloppy Joes in the office fridge.  I can only get my sloppy on occasionally.

When local skiing begins..I'll be bringing steeze and crackers...Cabot Extra Sharp and Stoned Wheat thins in a baggy in my pocket.  I've done it several times and it beats a candy bar or granola bar anyday..I crave salt when I ski.  Pocket meat is also good..just put some meat in a bag and put it in your pocket..JEA!!!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 19, 2008)

Went to subway today.  Saw a sign for their new grilled flatbread steak and bacon sandwich. Not bad at all.  I'd give it a second order   Coke Zero to wash things down


----------



## dmc (Nov 19, 2008)

Back at the hotel in Taiwan after a 2 hour negotiating session with a BIG prospect....

Time for beer and fried rice...  Before we tour a Buddhist temple and the national museum...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 24, 2008)

Sausage pizza from Subway..


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2008)

2 pieces of chicken (1/2 pound) with cheese melted on top + pickle spear = $4.55 a little cup of ranch dressing and hot sauce for dipping!

ate like crap since last thursday, happy to be back to my usual diet.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

Going to check out the new pizza place that opened up in town today for lunch.  Alot of people I've talked to have been giving it rave reviews!  I'll be curious to see/taste for myself


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 25, 2008)

Pulled pork from Bobby Q's. Side of mac and cheese.
We'll see how they do. Yankees can't cook barbeque.


----------



## WoodCore (Nov 25, 2008)

Leftover chicken from my Orion test run last night. Already been picking at it this morning. Yum! May even make some soup today.


----------



## WJenness (Nov 25, 2008)

Cuban sandwich from the new little cafe in the building next to mine...

good stuff.

-w


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 25, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Pulled pork from Bobby Q's. Side of mac and cheese.
> We'll see how they do. Yankees can't cook barbeque.



http://www.bobbyqsrestaurant.com/index.html

I give them a "Meh"
B-, at best. Next time they're in the office rotation, I'll give them another go (I'm a sucker for bbq), but I'm not going to make a trip to have it.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 25, 2008)

Unexpected powder day.  I never got around to lunch.  

I just ate an apple and a banana.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Going to check out the new pizza place that opened up in town today for lunch.  Alot of people I've talked to have been giving it rave reviews!  I'll be curious to see/taste for myself



New pizza joint was pretty good.  I had a slice of meat stuffed pizza.  Worth a reorder in a few months once my cholesterol recovers from todays slice


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> New pizza joint was pretty good.  I had a slice of meat stuffed pizza.  Worth a reorder in a few months once my cholesterol recovers from todays slice



Nice I discovered a new pizza joint about 4 miles away that has great meat lovers pizza..


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 25, 2008)

i had my usual today but added a bag of "dirty" brand potato chips. cracked pepper and sea salt flavor.  Pretty tasty.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 25, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i had my usual today but added a bag of "dirty" brand potato chips. cracked pepper and sea salt flavor.  Pretty tasty.



Hell yeah you gotta add some crunch to your lunch..wow that rhymed..


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2008)

just got back from Panera Bread. My wife picked me up for lunch since she was shopping in the area.

I had the italian combo with chips and diet pepsi. She had a salad with chicken on it and a iced green tea.

$19.00 for the two of us.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 3, 2008)

Now that it's ski season this thread sucks..


----------



## Swamp Dog (Dec 3, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Went to subway today.  Saw a sign for their new grilled flatbread steak and bacon sandwich. Not bad at all.  I'd give it a second order   Coke Zero to wash things down



I don't get the whole flatbread thing.  It doesn't look appealing to me at all.  That egg white thing on flatbread that DD is doing?  Why?  I think cardboard would look and taste better.  Not that I've ever had it mind you.....


----------



## Geoff (Dec 4, 2008)

My day pack has an apple, a banana, a hard boiled egg, some dry roasted peanuts, some whole almonds, and some M&M's.  Now that I'm thinking about it, I should dig a few beers out and toss 'em in.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 8, 2008)

Wendys..

Big Bacon Classic..no mayo no cheese..chicken nuggets..fries..diet stoke..


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 8, 2008)

Stopped home during the work travels today and made a ham, salami and cheese sandwich with lettuce, tomato and roasted red peppers and a bowl of chicken noodle soup.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 9, 2008)

Hot turkey and gravy on a hoagie roll from Wawa..diet Stoke..skipping chips because I'm losing weight..


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 9, 2008)

After polishing off the leftover turkey yesterday at lunch, I got a complete turkey dinner from the cafeteria! Love turkey!


----------



## drjeff (Dec 9, 2008)

Chef's salad with vinagarette dressing and a couple of diet cokes today.  Oh yah, end then a piece of turtle cheesecake in honor of the 13th edition on one of my hygienists 29th birthday today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 12, 2008)

Holiday lunch..

bloody mary, bread and butter, a couple nachos that were shared for the table, half sized Ceasar salad, veggie quesidilla with salsa and guac..two pints of Bass Ale..I'm leaving for skiing in 20 minutes..I'm glad I passed on dessert..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 12, 2008)

Fresh german rye bread with an onion liverwurst, duesseldorf mustard and a pilsner.


----------



## severine (Dec 12, 2008)

Baguette, Boursin cheese, Dry Italian Salame.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 14, 2008)

Hoagie from Wawa with turkey, bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, provolone, little bit of oil, oregano..with sour cream and onion chips..my breath is kicking..


----------



## Geoff (Dec 14, 2008)

I had a banana in the base lodge, went out for a few runs where I drank a couple Widmer weiss on lift rides, and went back to the bar where I had an apple, a couple hard boiled eggs, some almonds, and some medjool dates at the bar with my Bloody Mary.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 14, 2008)

Thinking back on it, I just realized that I never ate lunch today   Might explain why I'm contemplating eating my laptop right now


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 19, 2008)

Grilled steeze sandwich and soup.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

Clam chowder..steak sandwich..pierogies..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 21, 2008)

cold sesame noodles, shrimp toast..hot and sour soup..rolling rock


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 21, 2008)

sushi


----------



## drjeff (Dec 21, 2008)

Today at the Patriots game, it was a portuguese tomato/sausage soup followed by stuffed peppers, ziti and bread and capped off with some strawberries in a Grand marnier sauce over warm pound cake.  Not a bad meal in a parking lot under 2 tents with LOTS of propane tanks supplying the heat for both our comfort and cooking needs


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

On the way back from skiing, I stopped at the new Saladworks..I got a salad with lettuce, tomato, peppers, chicken, cheddar, and a few other things..pretty good..and some LongTrail Blackberry wheat..


----------



## skibumtress (Dec 27, 2008)

Pizza bites.

Would have much rather had some of GrilledSteezeSandwich's pierogies (yumm, had lots of those Christmas Eve).


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Dec 27, 2008)

Left over leg o lamb from Xmas. All of a sudden, these meal threads are more relevant as the weather hits the crapper.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 27, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Left over leg o lamb from Xmas. All of a sudden, these meal threads are more relevant as the weather hits the crapper.



I agree..when we had 2 snowstorms in 3 days I didn't post in this great thread once..


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2009)

chicken salad + diet pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2009)

Ham sandwich, iced tea, Clif bar


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2009)

6" Subway Club and a Coke Zero as I was sitting in my car at the local Valvoline Express Oil Change place


----------



## severine (Jan 14, 2009)

Leftover turkey chili.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 14, 2009)

spaghetti and meatballs by chef boyardee


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 14, 2009)

An Italian combo grinder with the works from Nardelli's, the local sandwich shop.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 16, 2009)

10 inch steak sandwich from Wawa..diet coke..


----------



## Geoff (Jan 17, 2009)

I just tossed an apple, 2 clementines, a banana, a hard boiled egg, some almonds, and a couple of dates into my day pack.  I think I'll toss in a couple of Widmer Hefeweizens, too.  I have a cooler in the car to keep it from freezing solid.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 22, 2009)

chicken salad, made with ranch dressing + hot sauce+american cheese
diet pepsi


----------



## drjeff (Jan 22, 2009)

Chef's salad


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 4, 2009)

Hot Roast beef sandwich, sour cream and onion chips, diet coke..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

TBD in about 30 minutes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 4, 2009)

Just downed a Subway footlong Veggie Delight and a bottle of Poland Spring.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

I went with a bowl of chicken orzo soup and a chicken caesar salad with a couple of glasses of iced tea with lemon.  My usual restaurant was so crowded today that my business partner and I had to sit at the bar while eating today - kind of weird for me to be sitting at a bar without a beer infront of me


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> kind of weird for me to be sitting at a bar without a beer infront of me



In times like these, rely on whiskey...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 4, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> In times like these, rely on whiskey...



It was just too bad that I had many of my patients in the restuarant at the same time! Not the best of things to be seen downing a cold one and then heading back to the office given what I do


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 4, 2009)

drjeff said:


> It was just too bad that I had many of my patients in the restuarant at the same time! Not the best of things to be seen downing a cold one and then heading back to the office given what I do



True, just keep hitting the nitrous on the DL.  :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 4, 2009)

chicken salad + water


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

Bowl from KFC..biscuit..diet Pepsi..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bowl from KFC..biscuit..diet Pepsi..



Is KFC your supplier of the dank?  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Is KFC your supplier of the dank?  :lol:



No...my Dank comes from Philly...the bowl has mashed potatoes, corn, chicken, gravy and cheese..I need to ski alot this weekend to burn that off..


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No...my Dank comes from Philly...the bowl has mashed potatoes, corn, chicken, gravy and cheese..I need to ski alot this weekend to burn that off..



Those KFC bowls do look delicious.  First time I ate KFC was after hiking 30 miles of the Appalachian Trail in Georgia.  So tasty....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Those KFC bowls do look delicious.  First time I ate KFC was after hiking 30 miles of the Appalachian Trail in Georgia.  So tasty....



The office manager at my work loves them and I had to go to Staples which is right near the KFC..I lost 6 pounds on my Jackson Hole trip..I'll probably gain it back by the end of the weekend..:dunce:I need to hit the eliptical machine..


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2009)

chicken salad (made with ranch dressing, hot sauce + american cheese) + water


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2009)

Smoked Chicken salad (homemade with leftovers of a Orion cook) and a blueberry yougart.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

French dip..chips..diet coke..I need the energy for skiing afterwork..


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2009)

chicken wings and mozzarella sticks + diet pepsi


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 9, 2009)

Salad, romaine lettuce, red peppers, cherry tomatoes.  Strawberries for desert.  Diet time for Root.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 9, 2009)

Chef's salad and a Coke Zero - Skiing in my shell pants yesterday made it very apparent to me that I've been eating a bit too well lately


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Feb 9, 2009)

I made it a point to satisfy a hankering I've had for hot dogs. I had the time, so I drove an extra 20 min to a weenie wagon I was pretty sure stayed open in the winter and got 2 with mustard, cooked onions and kraut. Washed down with root beer.

A lunch that I'll enjoy all afternoon.


----------



## Geoff (Feb 9, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I made it a point to satisfy a hankering I've had for hot dogs. I had the time, so I drove an extra 20 min to a weenie wagon I was pretty sure stayed open in the winter and got 2 with mustard, cooked onions and kraut. Washed down with root beer.
> 
> A lunch that I'll enjoy all afternoon.



My daily troll:

I thought the "Weenie Wagon" was any car driving to Ski Sundown.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 9, 2009)

Geoff said:


> My daily troll:
> 
> I thought the "Weenie Wagon" was any car driving to Ski Sundown.



ahahahaha


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 9, 2009)

Geoff said:


> My daily troll:
> 
> I thought the "Weenie Wagon" was any car driving to Ski Sundown.



that's signature material there!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

cup of chili..ham and steeze melt..chips..diet coke..I need energy for a RAW session..


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2009)

leftover pork chops + water.


----------



## noski (Feb 10, 2009)

Old standby- Cabot strawberry yogurt, banana, and Grape Nuts. Busy day, grabbing a quick bite then back to work.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2009)

Chicken Caesar wrap, side salad and iced tea


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 10, 2009)

bump..anybody anybody..Bueller..Bueller..Ferris Bueller..


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 11, 2009)

steak and cheese calzone


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2009)

Leftover beef stew.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 11, 2009)

Homemade mac and cheese and a ham steak.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2009)

Taco Bell, #3


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2009)

#36, no tomato on a low carb wrap, diet pepsi

http://www.rolypoly.com/menu/m_chicken.html


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2009)

Today was a steak, mixed steamed veggies, a side salad and a diet coke - atleast the food was good at the course I attended today


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Today was a steak, mixed steamed veggies, a side salad and a diet coke - atleast the food was good at the course I attended today



any cool videos????


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> any cool videos????



Only if you like seeing teeth extracted and dental implants being inserted


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

copycats..

http://www.epicski.com/forum/thread/78657/what-s-for-lunch-today


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2009)

Today was a South Beach chocolate/peanut butter meal replacement bar and a bottle of water consumed on the Sundance Triple @ Mount Snow


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 15, 2009)

Ordered a pizza from Vito's.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 15, 2009)

ham and mushroom omelatte, rye toast, bacon, coffee, water..


----------



## Geoff (Feb 15, 2009)

Homemade Turkey & Cous-Cous soup.  Brought back to temperature in the base lodge using a JetBoil camp stove.


----------



## severine (Feb 16, 2009)

Vegetable soup with saltine crackers.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 16, 2009)

cup of noodles, pretzals, water...I've been dropping weight ever since before my Jackson Hole trip..serious stoke!!!!!!...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 16, 2009)

i ate a 6 inch subway club on the way to skiing today.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 17, 2009)

PB&J sandwich + Pepsi One


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Wings and a salad at Hooters today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Wings and a salad at Hooters today.



It's good to see you're supporting local plastic surgeons..The food at Hooters is OK..


I had vegeatable soup, turkeysandwich, diet snapple rasberry, a couple chips, and two girl scout peanut butter cookies..I'll always remember my first visit to Hooters when I was in 
9th grade at the Baltimore Inner Harbor.  I was on an SGA trip to an Orioles game and we had a couple hours to kill at Inner Harbor.  Me, a couple friends and one friends nerdy Dad went to Hooters.  I still remember what everybody ate and prices and stuff.  Anyway the Dad ordered a wine cooler with a glass of ice on the side and I thought that was wimpy and I didn't even drink..lol.  Anyway I think those ladies got more than a 15 percent tip..:smash:


----------



## severine (Feb 27, 2009)

Leftover salsa chicken (chicken breast cooked in the crockpot with salsa then shredded) over white rice.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2009)

just polished off two PB&J sandwiches and some diet pepsi.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 27, 2009)

ghetto nachos from sheetz..


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken and wild rice soup and a cup of Yogi Sweet Thai Delight tea. I'm cold!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2009)

Chicken soup


----------



## Euler (Mar 2, 2009)

Gemelli pasta with pesto cream, peas and carrots,


----------



## drjeff (Mar 2, 2009)

EAS Carb Sense chocolate Shake and matching Chocolate peanut butter bar


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 2, 2009)

Open face roast beef sandwich w/ mashed potatoes and gravy.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a Ski-LT earlier with like 7 strips of bacon at Blue with pierogies and a Diet Iced tea..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 2, 2009)

leftovers from hibachi the other night and a "cup-o-noodles" soup.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 13, 2009)

french dip..chips..diet coke..


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

strawberry cheesecake yogurt


----------



## Geoff (Mar 13, 2009)

An apple driving up the hill after my late start


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 15, 2009)

Corned beef and cabbage at the BMDI!!!


----------



## Geoff (Mar 15, 2009)

Slopeside.  Boneless chicken thighs marinated in korean BBQ sauce.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2009)

leftover hibachi from last ngiht.  a mix of steak, chicken, shimp, noodles, rice + vegies.  tasted great!  washed it down with a diet cherry coke.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 16, 2009)

Ham sandwich, banana and a sleeve of mint Girl Scout cookies


----------



## powhunter (Mar 16, 2009)

2 bowls of lucky charms and a slice of pepperoni pizza from last night...now heading over to sundown

steveo


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 16, 2009)

hamburger with bacon, tomato and yellow mustard
cup of vegetable minestrone
sour cream and onion chips
diet rasberry snapple iced tea

I need energy for skiing in 3 hours


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> leftover hibachi from last ngiht.  a mix of steak, chicken, shimp, noodles, rice + vegies.  tasted great!  washed it down with a diet cherry coke.



hibachi is the bomb deezy..I never hgave leftover..


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 16, 2009)

Lasagna


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 16, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> hibachi is the bomb deezy..I never hgave leftover..



i usually never have leftovers either. cook last night seemed to make too much food for our table. i got double size fried rice and double size shrimp. Then he gave me steak by mistake instead of giving it to my son.  he had to get a new steak for my son cuz i wasn't giving it back.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 16, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i usually never have leftovers either. cook last night seemed to make too much food for our table. i got double size fried rice and double size shrimp. Then he gave me steak by mistake instead of giving it to my son.  he had to get a new steak for my son cuz i wasn't giving it back.



Lucky..there are at least 6 hibachi places within 10 miles of me..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 16, 2009)

A chicken roll (basically a cross between a chicken parm and a stromboli) from the local pizza joint


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2009)

Leftover spaghetti. I'm not sure which day it was from, but it didn't make me sick.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 16, 2009)

I cooked a couple of corned beef slabs in sauvignon blanc, chicken stock, and spices on Friday.  I lit the coals at 12:30, finished it on the grill, and we all did corned beef sandwiches sitting on the snow at Killington.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2009)

Had the "irish wrap" today  Some corned beef, a little lettuce and tomato and some good spicy mustard with a side salad and an iced tea - was very tough to refrain from ordering a green beer with lunch


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

spicy chicken legs/wings. diet cherry coke


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

Panera-Asiago Roast Beef. The apple was bad.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Panera-Asiago Roast Beef. The apple was bad.



sing it with me...

One bad apple don't spoil the whole Lunch girl.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 17, 2009)

I had a breakfast burrito with eggs, ranchero sauce, black beans, steeze and potatoes..and an ice cream bar..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I had a *breakfast burrito *with eggs, ranchero sauce, black beans, steeze and potatoes..and an ice cream bar..



breakfast for lunch is a favorite of my kids!


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> sing it with me...
> 
> One bad apple don't spoil the whole Lunch girl.


Huh? :lol: It's okay that the apple was yucky; the sandwich was filling enough on its own. Though it's always tempting to get the chocolate croissants while I'm there.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 17, 2009)

severine said:


> Huh?



oh come on, make me feel old why don't you!


----------



## severine (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG, that is before my time! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Mar 17, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> breakfast for lunch is a favorite of my kids!



breakfast is good for ANY meal in my book!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 18, 2009)

Cuban sandwich ( at a Cuban restaurant in manhattan!) + diet coke


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 18, 2009)

turkey, bacon, cheddar sandwich from quiznos..and I had a waffle cone from TCBY as well..I had the muchies like a bi-atch


----------



## drjeff (Mar 18, 2009)

A very dissapointing sandwich from subway as they didn't have the bread I wanted(honey oat), they were out of Roast Beef, they were out of Cheddar Sun Chips, they were out of Coke Zero and to top it off the sugar cookie I got could have doubled as a hockey puck


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 18, 2009)

drjeff said:


> A very dissapointing sandwich from subway as they didn't have the bread I wanted(honey oat), they were out of Roast Beef, they were out of Cheddar Sun Chips, they were out of Coke Zero and to top it off the sugar cookie I got could have doubled as a hockey puck





You should have gone with the Doritos and Italian BMT


----------



## drjeff (Mar 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> You should have gone with the Doritos and Italian BMT



Just had a craving for a subway club yesterday, and absolutely no interest in dealing with Dorito breath after lunch uke:


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 19, 2009)

Spicy grilled cheese sandwhich and fried macaroni and cheese bites (sooooooo good)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Spicy grilled cheese sandwhich and fried macaroni and cheese bites (sooooooo good)



Wow sounds good..I was just reading an article that cheese is bad for you...but I could never be vegen,.,


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 19, 2009)

PB&J Today.


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2009)

Dairy in general is. We're not designed to consume milk after infancy and no other mammal drinks the milk of another mammal willingly like we do. That said, cheese is my favorite and I could probably NEVER give it up.

Some baguette with Boursin cheese and salami.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2009)

Hoagie from Wawa...Turkey, pepperjack, tomato, bacon and yellow mustard..sour cream and onion chips..diet Stoke


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2009)

Chili..Onion rings..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2009)

Chicken sandwich, tomato and mayo.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2009)

Wildtree So Quick and Easy Pizza Dough with sauce I made with the Hearty Spaghetti Blend and topped with shredded Italian cheeses. Yummy! Followed up with an O' So Fudge Brownie topped with Heavenly Chocolate Mousse. Yup, being a slug today.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 29, 2009)

A warm ham/egg/cheddar on a poppy seed/onion roll sandwich and a bunch of samples of various REALLY good maple products from multiple sugarhouses in the Whitingham/Jacksonville, VT area as part of the Whitingham Maplefestival that was going on this weekend!  (fresh maple cream, fresh grade A medium syrup, home made maple ice cream, Mmmm! - and to top it off, my entire family learned quite a bit about the entire maple syrup "manufacturing" process


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2009)

i had leftover breakfast for lunch.

french toast, pancake + home fries.


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2009)

Todays lunch...
Spicy squid..


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2009)

leftover pork roast and a cucumber. water.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 31, 2009)

Mickey D's..I'm not even gonna say cause I'm ashamed..April is gonna be a fast food free month for GSS


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2009)

dmc...you have a far braver palate than I do!

Chips and beer. Yes, you read that right. It's been a rough day. And sadly, it's not even good beer: it's leftover Rolling Rock that I bought for the girlies who came to my parties (who didn't even drink it! :angry.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2009)

Chicken Caesar Salad and Iced Tea


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 31, 2009)

severine said:


> dmc...you have a far braver palate than I do!
> 
> Chips and beer. Yes, you read that right. It's been a rough day. And sadly, it's not even good beer: it's leftover Rolling Rock that I bought for the girlies who came to my parties (who didn't even drink it! :angry.





In PA..Rolling Rock is considered good beer..


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> In PA..Rolling Rock is considered good beer..



In my family it is, too. :lol: Then again, so thought the kids when I was in high school.

It's ok. Just pretty ...light on the flavor.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 31, 2009)

severine said:


> In my family it is, too. :lol: Then again, so thought the kids when I was in high school.
> 
> It's ok. Just pretty ...light on the flavor.



I can drink a 6-pack of Rolling Rock in an hour..and hardly have a buzz..so I don't think it has much alchohal..anyway I think I'm gonna have some beer now..


----------



## drjeff (Mar 31, 2009)

These last few replies are making me thirsty


----------



## dmc (Mar 31, 2009)

severine said:


> dmc...you have a far braver palate than I do!.



In Asia... your just gotta surrender to the culture...  
Not many choices - and I don't want to go to Burger King or McDonalds..

the only thing I'm worried about is eating dog.. But I dont' think that will happen...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2009)

chicken salad + water


----------



## drjeff (Apr 1, 2009)

A Southbeach Cinamon Creme bar and a diet pepsi


----------



## Geoff (Apr 2, 2009)

I had an apple and an orange around 11:30 when I met a friend back at my car after skiing the morning and some grilled linguica at around 1:30.  Linguica is a Portuguese pork sausage where the flavors are paprika, garlic, vinegar, and oregano.  AlpineZoner Big Bob had a couple of pieces, too.  Mister Moose grilled a burger.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 2, 2009)

egg salad w/ bacon. water.


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2009)

My lunch today...


----------



## severine (Apr 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> My lunch today...


Do we want to know what it is? 

I have no appetite. And everything tastes yucky anyway. Still, I'll probably have some leftovers for lunch: either chili or pizza.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

dmc said:


> My lunch today...



wow..how much does something like that cost???  I'm eating a Gyro right now..mmmm


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2009)

I think like $5 us


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2009)

i skipped lunch today :-(


----------



## Geoff (Apr 5, 2009)

People showed up at my slopeside grill with kielbasa, marinated chicken, skewered shrimp, and brats.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2009)

Eggs over easy, corned beef hash, hash browns AND
































SCRAPPLE!!!!!


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2009)

Panera: 1/2 Asiago Roast Beef sandwich, 1/2 Grilled Chicken Caesar salad, apple, hazelnut coffee.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 13, 2009)

turkey, swiss, onion and mustard on a roll...garden vegetable soup..diet rasberry snapple iced tea..chips..


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 13, 2009)

We have a really good cafe in our office building.  Today they brought in a bunch of guys from the local sushi joint to roll roll rolll.  Almost done with my spicy tuna and shrimp tempura rolls.  Yummy!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 13, 2009)

Chipotle - shredded beef burrito, rice, pinto beans, sour cream, cheese, lettuce.

With a coke.

-w


----------



## severine (Apr 13, 2009)

Leftover sloppy joes on homemade oat bread with some carrot sticks dipped in low-fat ranch dressing.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 13, 2009)

A smokehouse turkey panini from Panera bread with an apple and an iced tea


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 14, 2009)

leftover trail mix..cadberry creme egg


----------



## Geoff (Apr 15, 2009)

In my cooler: Boneless chicken thighs marinated in Korean BBQ sauce, Portuguese chourico sausage, some of the brownies I baked last night, ice for the margaritas, 8 beers, a few sodas.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

hamburger with bacon, tomato and yellow mustard

beef noodle soup..diet stoke


----------



## WJenness (Apr 17, 2009)

Buffalo Chicken Calzone.

-w


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 17, 2009)

Salad. Romaine, red peppers, carrots,  1 egg, 2oz turkey breast, 3tbs miso ceaser dressing.


----------



## WoodCore (Apr 17, 2009)

1/2 of an Italian combo grinder and a diet coke.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 17, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> 1/2 of an Italian combo grinder and a diet coke.



grindahs and red sox=New England..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 20, 2009)

chicken salad, made with coscto chicken in a can + ranch dressing, shredded cheddar & hot sauce.

water.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 20, 2009)

Roast Beef with Provolone on a roll with mustard

Veggie Minestrone..two packs of crackers

sour creme and onion chips

Ginger Ale..I usually drink Diet Stoke or Snapple Diet Rasberry but I was in the mood for something different...not as good as an India Pale Ale..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

meatball sub, pierogies, diet pepsi


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2009)

Ham and Capicola sandwich, pringles, gingerale


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 23, 2009)

soup


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2009)

Leftover homemade baked mac & cheese (that has bacon in it!).


----------



## drjeff (Apr 23, 2009)

Today was a chef's salad with a vinagarette dressing that I didn't realize had as much garlic in it as it did until I put my mask back on at work


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 23, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Today was a chef's salad with a vinagarette dressing that I didn't realize had as much garlic in it as it did until I put my mask back on at work



don't you have alot of toothpaste and mouthwash???  and nitrous


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

Gyro


----------



## severine (May 8, 2009)

Busy day... I had a Hershey's Bliss dark chocolate bar (160 calories). Going nicely with my (1) celery stalk with peanut butter breakfast.


----------



## gmcunni (May 8, 2009)

subway, diet pepsi


----------



## Grassi21 (May 8, 2009)

black beam and cheese empenada, and a mango and brie arepa...

anyone watch diners, drive-ins, and dives?  they featured a little venezuelan place near my office in norwalk.  the food is awesome!


----------



## o3jeff (May 8, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> subway, diet pepsi



five
five dollar
five dollar fooot loooong


----------



## WoodCore (May 8, 2009)

Shepherds Pie


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> black beam and cheese empenada, and a mango and brie arepa...
> 
> anyone watch diners, drive-ins, and dives?  they featured a little venezuelan place near my office in norwalk.  the food is awesome!



I never had an arepa..sounds good..I like the show you mention..gives me the mega muchies.


----------



## severine (May 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> black beam and cheese empenada, and a mango and brie arepa...
> 
> anyone watch diners, drive-ins, and dives?  they featured a little venezuelan place near my office in norwalk.  the food is awesome!


Food Network? I miss it still and it's been nearly 4 years since we switched to basic cable.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Food Network? I miss it still and it's been nearly 4 years since we switched to basic cable.



I bet you can watch alot of food network shows on the internet,.I didn't have Comedy Central when I lived in Montana..that was rough..


----------



## severine (May 8, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I bet you can watch alot of food network shows on the internet,.I didn't have Comedy Central when I lived in Montana..that was rough..



True but I have a tendency to stick to browsing forums if I'm online.  Watching TV on the computer still feels weird to me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 9, 2009)

bacon..salt bagel..dipped in mustard like a soft pretzal..kiwi/strawberry fruit salad..Miller lite 8 ounce cans..


----------



## Grassi21 (May 9, 2009)

i had a grilled steeze sandwich for lunch.  fiber one wheat bread with good old kraft singles and provolone.  the prov makes it steezy.  :lol:


----------



## severine (May 9, 2009)

Velveeta shells and cheese (the 2% milk version). Not as good as the regular kind.


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2009)

chicken salad + water.

Not really enjoying it either. using a new brand of chicken which isn't very good. I need to make a run to Costco to stock up on their chicken, it is excellent.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

ice cream


----------



## marcski (May 11, 2009)

I went big.  Chicken soup and a corned beef and pastrami combination sandwich with cole slaw and mustard.  Mmmn, yum!!!


----------



## drjeff (May 11, 2009)

Veggie wrap and an iced tea


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 11, 2009)

marcski said:


> I went big.  Chicken soup and a corned beef and pastrami combination sandwich with cole slaw and mustard.  Mmmn, yum!!!



that's my kind of lunch!!!!!!!Not many places for good corned beef in the Lehigh Valley..


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2009)

Hot open faced turkey sandwich w/ mashed potatoes and cranberry sauce.


----------



## severine (May 11, 2009)

Roast beef sandwich with American cheese.


----------



## gmcunni (May 12, 2009)

turkey club salad + diet coke.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 12, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I never had an arepa..sounds good..I like the show you mention..gives me the mega muchies.



an arepa looks like a little sandwich.  i believe the dough is made from masa and fried.  they then split the fried dough and stuff it with all kinds of savory and sweet fillings.  yummy.


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2009)

spicey chicken wings + water


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 13, 2009)

ptrezals and diet snapple Rasberry but I'll make up for it with an uber steezy supper..no time to get lunch watching the office..


----------



## severine (May 13, 2009)

Leftover turkey chili from last night with some of my artisan bread.


----------



## drjeff (May 13, 2009)

Turkey, portobella and swiss wrap and some iced tea


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 14, 2009)




----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

bacon egg and steeze on a poppy bagel..iced coffee


----------



## severine (May 14, 2009)

Leftover baked mac & cheese.

Nice visuals, ComeBackMudPuddles. :beer:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 14, 2009)

severine said:


> Nice visuals, ComeBackMudPuddles. :beer:




thanks!

i only realized after putting together the images that my lunch was a bit, umm, phallic in nature.

not that there's anything wrong with that....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 14, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> thanks!
> 
> i only realized after putting together the images that my lunch was a bit, umm, phallic in nature.
> 
> not that there's anything wrong with that....



nothing wrong with that..I could go for some sausage right about now..


----------



## Grassi21 (May 14, 2009)

grilledsteezesandwich said:


> nothing wrong with that..i could go for some sausage right about now..



potd?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 15, 2009)

gyro


----------



## gmcunni (May 15, 2009)

subway salad + dunkin donuts large iced tea


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

burger with bacon, tomatoes and mustard with pierogies and a diet stoke


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2009)

chef salad but there was hardly any meat in the darn thing. won't be going back to the Big Y for salads any more.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> chef salad but there was hardly any meat in the darn thing. won't be going back to the Big Y for salads any more.



where's the beef???  Weaksauce..


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

Special K


----------



## severine (May 20, 2009)

Yesterday I believe I had leftover spaghetti for brunch. Not sure yet what today will be.


----------



## HD333 (May 20, 2009)

Wife donated left overs, at least that is what I assumed was the case when I saw it in the fridge this AM..

2 slices of Sicilian style pizza with Pinapple and procuitto.


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2009)

last night's leftovers.  BBQ shrimp & steak + diet pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2009)

Taco Bell and I barely made it back to the office


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Taco Bell and I barely made it back to the office



Did you order the #2???


----------



## WoodCore (May 20, 2009)

A Salad and a Diet Pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Did you order the #2???



The outcome was a number 2, but I ordered a 3 with soft tacos


----------



## severine (May 20, 2009)

:lol: Taco Bell is yucky. 

So far, all I've had was some sharp cheddar cheese on Triscuits. Was too busy catching up with a friend I haven't talked to in a few weeks to eat.


----------



## gmcunni (May 20, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Taco Bell and I barely made it back to the office





o3jeff said:


> The outcome was a number 2, but I ordered a 3 with soft tacos



way TMI


----------



## drjeff (May 20, 2009)

Chicken Parm wrap, a side salad and a couple of iced tea's.  Really good entertainment today as right infront of the restuarant I was eating at, the owner is digging up the street/sidewalk to get ready to install a patio seating area and while digging the excavator found an really old looking pipe that apparently nobody knew was there!   My guess is that patio won't quite be completed on schedule now


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 23, 2009)

Subway sweet onion chicken terriaki..one of Jarods favorites..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (May 29, 2009)

gonna hit the company cafeteria today.  i'm starving and the prices are subsidized like crazy.  hope the hairnets are on, lunchladies!










and lunchmen (to prove i'm not sexist)!


----------



## severine (May 29, 2009)

Love the beard net! :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 29, 2009)

gyro..ginger ale


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

read this article ("What Chain-Food Favorites Cost in Exercise") for things to think about while planning today's lunch....

stupid junkfood!!  why do i love you so??  :uzi: :uzi:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

i feel bad posting just now such a downer of an email about lunch.  

i love lunch.

time to celebrate the burger with these awesome options!  HUNGRY.

while it'd be fun to try the "BadaBoomz Donut Burger", i think the "La Diabla" burger could be truly great.


1. Nut Burger: Famous at Matt's Place in Butte, Montana, the nut burger involves a layer of coarsely ground peanuts mixed with mayo. It's kind of like a peanut butter sundae just hanging out on top of a patty. 

2. BadaBoomz Donut Burger: A bacon cheeseburger on a glazed donut "bun" available at the BadaBoomz Ale House and Grill in Indianapolis, Indiana. Save time by combining your favorite breakfast and lunch! And feel awesome/nauseous after! 

3. Megadeath Burger: For health reasons, you have to be over 18 to order this, and can't have heart problems, anxiety, or asthma. Available at Wall Diner in Wellington Point, Australia, the "world's hottest hamburger" contains chili jam, chili powder, jalapenos, and habañero sauce -- all in quantities any sane person would not voluntarily eat. 

4. Venezuelan "La Diabla" Burger: No wonder it's translated as "the devilish." Sold from a street cart in Caracas, Venezuela, this one layers: ketchup, mayo, mustard, onions, cabbage, shoestring potatoes, more ketchup, mayo and mustard, avocado, tomato, burger patty, chorizo, chicken, eggs and bacon, and a mountain of shredded Roquefort cheese. 

5. Parisian Pizza Burger: The name might be confusing, but it's not a burger-topped pizza or a burger made with pizza toppings. (Both natural conclusions.) It's a burger with mini-pizzas for buns available at Buzz Lightyear's Pizza Planet at Disneyland Paris. 

6. Jucy Lucy: Seven ounces of burger with a molten core of cheesy ooze. That would be American cheese ooze, because "only those orange squares of vaguely plastic texture will achieve proper fluidity," as burger writer John T. Edge put it. The alleged home of the J-Luce is Matt's Bar in Minneapolis.

7. Cheeseburger in a Can: Have you ever thought about how perfectly can-shaped a burger is? Or burger-shaped a can is? This product is marketed to German campers. 

8. Scottish Deep-Fried Cheeseburger: Because the Scots have been known to fry anything (candy bars, pizza, etc.) two discs of frozen meat with processed cheese get deep-fried. No bun involved because what nutritional value do buns really offer?  

9. Bacon Cheeseburger, Literally: It might look fairly ordinary, but this patty is not made of ground chuck or sirloin -- or any kind of ground beef. Ground bacon, kids. Throw on some slices of pepper Jack cheese for good measure.

10. Fatty Melt: This was a DIY project by a curious Serious Eats editor in the food website's Manhattan office. It's a burger with two grilled cheeses for buns. Yes, you read that correctly. Now go forth and make one.


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2009)

Mmmmm.... Bacon Cheeseburger..... :drool:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 3, 2009)

some other (unbelievable) options (i'm STARVING today):


[. . .]

•Applebee's Quesadilla Burger, a beef patty with cheddar cheese, pepper-Jack cheese, bacon, Mexi-ranch sauce, pico de gallo tucked into two white flour tortillas served with fries. It packs 1,820 calories, 46 grams of saturated fat and 4,410 milligrams of sodium. The chain suggests diners can top the dish with fries with chili and still more cheese.

•Chili's Big Mouth Bites, four bacon cheeseburgers with sides of fries, onion strings and jalapeno ranch dipping sauce. The tally: 2,350 calories, 38 grams of saturated fat, 3,940 milligrams of sodium.

•Uno Chicago Grill's Mega-Sized Deep Dish Sundae, a monster chocolate chip cookie topped with a large portion of ice cream and covered with whipped cream and chocolate sauce drizzle. It has 2,800 calories and 72 grams of saturated fat.

•Olive Garden's Tour of Italy with lasagna, lightly-breaded chicken Parmigiana and creamy chicken alfredo served in one entree for 1,450 calories, 33 grams of saturated fat and 3,830 milligrams of sodium. The tally goes up if diners add breadsticks for 150 calories each and a plate of garden fresh salad with dressing for 350 calories.

•The Cheesecake Factory's Chicken and Biscuits, a chicken breast served over mashed potatoes with shortcake biscuits, mushrooms, peas and carrots and covered with country gravy. Total: 2,500 calories. *It's almost equal to eating a KFC 8-piece Original Recipe bucket plus five biscuits*, which has 2,380 calories and 56 grams of fat.

•The Cheesecake Factory Fried Macaroni and Cheese, crispy crumb-coated macaroni and cheese balls with a creamy marinara sauce. It equals 1,570 calories, 69 grams of saturated fat and 1,860 milligrams of sodium. You might be better off eating an entire stick of butter with 57 grams of saturated fat and 800 calories, the group says.

[. . .]


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2009)

Puppies


----------



## severine (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> •Applebee's Quesadilla Burger, a beef patty with cheddar cheese, pepper-Jack cheese, bacon, Mexi-ranch sauce, pico de gallo tucked into two white flour tortillas served with fries. It packs 1,820 calories, 46 grams of saturated fat and 4,410 milligrams of sodium. The chain suggests diners can top the dish with fries with chili and still more cheese.


Maybe we should have seen that before Brian ate one a couple weeks ago.  Holy crap!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> read this article ("What Chain-Food Favorites Cost in Exercise") for things to think about while planning today's lunch....
> 
> stupid junkfood!!  why do i love you so??  :uzi: :uzi:



Those are based on a 155 pound person and I know most of us are more than that..but I always used to eat Steak Sandwiches and chinese food food for lunch and now it's more salads and healthy sandwiches..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 3, 2009)

severine said:


> Maybe we should have seen that before Brian ate one a couple weeks ago.  Holy crap!



I like the quesidilla burger but without the mexi-ranch dressing..that with some Onion rings is a Killer meal..


----------



## severine (Jun 4, 2009)

Half of a chunky peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 4, 2009)

Late lunch.

Chicken Buritto from Heraria's (best burrito in Boston!) with black beans, yellow rice,cheese, salss, guac, extra hot sauce.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 7, 2009)

Delmonico steak...pretzals..beer..


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 7, 2009)

Post MTB ride lunch:

Huge glass of water
Stouffer's French Bread Pizza
Reeses Peanut Butter Cupcake......  mmmmmmmm


----------



## Geoff (Jun 7, 2009)

A couple of home made Italian sausage burgers.  Started life as really lean pork loin, fennel, garlic cloves, oregano, paprika, salt, & white pepper.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

french dip..au jus..chips..iced tea..


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 8, 2009)

ceaser salad with chicken, diet coke


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

Leftover pasta alfredo with carrots, broccoli, & cauliflower.


----------



## Riverskier (Jul 8, 2009)

Pork burrito with rice and beans.


----------



## marcski (Jul 8, 2009)

I am eating this yummy chicken cutlet, fresh tomato, basil and red onion pizza!.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 8, 2009)

marcski said:


> I am eating this yummy chicken cutlet, fresh tomato, basil and red onion pizza!.



can you PM me a slice...drool..


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 8, 2009)

Foot long Turkey from Subway w/ all the veggies and hot sauce washed down with a diet coke.


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2009)

I ground up a couple of pounds of london broil as hamburger the other day.  I did a burger on the grill for lunch.


----------



## severine (Jul 8, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I ground up a couple of pounds of london broil as hamburger the other day.  I did a burger on the grill for lunch.



Hand crank or Kitchen Aid attachment?


----------



## Geoff (Jul 8, 2009)

severine said:


> Hand crank or Kitchen Aid attachment?



KitchenAid attachment.  I usually do pork loin and make really lean Italian Sausage burger meat but I was too lazy to go down into the cellar to dig out any frozen pork loin.  I had a sub-$2.00/pound london broil in the freezer so I ground that up.  Probably the last time I do that for a while.  Pork is way better on the grill than beef when it's that lean.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2009)

Geoff said:


> KitchenAid attachment.  I usually do pork loin and make really lean Italian Sausage burger meat but I was too lazy to go down into the cellar to dig out any frozen pork loin.  I had a sub-$2.00/pound london broil in the freezer so I ground that up.  Probably the last time I do that for a while.  Pork is way better on the grill than beef when it's that lean.



I keep the fat cap from Strip Loins to add in with lean beef cuts whenever I grind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2009)

Homemade BBQ Chicken, Onion and Cheese Spring Rolls with dijon mustard for dipping

so good


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 9, 2009)

chicken cutlet with provolone on a grinder with russian dressing and onions...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Romaine lettuce, grape tomatoes, red sweet peppers, vidalia onions and two slices of turkey breast, topped off with 3 tablespoons of a Miso Caesar dressing.  I forgot to put carrots in here today.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2009)

I went to Willy Joes hot dogs in the heart of the A..the red-headed stepchild to the Iacocca familys Yoccos the self described hot dog kind with the secret sauce that is one of a kind..often imatated never duplicated...

2 hot dogs with everything..onions, mustard, beef chili sauce on a steamed bun...with 3 pierogies deep fried in oil that was probably last changed during Reagans second term and a large diet Pepsi..$6.30..how many minutes on the eliptical machine to burn that off???


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 9, 2009)

chicken salad - made with ranch dressing, hot sauce and shredded cheddar
sugar free pink lemonade


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2009)

Beef and cheddar from Arbys..I've been a degenerate lately with fast food..just freaking craving it lately.  They put in a new Sonic near route 33 that I want to check out..


----------



## icedtea (Jul 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Beef and cheddar from Arbys..I've been a degenerate lately with fast food..just freaking craving it lately.  They put in a new Sonic near route 33 that I want to check out..



what are you bulking up to??


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2009)

icedtea said:


> what are you bulking up to??



207lbs..down from 218 at xmas but my fighting weight is 185


----------



## icedtea (Jul 18, 2009)

Who are you fighting?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 19, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Who are you fighting?



My wicked case of the munchies...since I said wicked I might as well keep the Boston AZers entertained and say that I'm gonna have a grinder and some tonic with some southies before going to Baaa Haaabaaa...Holla


----------



## icedtea (Jul 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> My wicked case of the munchies...since I said wicked I might as well keep the Boston AZers entertained and say that I'm gonna have a grinder and some tonic with some southies before going to Baaa Haaabaaa...Holla




In all seriousness though, DON'T EAT FAST FOOD!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2009)

chicken salad sandwich


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2009)

Beef BBQ(sort of a sloppy Joe)..veggie ministrone soup..chips..diet stoke..


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2009)

Buffalo Chicken Salad and some diet cokes (oops diet pepsi's - the restaurant just switched brand loyalties yesterday )


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

burger with bacon..tomato and mustard...BBQ chips..Orange soda


----------



## severine (Aug 3, 2009)

Homemade smoothie: frozen strawberries, banana, a little coconut oil, fat-free chocolate milk.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 11, 2009)

corned beef on rye..chips..diet coke..best of all is it's paid for by the boss..and they say there's no free lunch..


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2009)

an apple


----------



## dmc (Aug 11, 2009)

Going out for some kimchi, rice and squid...


----------



## dmc (Aug 12, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bulgogi


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 12, 2009)

Turkey and  veggie loaded club sandwich on Oat nut   bread  and some LF  strawberry kiwi yogurt


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 12, 2009)

Two slices of cheese pizza and Humpty Dumpty BBQ potato chips


----------



## drjeff (Aug 12, 2009)

6" Subway club on honey-oat bread and a coke zero


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Aug 12, 2009)

Made a wrap with leftover london broil sauteed with onions, lime juice, fajita seasoning, jalpenos, a few chunks of velvetta and some smoky chipotle salsa.

Kinda like a topshelf taco bell concoction.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 12, 2009)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Made a wrap with leftover london broil sauteed with onions, lime juice, fajita seasoning, jalpenos, a few chunks of velvetta and some smoky chipotle salsa.
> 
> Kinda like a topshelf taco bell concoction.



nice.  i used a wheat wrap, half a left over hamburger (chopped up) from last night, monterey jack cheese, and sriracha hot sauce.  dip it in a little sour cream.... mmmmmmmmm


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 12, 2009)

late lunch afterwork at the diner...beef noodle soup..garlic chicken breast over rice and corn...Iced tea with a little lemonade...hit the spot after a delivery day..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 17, 2009)

Hamburger BBQ(Like a sloppy Joe)..cheetos..Sierra mist..


----------



## severine (Aug 17, 2009)

Blueberry Frosted Mini Wheats with 1% milk and an Activia Mixed Fruit yogurt.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 17, 2009)

*today..?, but yesterday...*

I _finally_ found my first large, wild rasberry patch in all the 7yrs since I've been up here...!!!    First since ~20yrs ago..
4WD-ing old logging roads/trails..gives way to hiking around remote mountain/watershed I've visited for years...going back to pre-mechanized logging practices.  It was a fun day 90F day....and the more I think about MTBing, it would be a dynamite area for it.(have it on my todo biking list..in addition to paddling it...once I re-locate bog.)  Passed by the Penobscot's West Branch(Big Eddy section) and a definitive chance to cool off by jumping in and floating in my ww PFD, but opted to travel down the ~20mi and get into the sticks.  I always seem to have left the camera home when I stumble onto these oddities out in the woods....*$(%*$)*#$#(


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

Arbys roastburger..curly frys..diet Pepsi..diet starts tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Aug 20, 2009)

Sausage & Pepperoni Lean Pocket.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

A slice of buffalo chicken pizza, a side salad and a diet coke


----------



## Geoff (Aug 20, 2009)

I've been eating bananas, peaches, and plums.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I've been eating bananas, peaches, and plums.



Better make sure your place is well stocked with toilet paper there Geoff with all that wonderful natural fiber


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Better make sure your place is well stocked with toilet paper there Geoff with all that wonderful natural fiber



and good bathroom reading..right now I'm still reading this weeks newsweek...tomorrow I'm gonna start eating healthy


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 20, 2009)

Salad - Romane lettuce, grape tomatoes, carrots, red peppers, 2oz turkey breast and 2 tablespoons of Miso Caesar salad dressing


----------



## drjeff (Aug 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Salad - Romane lettuce, grape tomatoes, carrots, red peppers, 2oz turkey breast and 2 tablespoons of Miso Caesar salad dressing



Nice healthy one there Root!  I was doing quite well today on the healthy factor until about 30 minutes ago when a patient brought in a tin of Danish Butter Cookies   Must somehow resist walking into the kitchen in my office now for the next 90 or so minutes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Nice healthy one there Root!  I was doing quite well today on the healthy factor until about 30 minutes ago when a patient brought in a tin of Danish Butter Cookies   Must somehow resist walking into the kitchen in my office now for the next 90 or so minutes



At my work right now we have Pringles, Peanuts and Prezals..why does everything that starts with the letter P be so perfect..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 20, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Nice healthy one there Root!  I was doing quite well today on the healthy factor until about 30 minutes ago when a patient brought in a tin of Danish Butter Cookies   Must somehow resist walking into the kitchen in my office now for the next 90 or so minutes


I eat the same damn thing every day.  I really love the Miso dressing.  On the weekends I switch it up and use Newmans' Own Honey Mustard


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I eat the same damn thing every day.  I really love the Miso dressing.  On the weekends I switch it up and use Newmans' Own Honey Mustard



that would be even better with some curly frys...


----------



## icedtea (Aug 21, 2009)

....what was that thing we used to eat back in the day? What was it... oh yeah...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

icedtea said:


> ....what was that thing we used to eat back in the day? What was it... oh yeah...



From Half Baked right..and I know the answer..


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 21, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> From Half Baked right..and I know the answer..


hahahahahaha


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 22, 2009)

three chili dogs and BBQ chips..along with Miller lite..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 24, 2009)

Elios pizza is the bomb...


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2009)

rolly polly buffalo chicken panini


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2009)

Buffalo chicken salad and a few diet (non vanilla  ) cokes


----------



## severine (Aug 27, 2009)

Sausage & Pepperoni Lean Pocket


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 27, 2009)

ghetto Italian hoagie..pizza flavored combos..diet snapple rasberry iced tea


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 27, 2009)

A big salad!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> A big salad!



that's what Elaine from Seinfeld likes..


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2009)

leftover pulled pork on toasted wheat


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2009)

Buffalo Chicken Wrap, a side salad and a couple of iced teas


----------



## Geoff (Sep 2, 2009)

I got really busy and worked right through lunch.   I just ate my 2nd meal of the day at 6:00.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

I was in the mood for some Italian so I had a microwavable chef boyardee spaghetti with meatballs can...acompanyed by some pretzals and diet Rasberry snapple iced tea..


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 21, 2009)

chef salad from Subway + diet Pepsi


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2009)

today i had sausage + peppers and then a piece of chicken.

diet pepsi


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

Grilled cheese and diet raz snapple with chips.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 22, 2009)

Had a sandwich (Texas Tornado - Turkey, BBQ sauce, Cheese on an italian roll) with some chips and some soda (Work bought lunch for a meeting that I was at... cha...)

-w


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 22, 2009)

I lined up a Tombstone pizza for tomorrow, I'll post a TR w/pics.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 23, 2009)

salad with grilled chicken + water.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 23, 2009)

forgot to bring today (irish flu this morning) prob grab some steamed chix and broccoli over white rice, sauce on side.....for $5 its enough for tomorrows lunch too....


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 25, 2009)

Let me figure out breakfast first


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was in the mood for some Italian so I had a microwavable chef boyardee spaghetti with meatballs can...acompanyed by some pretzals and diet Rasberry snapple iced tea..





bump


----------



## WJenness (Sep 28, 2009)

Hitting Chipotle with my buddy in about a half hour.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 28, 2009)

getting hungry.. not sure if i'll have chicken salad or hot wings today.. i'll be sure to let you know what i decide.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 28, 2009)

left over turkey meatloaf with some cheese in a tortilla.  i love using leftover meat in quesadillas.  banana and V8 as well.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2009)

A big salad, whole wheat roll and a diet coke.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> getting hungry.. not sure if i'll have chicken salad or hot wings today.. i'll be sure to let you know what i decide.



went with the hot wings and diet pepsi.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 28, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> went with the hot wings and diet pepsi.



I was going to suggest the hot wing chicken salad.

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 28, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I was going to suggest the hot wing chicken salad.
> 
> -w



i've done that in the past.. actually one of my favorites but i didn't feel like doing the extra work.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 28, 2009)

I wonder if GSS fasted today?   He'd need a wheelbarrow to handle the Outback takeout order at sunset tonight.

I had an apple during a noon conference call.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Sep 28, 2009)

Tombstone Pizza and diet stoke.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 29, 2009)

corporate cafeteria had a "DISCOVER THAILAND!!" promotion featuring stiff and stale spring rolls and tasteless fried shrimp.  

definitely not going to thailand.  the food's horrible.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 30, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I was in the mood for some Italian so I had a microwavable chef boyardee spaghetti with meatballs can...acompanyed by some pretzals and diet Rasberry snapple iced tea..



Diet Ice tea??


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 30, 2009)

Lunchroom had a "Breakfast for Lunch" buffet today -- pancakes, omelets, bacon, sausage, etc. Yum! I can eat brekker thrice a day.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 7, 2009)

WJenness said:


> I was going to suggest the hot wing chicken salad.
> 
> -w



had some left over chicken breast. chopped it up, added ranch dressing, bacon, shredded cheese + hot sauce.  + water.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 7, 2009)

A buffalo chicken wrap, side salad with Caesar dressing, some iced tea's and the pleasure of my mother's company


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 7, 2009)

Ghetto hoagie and diet stoke


----------



## billski (Oct 7, 2009)

drjeff said:


> A buffalo chicken wrap, side salad with Caesar dressing, some iced tea's and the pleasure of my mother's company


 way too healthy for me.

i thought this thread died with GSS.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2009)

billski said:


> way too healthy for me.
> 
> i thought this thread died with GSS.



If it helps Bill, the chicken was fried and the wrap had A LOT of Blue Cheese in it


----------



## witch hobble (Oct 8, 2009)

Hard boiled egg, toast and an apple.  Lemonade.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 8, 2009)

meatballs with american cheese + diet pepsi.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 8, 2009)

Homemade Pho, green tea.  Steezy, but not cheesy........:razz:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 8, 2009)

Broiled Bay scallops , Shrimp scampi, baked potato w/lite sour creme  and garden salad w/honey dijon  w/lemon water ----yep its Red Lobster Day !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skidbump (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for effect


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 6, 2009)

sausage & peppers + diet pepsi


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2009)

leftover chicken parm... as good as it is fresh, it always tastes better the next day.


----------



## marcski (Dec 21, 2009)

I had a meeting and then came back...was still in Breakfast mode....hot, toasted, salt bagel with butter and a cup of tea.  

I love this thread as everytime someone posts in it, GSS lives.  I still like seeing his name pop up here.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2009)

buffalo chicken wrap + diet pepsi


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2009)

homemade clam chowder.  Thinly Sliced Prime Rib on Wheat with carmelized onions and horseraddish sauce.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 28, 2009)

A big salad.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2009)

oh. it is lunch time.. need to find something to eat.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 29, 2009)

i had gotten mrs snowbunski jim gaffigan tix for christmas and bought a box of mexican hot pockets for the box to wrap them in... ate said hot pockets for lunchm today...t minus 10 minutes and some serious rumbles.... this can't end well


----------



## drjeff (Dec 30, 2009)

Chicken Caesar salad and a Coke Zero


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 30, 2009)

Salad again.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 30, 2009)

Homemade sausage bread with  homemade chicken soup and various holiday desserts


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 22, 2010)

bump

went to paganos villagio italiano and got a #1:
lightly breaded chicken cutlet, sharp provolone, broccoli raab, roasted red peppers, fried hot peppers on a legit crusty italian loaf 

day-um that was good


----------



## severine (Jan 22, 2010)

Leftover homemade chicken noodle soup.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 22, 2010)

Turkey, lett, tom, on whole wheat
clementine
fruit smother with a scoop of met rx


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 23, 2010)

shared cheese fries and a diet pepsi with my daughter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 12, 2010)

up early, so early lunch today.  Made an awesome Cubano.  Left over lime marinated pork tenderloin, prosciuto, carmelized onion, red pepper, melted moz, pickles, mayo and dijon.  ruled


----------



## Geoff (Feb 12, 2010)

I haven't eaten yet.  I had a big dinner at Killington peak last night.   Killington put on a huge food tasting buffet spread that had some amazing stuff.   Jumbo shrimp.   Seared tuna.  Chilean sea bass.  A huge thing of paiella that had lobster in it.   Decent wine from the open bar.   I had 4 or 5 glasses of Pinot Noir and closed with a splash of late harvest Muscat.   $25.00 if you had a season pass.

I think I'll make an omelet now.

Edited:
Eggbeater omelet with cheddar on an english muffin as a sandwich


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2010)

Thinking about getting a slice of Bruschetta Pizza from the REALLY GOOD local pizza shop


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 12, 2010)

fresh mozz, vine tomatos over grilled chicken cutlet (very thin sliced).  was great last night, even better the next day....


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2010)

homemade turkey salad - 
 * turkey breast leftovers
 * ranch dressing
 * hot sauce
 * shredded cheese

mixed up in a bowl, eaten with a fork (no more bread, got to avoid the carbs)


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2010)

had buffalo chicken wings with ranch dressing today.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 31, 2010)

Plain tuna fish, no bread, no mayo


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 31, 2010)

gumbo over black beans and rice.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 2, 2010)

chick peas, black beans, cucumber, tomatoes, red onion, balsamic vinegar, olive oil, salt and pepper.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Apr 2, 2010)

Fat free yogurt.

I'm meeting a friend for dinner.  She tells me we have to have fish because it's Good Friday.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2010)

Can of tuna, lemonade, 4 Oreo's for dessert


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2010)

chicken cobb salad w/ bacon @ panera bread + diet pepsi


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 6, 2010)

leftover porterhouse and vineripe tomatos from last night...


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Can of tuna, lemonade, 4 Oreo's for dessert


:lol: I'm sorry but this is a bit funny. You start out with just the tuna, which seems like you're trying to go low-carb...and then finish with Oreos. 

I made a salad at the Whole Foods cold bar. Mixed greens, cherry tomatoes, carrots, broccoli, walnuts, and chicken breast with a Tbsp of fat-free sundried tomato vinaigrette dressing.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 27, 2010)

Salad made of spring mix greens, cherry tomatoes, sauteed fiddleheads (in garlic and a tiny bit of olive oil) left over from the night before and grilled chicken.


----------



## dmc (Apr 30, 2010)

Grilled Cheese Sandwich....


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2010)

hot dogs from Stew Leonard's


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2010)

chicken salad (chick, bacon, shred ched, ranch dressing, hot sauce) + water


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2010)

Plain tuna fish and crackers, lemonade and 5 double stuffed Oreos.


----------



## severine (May 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Plain tuna fish and crackers, lemonade and 5 double stuffed Oreos.


Double Stuffed Oreos??? You suck! 

Romaine lettuce, tomato, cucumber, shredded cheddar, real bacon bits and Wildtree cilantro lime vinaigrette dressing. Also some chicken breast and cottage cheese a little earlier.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> chicken salad (chick, bacon, shred ched, ranch dressing, hot sauce) + water



+1


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Plain tuna fish and crackers, lemonade and 5 double stuffed Oreos.



+1


----------



## o3jeff (May 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Plain tuna fish and crackers, lemonade and 5 double stuffed Oreos.





o3jeff said:


> +1



+2, need to figure something different out for tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2010)

chef salad (from subway) + diet pepsi


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> +2, need to figure something different out for tomorrow.



why, run out of cookies cuz you cleared them?


----------



## severine (May 5, 2010)

Whole wheat mini bagel, toasted, with sun-dried tomato hummus, 5 sliced black olives, 1 sliced campari tomato, and fresh basil. 1 whole mini cucumber. 1 oz 50% reduced fat Cabot cheddar cheese.


----------



## o3jeff (May 5, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> why, run out of cookies cuz you cleared them?



That and no more crackers, might have to hit the grocery store today.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 5, 2010)

I had red meat.  1st time since last fall


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

Ham and cheese sandwich, pop tarts for dessert.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 6, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> I had red meat.  1st time since last fall



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

KFC double down, cole slaw, diet pepsi


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

PSA: Sabra Roasted Garlic Hummus = crack cocaine

Someone get me to a methahummus clinic.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> KFC double down, cole slaw, diet pepsi



And you were complaining about your stomach after breakfast:-D


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> And you were complaining about your stomach after breakfast:-D



i felt better


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Ham and cheese sandwich, pop tarts for dessert.


:lol: What kind of pop tart?



gmcunni said:


> KFC double down, cole slaw, diet pepsi


Crispy or grilled?

Whole wheat mini pita, sun dried tomato & basil hummus, 10 black olives, 1 Campari tomato, 1 oz 50% reduced fat Cabot cheddar cheese, 1 rib celery with all natural peanut butter.


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

severine said:


> Crispy or grilled?



grilled of course, i'm on a diet.


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

severine said:


> :lol: What kind of pop tart?



Chocolate fudge


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Chocolate fudge



:drool: I love those. You suck.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> grilled of course, i'm on a diet.



:lol: Well, it had to be low-carb at least, right?


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

Homemade pepperoni, ham & 2 cheese stromboli that I made two nights ago (reheated).  I also just had a big bowl of blueberries.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> grilled of course, i'm on a diet.



They're actually not that different in fat and calories, though grilled saves you 8g carbs:

Grilled Double Down
460 calories, 23g fat, 9g saturated, 185 cholesterol, 1430mg sodium, 3g carbs, 0g dietary fiber, 1g  sugars, 61g protein

Double Down
540 calories, 32g fat, 10g saturated, 145 cholesterol, 1380mg sodium, 11g carbs, 1g dietary fiber, 1g sugars, 53g protein


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

severine said:


> :lol: Well, it had to be low-carb at least, right?


sure hope so.. i had them leave off the sauce and substituted cole slaw for the potato wedges.


----------



## severine (May 6, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> sure hope so.. i had them leave off the sauce and substituted cole slaw for the potato wedges.


I'm impressed. The commercial said no substitutions.


----------



## Grassi21 (May 6, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Homemade pepperoni, ham & 2 cheese stromboli that I made two nights ago (reheated).  I also just had a big bowl of blueberries.



mmmmm blueberries


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> mmmmm blueberries


Too nice of a day to go into the office...


----------



## o3jeff (May 6, 2010)

severine said:


> They're actually not that different in fat and calories, though grilled saves you 8g carbs:
> 
> Grilled Double Down
> 460 calories, 23g fat, 9g saturated, 185 cholesterol, 1430mg sodium, 3g carbs, 0g dietary fiber, 1g  sugars, 61g protein
> ...



If I'm going to KFC, it isn't to eat healthy since the one by my house has the all you can eat buffet


----------



## gmcunni (May 6, 2010)

severine said:


> They're actually not that different in fat and calories, though grilled saves you 8g carbs



that's like 3 miller lites!!!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 6, 2010)

turkey, lett, tom on wwheat, whey protien shake, grapes..ready for meal #4 ....


----------



## gmcunni (May 7, 2010)

steamed chicken and veggies (Chinese take out)


----------



## RootDKJ (May 7, 2010)

Boring salad...


----------



## Greg (May 7, 2010)

Nada. No time for it.


----------



## o3jeff (May 7, 2010)

Wendy's spicy chicken sandwich combo.


----------



## gmcunni (May 10, 2010)

chicken wings (frozen from target) & diet pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (May 10, 2010)

2 slices sausage pizza


----------



## severine (May 10, 2010)

Cut up Campari tomatoes, mini cucumbers, black olives, and crumbled feta with roasted garlic fat-free dressing. Whole wheat mini pita with all natural peanut butter.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 10, 2010)

chicken salad


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2010)

chicken salad and cole slaw mixed up in a big bowl + diet pepsi


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 19, 2010)

Roast beef and swiss on a wheat wrap, Baked Lays, Diet Lipton Iced Tea.

Also sipping some Earl Grey to get my body temp up.  I'm freezing.


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 19, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Also sipping some Earl Grey to get my body temp up.  I'm freezing.



It's chilly here, too, and it's pouring.  It's a yucchy day in general.

I'm probably not having lunch.  ; - )


----------



## Geoff (May 19, 2010)

romaine, mescalin mix, baby spinach, a can of tuna, grape tomatoes, croutons, raz vin salad dressing


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2010)

Chicken Ceasar Salad and an Unsweetend Iced Tea with lemon


----------



## gmcunni (May 26, 2010)

salad from subway  + coke zero

at at the park with my wife


----------



## drjeff (May 26, 2010)

Chicken Parm wrap, side salad and unsweetened iced tea with lemon


----------



## RootDKJ (May 26, 2010)

South Philly Cheese-steak stromboli


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 25, 2011)

Taco Bell


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 25, 2011)

The Sugarloaf reports..........


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2011)

Half a Panera steak & cheese panini and a half portion of mac & cheese. Living it up over here.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Mar 25, 2011)

Low fat mayo Tuna with red pepper on whole wheat..water. getting less fat is so boring.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

Man I just had Sesame Chicken with Lo Mein, 2 crab rangoons, 2 fried dumplings. Then I drank a glass of water which I'm certain just inflated all of it and now I feel completely sick. Although while eating chinese food, you never really do feel full, do you.


----------



## Nick (Mar 25, 2011)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Low fat mayo Tuna with red pepper on whole wheat..water. getting less fat is so boring.



 I'm starting my diet next week


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

Going to be a ham and cheese sandwich on a roll, Chex Mix(Bold) and some gummi bears for dessert.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

My $100 co-op gift card that I won was used up last week. Back to bringing lunch. Today: sweet peppers, 2 slices of Brian's leftover pizza, orange wedges, grapes... and cheese and crackers if I get hungry this afternoon.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Going to be a ham and cheese sandwich on a roll, Chex Mix(Bold) and some gummi bears for dessert.



Just saw I put 3 clementines in my lunch box too.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Just saw I put 3 clementines in my lunch box too.



Working on finishing another crate in a matter of days again?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 28, 2011)

severine said:


> Working on finishing another crate in a matter of days again?



Yes, picked up another crate yesterday at BJ's!


----------



## Nick (Mar 28, 2011)

I downed Chex Mix for lunch today. Trying to keep the calories down after my gorgefest at Sugarloaf.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 28, 2011)

Just back from a nice luncheon of chicken cordon bleu w/cranberry stuffing  and salad  n'veggies  and awesome Lemon Merengue pie  and some  cappacino

Will be doing cereal for dinner now


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Salad(should be hungry again in and hour!) and hand full of clementines.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2011)

chicken wings but i'm still hungry


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Salad(should be hungry again in and hour!) and hand full of clementines.



That's the problem with veggies... you never stop being hungry.

I don't know what I'm having yet today. Maybe a salad, too. Artisan lettuce, yellow/red/orange sweet peppers, craisins, goat cheese, and pecans with a little vinaigrette. That sounds really good...


----------



## ski stef (Mar 29, 2011)

that salad beats me out of my turkey sandwich that i think i forgot to put lettuce on for crunch.....may have to buy a bag of chips to fill it's place. :grin:


----------



## Nick (Mar 29, 2011)

Rice & Chicken although I barely had time to eat. After all the crap I ate on the ride home Sunday from Sugarloaf I'm determined to eat water when I'm hungry at least for the next few days


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 29, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> that salad beats me out of my turkey sandwich that i think i forgot to put lettuce on for crunch.....may have to buy a bag of chips to fill it's place. :grin:



Doesn't everyone have a desk drawer like this at work?







[/IMG]


----------



## ski stef (Mar 29, 2011)

I need to step up my junk drawer, although i see some healthy snacks in there.  Doritos would be just what i need right now.


----------



## severine (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the entire kitchen at my disposal at work.  Well...not when I'm at school. 

BTW, decided to add some anjou pear to the salad, too:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Doesn't everyone have a desk drawer like this at work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, my desk drawers are filled with useless crap that I almost never use.  If I had a snack drawer like that I'd probably empty it in one day.  At least the vending machine requires me to get up from my desk if I want a snack, plus I need to have change...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2011)

Meatball sub


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2011)

cheesy scrambled eggs and a salad


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

Went out for lunch, had a Sam Adams seasonal and steak tips


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

This thread is going on 4 years old, and started by someone who is currently banned. Am I the only one that finds this ironic??


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> This thread is going on 4 years old, and started by someone who is currently banned. Am I the only one that finds this ironic??



That does not sound like a delicious lunch at all :wink:


----------



## campgottagopee (Apr 1, 2011)

Nick said:


> That does not sound like a delicious lunch at all :wink:



Nice, glad you have a sense of humor


----------



## Nick (Apr 1, 2011)

campgottagopee said:


> Nice, glad you have a sense of humor



Give me some more time until I really get in the groove. 8)


----------



## o3jeff (May 5, 2011)




----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


>



that is nasty.


i was going to go to Taco Bell to celebrate Cinco de Mayo but decided to heat up Costco meatballs instead.


----------



## Nick (May 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


>



GTFO

On the flip side, I've been back on the ball with my diet. I worked my way from 178 up to 195 again , blah, so it's all good all the time. Today I have chicken, corn & rice for lunch, and I had a egg on an english muffin for breakfast.


----------



## o3jeff (May 9, 2011)

I actually didn't make that, just saw the picture and thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## gmcunni (May 31, 2011)

leftover steak and chicken.  melted some cheese over it and made a ranch dressing/hot sauce dipping sauce.


----------



## Nick (May 31, 2011)

Literally an apple and some almonds. 

Always extremes, gorging myself on the weekends and then nothing during the week 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoff (May 31, 2011)

turkey, cran, mayo, lettuce, on sliced French bread


----------



## SkiFanE (May 31, 2011)

Salad from work salad bar, heavy one today.


----------



## JerseyJoey (May 31, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> Salad from work salad bar, heavy one today.



Any dressing?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 1, 2011)

I've been going home for lunch lately.  Today I'll be having bbq leftovers from the weekend.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 1, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> Any dressing?



I always get honey mustard.

Today it's Indian day.  With a mango lassi....mmmmm


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 1, 2011)

SkiFanE said:


> I always get honey mustard.
> 
> Today it's Indian day.  With a mango lassi....mmmmm



Ever try the creamy pumpkin dressing?


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 1, 2011)

tried a new place today - thin sliced roast pork, sauted spinach, and sharp provalone on an excellent fresh italian roll, sooooo gooood!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2011)

Salad with some chicken and a yogurt.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 1, 2011)

meatballs


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Forgot food today. Gonna have to go out and grab a sandwhich or something.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> Forgot food today. Gonna have to go out and grab a sandwhich or something.



Perhaps someone will bring you in a nice, healthy, little lunch.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Probably not. It's probably the vending machine for me and a Rice Krispies Treat. Lol. 

Plus I have a DR appointment this afternoon for my blood pressure. Yay!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> Probably not. It's probably the vending machine for me and a Rice Krispies Treat. Lol.
> 
> Plus I have a DR appointment this afternoon for my blood pressure. Yay!



Get some chips with a lot of salt to make sure the pressure is really high!


----------



## ski stef (Jun 15, 2011)

bah i forgot food and will probably skip lunch as i'm going out with co workers for drinks and appetizers after a meeting tonight...i've got some twizzlers to tide me over.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

Salad and a piece of chicken.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 15, 2011)

an expensive and mediocre pizza


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> an expensive and mediocre pizza



You'll never save enough to get the Jeep eating like that!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You'll never save enough to get the Jeep eating like that!



business lunch, didn't cost me anything


----------



## bvibert (Jun 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Salad and a piece of chicken.



I had a grilled chicken salad for lunch...


----------



## Riverskier (Jun 15, 2011)

Turkey and steeze on whole wheat and a peach. Coffee now to get through the afternoon.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 15, 2011)

Shrimp and Lobster in Green Sauce at El Cid in Paramus. Then back to the office to follow this:

URL removed


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I had a grilled chicken salad for lunch...



Did you brown bag it?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Did you brown bag it?



Do people still use brown bags? I usually use a cooler for my lunch.


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

I brought an apple, but work is having a cookout thing. They are brining in Firefly's BBQ. Ribs & chicken. Awesome. Plus a dunk tank!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> I brought an apple, but work is having a cookout thing. They are brining in Firefly's BBQ. Ribs & chicken. Awesome. Plus a dunk tank!



They doing this tomorrow? I'll be up in RI/MA around lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

Today actually, I compeltely forgot about it. Going to head over now, it's in my company's second building.


----------



## ski stef (Jun 16, 2011)

co worker who just had her baby stopped by so we all got sandwiches from a local deli that are deeeelicious!  turkey,cabbage,mayo&oil, banana peppers! :grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

Salad again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2011)

Turkey Bacon sub


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do people still use brown bags? I usually use a cooler for my lunch.



It is a figure of speech that is used to denote when one brings their own lunch, food products, or liquor to an event themselves. When used in regards to lunch, one may infer that the lunch is brought from ones home.

A "home" is where one lives or resides.

I hope that this clears things up.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> Today actually, I compeltely forgot about it. Going to head over now, it's in my company's second building.



You really need to pay attention and stop skipping meals. An active body and minds requires constant nutrition.

I had a lovely turkey club sandwich and sweet potato fries. I really like sweat potato fries.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 16, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> You really need to pay attention and stop skipping meals. An active body and minds requires constant nutrition.
> 
> I had a lovely turkey club sandwich and sweet potato fries. I really like sweat potato fries.



Was it from Katz's deli?


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 16, 2011)

steamed dumplings, spicy shrimp soup and thai noodles with chicken

thai iced tea + diet coke


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2011)

Salad, sliced pinapple


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 21, 2011)

turkey wrap


----------



## Nick (Jun 21, 2011)

Grilled chicken on a wrap with rice and swiss cheese. And a side of baked Chedder ruffles. 

Diet Dr. Pepper.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 21, 2011)

Chef salad


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

Buffalo chicken wrap and fries.  

Although I just remembered that I brought some awesome homemade mac and cheese (with bacon) for lunch, that I forgot all about! :angry:  Guess I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow, or maybe dinner tonight!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Spinach salad with  fresh Black Berries , Strawberries , Blueberries and chunks of warm carmelized  brown sugar with a sweet dressing .

 Roast beef sandwich and a large  Chocolate  chip cookies with melted stuffed chocolate center stuffing . ---- Yep its a Medical Center Board mtg luncheon.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2011)

Tuna, Chex Mix Bold, grapes


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2011)

pizza from a world famous (if you live in CT) place - http://colonygrill.com/


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> pizza from a world famous (if you live in CT) place - http://colonygrill.com/



Never heard of them.  Are they any good?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Buffalo chicken wrap and fries.
> 
> Although I just remembered that I brought some awesome homemade mac and cheese (with bacon) for lunch, that I forgot all about! :angry:  Guess I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow, or maybe dinner tonight!



I remembered to have that mac and cheese today.  Yummy!


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Never heard of them.  Are they any good?



very


thin crust style


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 22, 2011)

scrambled eggs with sauteed onions, spinach, and feta cheese and 2 pieces of wheat toast.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> very
> 
> 
> thin crust style



i miss living 5 minutes away from them when we were in stamford.  the rest of stamford i can do without... colony grill i miss greatly.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

Nick said:


> Grilled chicken on a wrap with rice and swiss cheese. And a side of baked Chedder ruffles.
> 
> Diet Dr. Pepper.



Again today


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> i miss living 5 minutes away from them when we were in stamford.  the rest of stamford i can do without... colony grill i miss greatly.



swing by Fairfield on the way home from work some time.   wifey grabbed it for takeout when she was down there yesterday.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 23, 2011)

i don't know what i'm having for lunch yet but i am hungry


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 23, 2011)

been meaning to try tasty burger in Fenway forever

http://www.tastyburger.com/

I was going to order a single onion, but the six people in line in front of me all ordered doubles burgers, so I figured that was the appropriate thing to do and went for it.  totally unnecessary, thing was HUGE.  A single would be more than enough of a burger at this joint.  super greasy, super good, as are the fries.  Though whatever work I've done at the gym this week just got thrown out the window.  :smash: 

definitely an elevated fast food type joint.  Guys who own it, own a couple of fine dining restaurants in the city


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Turkey and Chedder with L,T,O on wheat toast.


----------



## marcski (Jun 23, 2011)

Greek salad with grilled chicken and some falafal balls with Tahini sauce and pita.  Mmmn, yum!!!  Eating it now.


----------



## Nick (Jun 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> been meaning to try tasty burger in Fenway forever
> 
> http://www.tastyburger.com/
> 
> ...



Jalapeno sounds good. 

There used to an awesome Chilean restaurant in Downtown Crossing .... Chacarero. 

I think they moved, but I used to love their sandwhiches. They put green beans on them, which sounds wierd, but is completely delicious. 



> It begins with homemade bread, that we make fresh daily. The main ingredient is either tender grilled steak or chicken (or both). Then with your main ingredient, we add steamed green beans, which gives it that authentic Chilean touch, Muenster cheese and fresh tomatoes. After that, we add an avocado spread, salt, pepper & our secret hot recipe to complete the sandwich. Of course any ingredient can be omitted, just let us know.



Mmmm I'm craving one right now big time.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> been meaning to try tasty burger in Fenway forever
> 
> http://www.tastyburger.com/
> 
> ...





Nick said:


> Jalapeno sounds good.
> 
> There used to an awesome Chilean restaurant in Downtown Crossing .... Chacarero.
> 
> ...



Dammit, now I'm craving a nice big cheeseburger!  Thanks a lot!  :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2011)

Turkey club and fries.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 27, 2011)

BLT and a pepsi


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 27, 2011)

roast beef and cheese sandwich + diet pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a salad, but forgot a fork :-( The only fork I found here I wouldn't use unless I boiled it for an hour or so and eating it with my hands isn't the best idea since there are co-workers here today


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

Leftover Shrimp Scampi


----------



## drjeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Chicken Caesar Salad and an Iced Tea


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 29, 2011)

Salad, grapes, lemonade


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 29, 2011)

Rb sandwich + diet pepsi (by the pool in the rain)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a salad, but forgot a fork :-( The only fork I found here I wouldn't use unless I boiled it for an hour or so and eating it with my hands isn't the best idea since there are co-workers here today



You probably could have made one out of paper clips and other office supplies...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You probably could have made one out of paper clips and other office supplies...



Now you come up with this idea. If I knew how to use chop sticks I probably could of used a couple of pens!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

You need to get creative in times of need.


----------



## Nick (Jul 1, 2011)

Nothing right now. Will probably run across the street and grab a sandwich!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

Granola bars


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 1, 2011)

I had brunch, should I start a "brunch" thread?


----------



## ski stef (Jul 2, 2011)

stir fried chicken and veg curry with coconut milk and rice. yum.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 3, 2011)

Macaroni and tuna.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 3, 2011)

http://www.milehighonthecheap.com/ Bugerking has chicken sandwich special reduced to 1dollar.4cents for july 4th weekend,yes not healthy but for broke people that's like 70percent off the regular price nation wide


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2011)

Pizza on the company credit card!


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 15, 2011)

Gyro


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2011)

Bacon and Lobster Salad and Feta cheese Panini.   Third lobster meal in a row.  :lol:

Love living near the coast.


----------



## Nick (Aug 1, 2011)

Some sorta turkey / chicken sandwhich. Exact details TBD.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 1, 2011)

Going to be a salad, yogurt and cherries.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 1, 2011)

Pb&j


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 1, 2011)

Leftover pizza and a salad


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 1, 2011)

leftover 1/2 of roast beef sandwich.

Big Y Market is becoming my favorite deli these days.  Foot long sandwich with 1 liter bottle of pepsi product for $4.80  - got 2 lunches out of it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 1, 2011)

French Onion Soup


----------



## Geoff (Aug 1, 2011)

I didn't get to breakfast until 11:15 (eggwhite omelet with mango salsa).   I'm gonna hold out until cocktail hour.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 2, 2011)

Stir fried chicken over white rice.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2011)

Open face turkey sandwich


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 2, 2011)

chicken and roasted peppers panini with some kind of cheese


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 2, 2011)

turkey sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## Nick (Aug 3, 2011)

Today I'm down to just an apple and a banana. And a Mt. Dew.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2011)

Mushroom and swiss burger with fries.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2011)

Steak + cheese sandwich (leftovers)


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Steak + cheese sandwich (leftovers)



You'll never be able to ski 176 Goats with that on your diet....


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You'll never be able to ski 176 Goats with that on your diet....



what? i had a diet pepsi with it :smash:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 4, 2011)

Salad - romaine, tomato, onion, green bean, turkey, feta, balsamic dressing


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 4, 2011)

leftovers - turkey & cheese sandwich


----------



## HD333 (Aug 4, 2011)

Grilled Veggie Burrito, extra hot sauce.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2011)

Slice of pizza and an ice coffee


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2011)

a spinach, mozzeralla and ricotta roll with a bit of marinara on the side - I should be re-tasting it for all 20 miles of my bike clubs Thursday night ride tonight!  :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 9, 2011)

Grilled Chicken salad with ranch dressing delivered via deisel guzzling 18 wheeler to my local megamart

yum


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich and Buggles.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

roast beef panini


----------



## AngryHugo (Aug 9, 2011)

bean and cheese burrito, which means my wife will be having a Dutch oven for dinner


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2011)

I had leftover lobster that I turned into a delicious Lobster roll ! very good lunch today!


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 9, 2011)

Nick said:


> I had leftover lobster that I turned into a delicious Lobster roll ! very good lunch today!



i've never heard of leftover lobster


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've never heard of leftover lobster



It goes great on a Ban Sandwich with a side of Spam.


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i've never heard of leftover lobster



I ate mine twas the wife's 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Aug 9, 2011)

Nick said:


> I ate mine twas the wife's
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk



Errr... Just realized that didn't sound so great lmao

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## billski (Aug 9, 2011)

Our dog eats socks.  The smellier the better.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 10, 2011)

anyone going Primal? Been reading "The Primal Blueprint" by Mark Sisson.....alot makes sense, dont know if i agree with everything but overall good...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 12, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> anyone going Primal? Been reading "The Primal Blueprint" by Mark Sisson.....alot makes sense, dont know if i agree with everything but overall good...



How do you "reprogram genes?"


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 12, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> anyone going Primal? Been reading "The Primal Blueprint" by Mark Sisson.....alot makes sense, dont know if i agree with everything but overall good...



Had never heard of it, but a quick google suggests it might be something I'd enjoy reading.

In terms of diet, I'm trying to follow a lot of what appears to be the basic guidelines in the book.  Fewer carbs, less sugar, more proteins and healthy fats, several smaller meals a day instead of 3 large meals.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 14, 2011)

Fallafal on a pita with hummus, tomato, cucumber, provolone and arugala


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 14, 2011)

The rest of my sushi that I did not finish last night.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 14, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> The rest of my sushi that I did not finish last night.



leftover lobster and leftover sushi on the same page?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2011)

Grilled Chicken and Shitake Mushroom panini


----------



## Black Phantom (Aug 27, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Grilled Chicken and Shitake Mushroom panini



What are you going to wash it down with?


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2011)

fried up some shrimp with butter and garlic


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 30, 2011)

a double-stack baconator from wendy's...it was everything i hoped it could be and more


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2011)

steamed broccoli with chicken and shrimp


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2011)

Grilled chicken and rice 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Aug 31, 2011)

Leftover pasta with chicken and bacon.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 31, 2011)

swordfish and caprese salad (tomato & mozzarella w/balsamic & basil)


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 31, 2011)

Sushi and sashimi lunch combo.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2011)

Pig Head Tacos


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Pig Head Tacos



Did you get the snout?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2011)

didn't eat the snout, most of the meat is under the chin, the cheeks and on the top of the head. Skin is like candy as well.

Also had smoked duck tongue tacos......

hell of a meal. Tico in Boston was the place


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2011)

Five Guys burgers


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 7, 2011)

Salad with no salad dressing since I forgot it.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 7, 2011)

Sushi/sashimi lunc combo. Again.

Tico in Boston sounds awesome.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 7, 2011)

Peanut Butter-Jelly!!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 12, 2011)

Roast beef sandwich and cheddar and broccoli soup.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 12, 2011)

Carnitas Burrito


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Minestrone soup


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

Chix parm sandwhich


----------



## C-Rex (Nov 21, 2011)

Skittles


----------



## Geoff (Nov 21, 2011)

Leftover grocery store BBQ chicken meat in Syrian pockets with cranberry sauce and a little mayo.


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2011)

Turkey


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nothing! cant even think of food after yesterday! Gotta purge so I can ski this weekend


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 2, 2011)

Minestrone soup, apple, Pop Tarts and a vitamin water


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2011)

Chinese food


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Chinese food



Buffet?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Buffet?



no, sit down.. went out with wife on a few errands during lunch.  updating TJMAxx thread in a moment.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Garden vegetable soup with barley


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

chicken wings


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2012)

Great cheese steak


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2012)

Subways classic ititialian sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

Minestone soup
Pop tart(cookies and cream)
clementines
Vitamin water


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 13, 2012)

2 slices and a coke...this weather change triggered some migrane feelings...


----------



## ski stef (Jan 13, 2012)

Soup mostly broth and dayquil. Weather for me triggered a cold. Ugh


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2012)

BBQ. Love Q BBQ Fridays!


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 13, 2012)

Antipasto w/ oil and vinegar dressing and some Garlic Bread!


----------



## nikkiski (Jan 17, 2012)

PBJ all the way!


----------



## FishingEd (Jan 17, 2012)

turkey chili and a diet ginger ale
watching the calories trying to shed some lbs for when the big snows come!


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Turkey, lettuce, tomato, and mayo.  Good, but not great.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

Creamy potato soup, Vitamin Water, rice crispy treats


----------



## severine (Jan 17, 2012)

Leftover pork lo mein, leftover chicken fingers, fortune cookie, water.


----------



## Nick (Jan 18, 2012)

Chili,  and an apple


----------



## Kara G (Jan 18, 2012)

Thai Szechaun Chicken Lean Cuisine and a Diet Pepsi Lime


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2012)

Really good meatball hero


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2012)

At Subway pastrami sandwich


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 19, 2012)

ham & cheeze on rye...greek yogurt with granola


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

chicken cutlet sandwich and chick noodle soup.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

Vegetable soup


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Vegetable soup



you near that fire reported in the news @ soutthington?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> you near that fire reported in the news @ soutthington?



I'm at work in Manchester now, but that is on the other side of town from me, I'm on the Plainville line.


----------



## mriceyman (Jan 19, 2012)

Cheesesteak... lunch of champions


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 19, 2012)

Pizza because today has been miserable


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 20, 2012)

Cheese steak


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 20, 2012)

Greek Salad


----------



## tomcat (Jan 20, 2012)

Soft foods today and next week as I recover from wisdom teeth removal.  OOh with a nice salt water rinse for dessert.


----------



## thoran1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

I went for a 15 mile run today, so when I got back I refueled with a couple scrambled eggs, and avocado, and two pieces of wheat toast.  Is it the most flavorful meal ever???? No - but pretty much everything tastes great after a double digit run and it was a nice way to get some quick protein.


----------



## Nick (Jan 23, 2012)

A piece of chicken and a banana. After a weekend of overdoing it, back on the diet. I was doing so well after the new years for about 3 weeks :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 23, 2012)

Nick said:


> A piece of chicken and a banana. After a weekend of overdoing it, back on the diet. I was doing so well after the new years for about 3 weeks :lol:



Fried chicken?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 23, 2012)

forgot to eat lunch today....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2012)

Very good cheeseburger


----------



## Kristina P (Jan 24, 2012)

Smart Ones Sweet and Sour Chicken
Cherry Coke Zero
Fiber 1 90 Calorie Brownie

can ya tell I'm trying to drop a few lbs?! :wink:


----------



## billski (Jan 24, 2012)

Chicken lips.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

Meatball and cheese grinder


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2012)

sandwich but i'm still hungry


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 25, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> sandwich but i'm still hungry



Have another


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Have another



i used the last roast beef and cheese on the first one.   not much in the way of leftovers in the fridge, i guess i could steal my daughter's fried rice from last night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2012)

Subway pastrami sandwich


----------



## AngryHugo (Jan 25, 2012)

a cup of coffee and a large bag of popcorn.  separate, they're great.  together, not so good.


----------



## Jeffs LexToy (Jan 26, 2012)

D'Angelos # 9 and a Diet Coke!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeffs LexToy said:


> D'Angelos # 9 and a Diet Coke!



You eating lunch this early or was that yesterdays?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2012)

Italian vegetable soup
clementines
Vitamin water


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich in a Subway restaurant


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 2, 2012)

fish tacos.

Scotty, I hope you have a Subway punchcard.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 2, 2012)

Free superbowl lunch at work... various pizza and wings!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 2, 2012)

irish flu had me craving for a meatball parm....yuummmmmy


----------



## ski stef (Feb 2, 2012)

Chicken noodles soup...booooring


----------



## marcski (Feb 2, 2012)

Just finished some sushi. Yum!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 2, 2012)

Tuna sandwich


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> fish tacos.
> 
> Scotty, I hope you have a Subway punchcard.


O should get that card, peanut butter sandwich i brought their and i bought a soda from them


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2012)

:lol: 

I think I have some crackers or something for today. whatever i can find in the house basically.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> :lol:
> 
> I think I have some crackers or something for today. whatever i can find in the house basically.



I wish I worked from home, I'd have a feast everyday for lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I wish I worked from home, I'd have a feast everyday for lunch.


Ya you can make so many great lunches from your own hands and spend so little,  it costs to much for lunch out in nyc and peanut butter sandwich is better then any Subway sandwich


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 3, 2012)

Roast beef, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Ya you can make so many great lunches from your own hands and spend so little,  it costs to much for lunch out in nyc and peanut butter sandwich is better then any Subway sandwich



I usually bring lunch everyday, but get sick of soup and sandwiches.


----------



## soposkier (Feb 3, 2012)

"Buffalo" Chicken Sandwich.  I put buffalo in parentheses because it is the sliced buffalo chicken from the deli and I must say I taste zero buffalo flavor or any spice for that matter.  Very disappointing, will not be making that purchase again.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 3, 2012)

2 hardboiled eggs
ham and swiss on muligrain flatbread
greek yogurt/granola
water


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

Really good cheese steak


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe i try the new buyer joint at mt snow today,  i wonder if anyone on here as had a review of it?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2012)

Chicken breast and cheese on toast, doughnut for dessert.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 5, 2012)

Pastrami sandwich combo from awesome deli at Mt Snow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheese burger with bacon, yummy.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 6, 2012)

Vegetable soup and some for dessertfresh pineapple, clementines for snack.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 6, 2012)

a Cuban and a couple dill spears.


----------



## mhoran1982 (Feb 7, 2012)

Chicken Fettucine Lean Cuisine, Oatmeal Raisin Granola Bar, Diet Orange Soda


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2012)

Turkey sandwich and diet coke.


----------



## cold waters (Feb 7, 2012)

FishingEd said:


> turkey chili and a diet ginger ale
> watching the calories trying to shed some lbs for when the big snows come!



now thats funny.... figured you to be more of a serious Growler of Ale and venison kind of guy


----------



## Nick (Feb 7, 2012)

French fries from Five Guys and a fajita (leftover from dinner yesterday). 

Today = not a good day on eating healthy kick.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> French fries from Five Guys and a fajita (leftover from dinner yesterday).
> 
> Today = not a good day on eating healthy kick.



Your allowed to cheat on diet once in a while.  What you think of their burgers?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 8, 2012)

Chicken sandwich on wheat bread from Peace and Love.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Vegetable soup and some for dessertfresh pineapple, clementines for snack.



That again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

Pastrami sandwich on whole wheat roll from Subway.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

Tuna sandwich, pop tarts


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2012)

Cheese burger with bacon,bbq sauce, and cheddar cheese, and diet coke.


----------



## marcski (Feb 10, 2012)

Ham and swiss on focacia with a couple of Sam's.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

Minestone soup, crackers and 2 clementines and washed it down with a Vitamin Water.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Chicken bacon ranch sandwich, and some mixed fruit.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

leftover chinese from last night, which was chicken&broccoli


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Chicken bacon ranch sandwich, and some mixed fruit.


Sounds good


gmcunni said:


> leftover chinese from last night, which was chicken&broccoli



I was never a fan of leftover Chinese food, not as good reheated the second day.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds good



It was.  Not so good for losing weight though... :roll:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I was never a fan of leftover Chinese food, not as good reheated the second day.



i disagree.  some foods are actually better the next day (chicken parm for example).  chinese, for me, is good next day as long as rice isn't involved. rice tends to get dried out quickly in the fridge.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i disagree.  some foods are actually better the next day (chicken parm for example).  chinese, for me, is good next day as long as rice isn't involved. rice tends to get dried out quickly in the fridge.



Don't you get rice with all your chinese food? I usually get a combo platter that comes with rice so maybe thats why I don't enjoy it the second time.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

Our local place gives us rice in a separate container when we get chicken and broccoli (which is almost every time).


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Our local place gives us rice in a separate container when we get chicken and broccoli (which is almost every time).



I actually like going to the chinese buffet that we have in town, great variety and they also have a softserve ice cream machine for dessert and they let you use it yourself so you can see how high you can dispense the ice cream into your bowl/cup


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Our local place gives us rice in a separate container when we get chicken and broccoli (which is almost every time).



same here, just seems like the rice dries out very quickly, even in a separate container.  but nuking it with the sauce from the chick & brocc usually does the trick.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> same here, just seems like the rice dries out very quickly, even in a separate container.  but nuking it with the sauce from the chick & brocc usually does the trick.



I'm not a big rice fan anyway.  I usually just put a little in to soak up some of the sauce.  Most times I don't have leftovers, so it's really a moot point for me anyway.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I actually like going to the chinese buffet that we have in town, great variety and they also have a softserve ice cream machine for dessert and they let you use it yourself so you can see how high you can dispense the ice cream into your bowl/cup



We have a few of those in town too, I haven't been in a while though.  I recently visited one by work for lunch though.  It was pretty good.  Buffets are dangerous for me though.  By the time I got to the ice cream I was pretty full... But I still had some!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 11, 2012)

home made soft taco with...  beef, goya sasoned rice, wife's homemade salsa and jack cheese. yum!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

$5 footlong and coke zero


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> $5 footlong and coke zero



What kind? Spicy italian?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

Left over chicken parm from last nights dinner.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What kind? Spicy italian?



Cold cut combo


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Cold cut combo



Pic?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Pic?



Too late


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i disagree.  some foods are actually better the next day (chicken parm for example).  chinese, for me, is good next day as long as rice isn't involved. rice tends to get dried out quickly in the fridge.



Pork Lo Mein is awesome as a leftover. I buy the bigger one so I'll have a couple lunches out of it after we have dinner with the kids.

Lunch today: tortilla chips and Newman's Own medium salsa con queso.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

severine said:


> Pork Lo Mein is awesome as a leftover. I buy the bigger one so I'll have a couple lunches out of it after we have dinner with the kids.
> 
> Lunch today: tortilla chips and Newman's Own medium salsa con queso.



Do you have a Shop Rite near you? They have a queso made by Spikes, stuff is awesome and cost about a $1 a jar!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> Too late



Too bad you don't support the local mountain and buy lunch at it.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 11, 2012)

I bought my pass in the parking lot from a stranger.


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you have a Shop Rite near you? They have a queso made by Spikes, stuff is awesome and cost about a $1 a jar!



Price Rite. I should have made my own dip. Probably would have tasted better...


----------



## Nick (Feb 11, 2012)

chicken Salad on a panini press with Swiss cheese, pesto and walnuts


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 11, 2012)

severine said:


> Price Rite. I should have made my own dip. Probably would have tasted better...



No, Shop Rite http://www.shoprite.com/

Spikes
http://www.spikessalsa.com/products#4
Shop Rite always has it cheap.


----------



## hammer (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No, Shop Rite http://www.shoprite.com/
> 
> Spikes
> http://www.spikessalsa.com/products#4
> Shop Rite always has it cheap.


If Shop Rite opened up stores in Mass. and NH they would be able to give the locals a run for their money...JHMO.

Usual Saturday lunch...left over pizza from Friday night. The DW picked it up from this place in Bedford MA:

http://www.flatbreadcompany.com

Good pizza.


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No, Shop Rite http://www.shoprite.com/
> 
> Spikes
> http://www.spikessalsa.com/products#4
> Shop Rite always has it cheap.



Price Rite is like Shop Rite's tag sale. There's a chance they have it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2012)

Natural peanut butter on good Aronald fiber bread i love peanuts buttter!"'!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2012)

left over Pot Roast, potatoes, carrots and parsnip


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

leftover chicken and rice


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2012)

Chicken sandwich on whole wheat bread with mozzarella cheese and thousand island dressing from Peace and Love.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuna sandwich from home


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

Turkey wrap from the cafeteria at work.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Turkey wrap from the cafeteria at work.



Do you get an employee discount?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you get an employee discount?



No


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 13, 2012)

Tuna on whole wheat with salt and vinegar chips on the sandwich. Old childhood touch.


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2012)

The Love Bird special at Plan B Burger Bar today: smoked gouda, bacon, strawberry jalapeno jam, & chives cream cheese on a burger with a toasted bun. And Parmesan fries. Gotta have the Parmesan fries.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

Turkey bacon melt with mixed fruit


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Tuna sandwich, Chex mix, Vitamin water


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2012)

Left over Dutch Oven pulled pork and leftover sides from dinners a few days ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2012)

Roast Beef Sandwich.  Onion roll, onion, tomato, arugula, cheddar, horseraddish mayo


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 14, 2012)

No lunch, had a big breakfast. Probly an early dinner as well.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> No lunch, had a big breakfast. Probly an early dinner as well.



Saw that on Facebook. Should post what in the breakfast thread.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2012)

Carnitas Burrito.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheese burger and fries from good cheap deli, cheap for NYC that is.


----------



## severine (Feb 14, 2012)

Goat cheese salad with grilled chicken


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2012)

Subway 12 inch turkey on whole wheat bread, all 12 inches are$ 5 this month.


----------



## Glenno (Feb 15, 2012)

Lean Cuisine Butternut Squash Ravioli, Diet Root Beer, Jello.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 16, 2012)

Tuna fish and crackers, pineapple and a few clementines.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 16, 2012)

steamed chicken, brocolli, white rice...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2012)

Pastrami sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

These sound pretty good http://gizmodo.com/5885792/taco-bell-has-an-85-million-taco-shell-reserve-prepared-for-doritos-onslaught


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2012)

Chicken Ixtapa sandwich from Peace and Love.


----------



## severine (Feb 17, 2012)

Pork lo mein and pork fried rice


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 17, 2012)

severine said:


> Pork lo mein and pork fried rice



That's what I had for dinner tonight.


----------



## severine (Feb 18, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That's what I had for dinner tonight.



Leftovers will probably be my lunch again today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheese burger


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 20, 2012)

Had a Lobster Roll at Brown's in Seabrook, NH.  We went to Markey's across the street about a month ago.  These are your typically seacoast fish fry counter service restaurants.  

Markey's definitely has the better lobster roll of the two.  Better flavor and far larger portion for the same price.  Brown's is BYOB though, which is nice.....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2012)

Turkey sandwich with cheese, lettuce, tomato and mayo.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2012)

Salad with some chicken breast and thousand island dressing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2012)

Boar's Head hot turkey on whole wheat bread and light mayo.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2012)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2012)

French Onion Soup


----------



## hammer (Feb 23, 2012)

Scraps from lunches brought in for customer meetings...Bertucci's pizza and Panera Bread sandwiches.  Should have a light dinner tonight.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

Pastrami sandwich


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

Left over pasta


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Left over pasta



They sell yesterday's food as leftovers in the cafeteria at your work?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2012)

Butter roll.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> They sell yesterday's food as leftovers in the cafeteria at your work?



No


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2012)

Leftover pizza


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2012)

Today I ate Mount Snow Grand Summit Hotel Deli and I had really really good roasted beef sandwich with chips(same prices as lodge cafe much better quality.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

Salad and chicken, pineapple. Have Pop tarts for snack later.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 28, 2012)

Brought a pastrami and swiss sandwich on a big sub roll, with nachos and h2o.  Oh, and then bought a flourless choc cake slice at the cafe...ate half, saving rest for later.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Brought a pastrami and swiss sandwich on a big sub roll, with nachos and h2o.  Oh, and then bought a flourless choc cake slice at the cafe...ate half, saving rest for later.



How can you only eat half a piece of cake? I can see eating only half of lunch or dinner, but put any desserts in front of me and I'll keep eating until it's gone.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> How can you only eat half a piece of cake? I can see eating only half of lunch or dinner, but put any desserts in front of me and I'll keep eating until it's gone.



I'm not a huge chocolate lover, so it wasn't too hard.  Flourless cake is so filling, especially after a big sub, so I couldn't fit anymore.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2012)

Caesar salad with left over steak from last night


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 28, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Brought a pastrami and swiss sandwich on a big sub roll, with nachos and h2o.  Oh, and then bought a flourless choc cake slice at the cafe...ate half, saving rest for later.



Okay..finishing up the cake now...a little crunchier than before, but that makes it better.  Also has some sliced almonds on top.....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## KTammaro (Feb 29, 2012)

*Free food tastes better*

Usually lunch is any free food leftover from client meetings or the delivery order the night before... no complaints!


----------



## Mitchdog8 (Feb 29, 2012)

*5$ Footlong*

Five Dollar Footlong!

Thanks,


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 29, 2012)

Subway classic italian sandwich.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2012)

Leftover pasta


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Salad, 2 hard boiled eggs, homemade oatmeal craisin cookies.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Salad, 2 hard boiled eggs, homemade oatmeal craisin cookies.



Did you make the cookies yourself?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Did you make the cookies yourself?



No. I had some homemade banana bread too, that finished that off for breakfast yesterday.

Are you any good at baking cookies?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> No. I had some homemade banana bread too, that finished that off for breakfast yesterday.
> 
> Are you any good at baking cookies?



So, you're eating cookies made in someone else's home?  Does that mean that they're not really homemade anymore?  Or did someone come to your home to make them?

What about the bread, did you make that yourself?  Was it made in your home?

I'm good at eating cookies.  I can make them, but I prefer to leave that to someone else.  Are you good at baking cookies?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> So, you're eating cookies made in someone else's home?  Does that mean that they're not really homemade anymore?  Or did someone come to your home to make them?
> 
> What about the bread, did you make that yourself?  Was it made in your home?
> 
> I'm good at eating cookies.  I can make them, but I prefer to leave that to someone else.  Are you good at baking cookies?



They(the cookies and bread) were not made in my home and also not by me. They were made in someone elses home, that is actually a condo, so now I am unsure what to call them.

I have made cookies in the past(at my home), but enjoy eating cookies and breads that someone else has made, they always seem to taste better.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> They(the cookies and bread) were not made in my home and also not by me. They were made in someone elses home, that is actually a condo, so now I am unsure what to call them.
> 
> I have made cookies in the past(at my home), but enjoy eating cookies and breads that someone else has made, they always seem to taste better.



Maybe you need to practice more, then your cookies will taste just as good as somoneelsescondomade cookies.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> somoneelsescondomade cookies.



That really doesn't sound too appetizing. I guess I will have to force her to buy a house so her cookies will sound more appealing.

Speaking of houses, will you be checking some out this weekend?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That really doesn't sound too appetizing. I guess I will have to force her to buy a house so her cookies will sound more appealing.
> 
> Speaking of houses, will you be checking some out this weekend?



Two after work tonight.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 2, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Two after work tonight.



Make sure to take pics


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2012)

chicken soup

made in my home, not someone else's


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure to take pics



That's not my job


----------



## bvibert (Mar 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> chicken soup
> 
> made in my home, not someone else's



that sounds much better than somerandompersonthato3jeffknowscondomade soup.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2012)

BK ititialian  chicken sandwich buy 1get one free, in Dunkin D drinking coffee wonderful bike weather but it's still March, I think next winter will be epic.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2012)

Egg and cheese on roll with bacon.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Maybe you need to practice more, then your cookies will taste just as good as somoneelsescondomade cookies.



I'll be getting some more someoneelsescondomade banana bread tonight.


----------



## RobynV (Mar 6, 2012)

Healthy Choices Parmesan and Mushroom Risotto, Diet Cherry Pepsi, and some Pop Chips!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2012)

Subways turkey 5$, if going to Slc soon, i need cheap lunch.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2012)

Salad, yogurt and a banana


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know, but I ate too much...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2012)

Chicken sandwich and coffee


----------



## marcski (Mar 7, 2012)

Prosciutto and Fresh Mozzarella Panini with basil and olive oil.  I also sucked down a Bear Republic Racer X while I was waiting, but Shhhh...don't tell anyone. .


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

Golumpki, potatoes, chicken


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 9, 2012)

Ham, turkey, swiss, on 100 cal flat bread
3 hardboiled eggs (eat thruout day)
greek yogurt / nature valley granola bar to crumble up and and sprinkle in
water in new britta personal water bottle...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

Turkey panini with bacon, tomato, mozzarella, and pesto mayo.  Some mixed fruit on the side.

Somehow I managed to bite my lip several times in the process of eating it.. :-?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Turkey panini with bacon, tomato, mozzarella, and pesto mayo.  Some mixed fruit on the side.
> 
> Somehow I managed to bite my lip several times in the process of eating it.. :-?



Did you brown bag it?

I always bite by cheek on one side which sucks cause once I bite it, I seem to keep biting it before it can heal.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you brown bag it?



No


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> No



Do you have a Panera nearby that you got it at?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Do you have a Panera nearby that you got it at?



Nope


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Nope



The cafeteria at your work?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> The cafeteria at your work?



Bingo


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Bingo



Sounds like a nice cafeteria they have.

No dessert?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like a nice cafeteria they have.
> 
> No dessert?



Trying to drop a few pounds.  There's usually a few different kinds of cake available though.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2012)

cheese pizza


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Trying to drop a few pounds.  There's usually a few different kinds of cake available though.



Good luck on dropping a few pounds. Will you be biking this year?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2012)

Ham and Salami sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Ham and Salami sandwich



You eat plain stuff too like us?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 9, 2012)

Having blue Gatorade as well.  That's a bit on the exotic side


----------



## bvibert (Mar 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Good luck on dropping a few pounds. Will you be biking this year?



I hope to.  That will depend largely on how much money I have left over after buying a house, and how much work it needs.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 9, 2012)

Better get what bike parts you need and a phone before you buy the house or else you'll never get yourself stuff!


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2012)

Leftover kung pao chicken over white rice and some pork lo mein.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Better get what bike parts you need and a phone before you buy the house or else you'll never get yourself stuff!



Yeah, you got that right!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2012)

Baked potato and Gatorade today.


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Baked potato and Gatorade today.



Jealous!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2012)

severine said:


> Jealous!



It was fresh, but they were pretty skimpy on the toppings this time...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 10, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Baked potato and Gatorade today.



What toppings?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 10, 2012)

Pasta, chicken and spinach in a white sauce.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What toppings?



Are you stalking Brian?


----------



## severine (Mar 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you stalking Brian?



He's Brian's biggest fan.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you stalking Brian?



This is the lunch thread, what did you have?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Are you stalking Brian?



He is a bit stalker like, isn't he?

Jeff, the potato had cheese, bacon, and chives on it, with sour cream on the side.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2012)

i had a roast beef sandwich and a diet pepsi


----------



## Nick (Mar 10, 2012)

Turkey on wheat


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2012)

2 hours late but a cheap cheese burger.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 14, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2012)

A salad and a pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2012)

Ham and cheese sandwich, pineapple


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

Carnitas Burrito


----------



## bvibert (Mar 14, 2012)

Leftover pasta


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Carnitas Burrito



Boloco?  Anna's?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Boloco?  Anna's?



Chipoltle


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Chipoltle


I'm jealous...

BTW I just saw this calorie calculator for Chipotle...don't like the result but I like how they put the totals on a "nutrition facts" label:

http://www.chipotlefan.com/index.php?id=nutrition_calculator


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> I'm jealous...
> 
> BTW I just saw this calorie calculator for Chipotle...don't like the result but I like how they put the totals on a "nutrition facts" label:
> 
> http://www.chipotlefan.com/index.php?id=nutrition_calculator



That is a pretty good calculator, the stuff adds up quick on it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 14, 2012)

hammer said:


> I'm jealous...
> 
> BTW I just saw this calorie calculator for Chipotle...don't like the result but I like how they put the totals on a "nutrition facts" label:
> 
> http://www.chipotlefan.com/index.php?id=nutrition_calculator



960 calories! Looks like salad for dinner ...


----------



## hammer (Mar 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> 960 calories! Looks like salad for dinner ...


Not sure about you but I'm usually stuffed after having a Chipotle burrito...and it takes a lot to make me feel stuffed...


----------



## stek (Mar 14, 2012)

Fat ass burger at Plan B!:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich from my fridge at work.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 15, 2012)

Probably gonna stop for some BK on the way to Sundown in a little while..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Probably gonna stop for some BK on the way to Sundown in a little while..



That'll sit well skiing bumps!


----------



## hammer (Mar 15, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Probably gonna stop for some BK on the way to Sundown in a little while..





o3jeff said:


> That'll sit well skiing bumps!



Mmm...hope they still aren't serving the pink slime in their burgers...


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> That'll sit well skiing bumps!



I was a little concerned about that, but did it anyway.  No problems!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 16, 2012)

hammer said:


> Mmm...hope they still aren't serving the pink slime in their burgers...



Couldn't tell you, but it was pretty good.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2012)

Cheese steak and spicy fries.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 17, 2012)

Reubens

Today was 15 pounds of corned beef, swiss cheese, sauerkraut, two loaves of rye bread, and thousand island dressing made from ketchup, mayo, and sweet relish.   I boiled the corned beef for 3 hours on Thursday with cinnamon stick, whole allspice, whole brown mustard seed, whole black pepper, cloves, and bay leaves.   I put 6+ pounds on the grill at 11:30 this morning on low heat and went skiing for an hour swinging back to the car once to flip it.   I sliced the heated corned beef, put the slices back on the grill with swiss cheese to fully melt it, and toasted the rye on the grill.   After that was killed, I tossed more corned beef on the grill and made another batch.

The rye bread was the limiting factor.   I made 18 sandwiches before I ran out of bread.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2012)

O





Geoff said:


> Reubens
> 
> Today was 15 pounds of corned beef, swiss cheese, sauerkraut, two loaves of rye bread, and thousand island dressing made from ketchup, mayo, and sweet relish.   I boiled the corned beef for 3 hours on Thursday with cinnamon stick, whole allspice, whole brown mustard seed, whole black pepper, cloves, and bay leaves.   I put 6+ pounds on the grill at 11:30 this morning on low heat and went skiing for an hour swinging back to the car once to flip it.   I sliced the heated corned beef, put the slices back on the grill with swiss cheese to fully melt it, and toasted the rye on the grill.   After that was killed, I tossed more corned beef on the grill and made another batch.
> 
> The rye bread was the limiting factor.   I made 18 sandwiches before I ran out of bread.



Sounds great lunch,  that is awesome idea for spring skiing's lunch special.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2012)

Chicken Ixtapa sandwich on whole wheat bread.


----------



## Geoff (Mar 19, 2012)

Romaine heart, baby spinach, grape tomato, blue cheese, croutons, vinaigrette


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

an orange, an apple and some white rice


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2012)

Salad with some chicken and mushrooms in it, thousand island dressing.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> an orange, an apple and some white rice



You dieting or just no food in the house?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You dieting or just no food in the house?



the switch from diet coke to coke zero didn't have the results i'd hoped for so trying more drastic measures.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> the switch from diet coke to coke zero didn't have the results i'd hoped for so trying more drastic measures.



Eliminate all soda!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Eliminate all soda!



whoa, let's not get crazy here.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Eliminate all soda!





gmcunni said:


> whoa, let's not get crazy here.



I'm starting an all soda diet.  No solid food, just all soda, all the time.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 19, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I'm starting an all soda diet.  No solid food, just all soda, all the time.



*buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp*


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2012)

Panini with Ham, Brie, Fried Onions and Honey.  Regular Pepsi

no diet here


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 20, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich on whole wheat and diet soda.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2012)

a bag of lettuce with some low fat Italian dressing thrown on + water

this sucks.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> a bag of lettuce with some low fat Italian dressing thrown on + water
> 
> this sucks.



Sounds like my lunch, but I put chicken and mushrooms in it.

You should buy good mountain bike and go riding if you want to loose weight!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like my lunch, but I put chicken and mushrooms in it.
> 
> You should buy good mountain bike and go riding if you want to loose weight!



i have a good mountain bike  . . . .


----------



## bvibert (Mar 20, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i have a good mountain bike  . . . .



Then you should use it...


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 21, 2012)

SUBWAY pastrami sandwich.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i have a good mountain bike  . . . .



Powhunter is doing a ride this afternoon at Hubbard Park, you should go.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2012)

Butter roll.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2012)

Caesar Salad with Chicken with a MTB ride for desert!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 22, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Caesar Salad with Chicken with a MTB ride for desert!



Jealous!  Where you headed?

I had a buffalo chicken wrap with fruit salad, which I thought was pretty awesome until I read the above... :smash:


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 22, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Jealous!  Where you headed?




Nass


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2012)

chicken breast and cole slaw


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 22, 2012)

grilled chix, black beans, peppers


----------



## marcski (Mar 22, 2012)

Turkey, Brie, fresh greens, sun-dried tomato, avocado on a whole grain roll with dijon mustard.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> *buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurp*



Pickles have zero calories.  And a wee bit of salt.  Helped me through my diet.  :roll:

Do what my mutt does - just eat tissues.  Fills you right up 

1466 messages on this thead.  Must be a world record.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2012)

Hit dogs


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2012)

Hot dogs


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 22, 2012)

NECN voted the burger at the Lee Circle Grocery the best in New England.  Tried it today and must say, it was really good.  Fries weren't bad either.

Hopefully I burn some of that off playing tennis this evening.


----------



## PACOUGH (Mar 28, 2012)

candy


----------



## Spree26 (Mar 29, 2012)

Popcorn?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2012)

Spree26 said:


> Popcorn?



movies


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 3, 2012)

Dirty Steak tacos from a taco place that delivers. Thought I'd go for something other than the usual flour tortillas and went with corn.

Total.
Taco.
Failure.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2012)

don't know what i'm having but i'm hungry


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2012)

Subway pastrami sandwich with diet chips.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2012)

Salad


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2012)

Roast Beef Sandwich, French Onion Sun Chips, purple gatorade


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2012)

The other GSS thread that just can't die. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2012)

andyzee said:


> The other GSS thread that just can't die. :lol:



Cuz it ain't about gss


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2012)

grilled cheese sandwich

(mexican style)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2012)

Nick said:


> Cuz it ain't about gss



Hey! Happy anniversary! :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 6, 2012)

Unleavened bread bitter herbs and chickens,  happy Passover and good Friday to every 1.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 6, 2012)

home made sandwich I didn't get to yesterday....yuck wilted lettuce but some doritos really cheered it up.


----------



## severine (Apr 6, 2012)

View attachment 5077

Johnny Appleseed burger, sweet potato fries, maple wheat beer at Backstage. IIRC, the Johnny Appleseed has apple butter, fresh spinach, and Gouda on it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2012)

Chicken Ixtapa sandwich and small coffee.


----------



## Nick (Apr 9, 2012)

Chicken salad sandwiches (x3)


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2012)

Had a steak bomb and fries

shoulda had a salad considering I gorged myself yesterday, but the grease was calling


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

Salad


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Salad



now I'm having guilt for dessert :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 9, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> now I'm having guilt for dessert :lol:



I'm having fresh pineapple.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 9, 2012)

Zeus and I are sharing a leftover ham sandwich with some cold homemade Mac and cheese on the side. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2012)

Subways pastrami sandwich on whole wheat bread,


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Salad





o3jeff said:


> I'm having fresh pineapple.



Same


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2012)

had breakfast for lunch.  left over easter ham, piece of toast, 2 eggs sunnyside


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

had leftover easter ham sandwich


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2012)

Cheese steak, spicy fries and diet soda


----------



## Nick (Apr 11, 2012)

Salad with steak / chicken, honey mustard dressing and walnuts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

Papa Gino's


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2012)

chicken and rice with red beans and a salad at a cuban place in mid-town manhatten.

http://www.havanacentral.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

NYC pizza


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

a bubba - roast beef with onions and Russian dressing on a Portuguese roll. side of cole slaw and pickles.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Apr 12, 2012)

Left over easter grilled lamb on round roll /lettuce/tomato garlic mayo.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 12, 2012)

Salad, pineapple and now pop tarts for a snack.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2012)

Pastrami sub


----------



## ski stef (Apr 12, 2012)

grilled chicken salad


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

Fried shrimp


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

leftover chicken and rice


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2012)

chicken sandwich and small coffee


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2012)

I had a bagel, with turkey, swiss and bacon, musterd / mayo and some baked lays.


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 16, 2012)

Good ol pb&j 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 16, 2012)

Another salad.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Another salad.



your smart eating those salads


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

peanut butter sandwich from my fridge


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2012)

Leftover fajitas.


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> your smart eating those salads



+1, borderline genius


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> your smart eating those salads





Nick said:


> +1, borderline genius



Had another one today and a yogurt for dessert.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 18, 2012)

Fried chicken


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 18, 2012)

Roast Beef Sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyone want to guess what I had?


----------



## marcski (Apr 18, 2012)

Mediterranean Salad:  Romaine, chick peas, tomato, carrot, red onion, feta, grilled chicken.  And, had a half pint of some strong (9.7%) IPA, that wasn't the best, but on an empty stomach, was a perfect way to start the afternoon!


----------



## bigbog (Apr 19, 2012)

Bagette and Pino Grigio.....and visualizing, ahh daydreaming about Rocky Mtn. deep pow.  It has been BEeeeautiful up here the last 4-5 days...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone want to guess what I had?



salad


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2012)

peanut butter sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2012)

Scotty said:


> salad



Yep, and just finished another one.


----------



## ski stef (Apr 19, 2012)

Mixed green salad with leftover london broil and some homemade salad dressing!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 20, 2012)

Cheese buger


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 20, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2012)

Italian sub


----------



## marcski (Apr 20, 2012)

Turkey, ham, swiss, fresh greens, honey mustard on a baguette.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2012)

PB&J burger at Plan B in Simsbury: peanut butter and bacon jam on a grass-fed beef burger with American cheese. Fries on the side sprinkled with truffle salt. Mmmm-mmmm!


----------



## MR. evil (Apr 20, 2012)

severine said:


> PB&J burger at Plan B in Simsbury: peanut butter and bacon jam on a grass-fed beef burger with American cheese. Fries on the side sprinkled with truffle salt. Mmmm-mmmm!



Where is the Plan B in Simsbury? I only know about the W Hartford and Glastonbury locations which are both close-ish to my office. But Simsbury is closer to home, and i do love me some Plan B.


----------



## severine (Apr 20, 2012)

On Railroad Rd. If you know where Fiddlers Green is (where Joe Pizza is located on Route 10) it's on that road behind it, between Rt 10 and Iron Horse Blvd (where the bike path is). One of my fave spots to eat!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2012)

McDonalds


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2012)

French Onion Soup


----------



## ski stef (Apr 22, 2012)

Asparagus and Mozz salad with fresh fruit


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 22, 2012)

Some GORP and a few crackers in the gondola

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 22, 2012)

So, Stef worked today and Jim did not.  :lol:


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 22, 2012)

No I worked today, got out around 2 and figured I might as well get a few turns in to finish out the afternoon. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 22, 2012)

left over pizza


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 22, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> Where is the Plan B in Simsbury? I only know about the W Hartford and Glastonbury locations which are both close-ish to my office. But Simsbury is closer to home, and i do love me some Plan B.



that looks really really delicious oh i must make a trip to try my favorite things burgers and peanut butter.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2012)

Turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 23, 2012)

Salad....


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 23, 2012)

leftovers


----------



## severine (Apr 23, 2012)

Scotty said:


> that looks really really delicious oh i must make a trip to try my favorite things burgers and peanut butter.



It was one of the weekly specials. Hope it returns again someday! They had one around Valentine's day that had cream cheese, chives, strawberry jam, and gouda, IIRC. Amazing!

Today was an Asiago Roast Beef sandwich from Panera. Ate the pickle, saved the chips for tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

peanut butter sandwich with diet coke


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 24, 2012)

meatball sandwich


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 24, 2012)

Chicken salad sandwhich 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2012)

Italian sub


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 25, 2012)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Turkey sandwich



mine had bacon and cheese on it


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 25, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> mine had bacon and cheese on it



Hows the diet coming along?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 25, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Hows the diet coming along?



not well. was at the Dr today and had to get weighed, it was bit humiliating.

diet isn't my biggest problem.. i need a lifestyle change.


----------



## marcski (Apr 25, 2012)

Potato leek soup, fresh field green salad and whole wheat fusilli with turkey sausage and broccolli in just a really light bit of garlic and olive oil.  I think after sauteing it, they finished it under the broiler with a some parmesean.  And I had a double bag to wash it down.


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2012)

The Bopper from Plan B Simsbury.View attachment 5110


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2012)

Chicken sandwich and small coffee.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 27, 2012)

Chicken saagwala and naan


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2012)

chicken parm on hard roll


----------



## ski stef (Apr 27, 2012)

string cheese


----------



## marcski (Apr 27, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> string cheese



I LOVE String Cheese Incident. However, I am not much of a fan of actual string cheese.  

With that said, your lunch was more filling than mine!!  I had a half of a melon and a bagel at my desk for breakfast and then nothing until my Friday Night beers! On pint number 3 and I had a few slices of a bar pie! .


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2012)

Had the Chinese buffet yesterday.


----------



## Nick (Apr 30, 2012)

grilled chicken and rice


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2012)

left over lasagna


----------



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2012)

I should have brought some left-over take out Chinese food, but I was too lazy.  Who knows what I'll end up getting...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2012)

Chicken sandwich


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

Cheese steak and fries.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 1, 2012)

Chicken wings from denny's lol


----------



## o3jeff (May 1, 2012)

Turkey and cheese sandwich


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2012)

Cheesesteak


----------



## gmcunni (May 1, 2012)

tossed salad with grilled chicken


----------



## Nick (May 1, 2012)

had more chicken and rice!


----------



## severine (May 1, 2012)

The assortment of gluten-free foods we had in the office to celebrate our gluten-free co-worker's birthday: grapes, watermelon, strawberries, red & green peppers, carrots, hummus, Mary's Gone Crackers crackers, and some gluten-free cinnamon raisin bread I baked right there in the office in my bread machine. I hope I never have to eat gluten-free bread again.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 1, 2012)

O





severine said:


> The assortment of gluten-free foods we had in the office to celebrate our gluten-free co-worker's birthday: grapes, watermelon, strawberries, red & green peppers, carrots, hummus, Mary's Gone Crackers crackers, and some gluten-free cinnamon raisin bread I baked right there in the office in my bread machine. I hope I never have to eat gluten-free bread again.



Sorry about your lunch, that sounds like undelicious meal.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2012)

Chicken sandwich and bluberry muffin.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 2, 2012)

Chicken Soup


----------



## marcski (May 2, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Chicken Soup



I'm fat....Corned beef and pastrami combination on a club roll with mustard and cole slaw.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2012)

Leftover General Tso's chicken with rice.


----------



## severine (May 2, 2012)

Scotty said:


> O
> 
> Sorry about your lunch, that sounds like undelicious meal.



It was...healthy. I guess.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2012)

severine said:


> It was...healthy. I guess.



I understand,  my office is filled with fashion designers, so when ever they quit the job my boss usually buys lunch and that's what they eat its not my cup of tea.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2012)

marcski said:


> I'm fat....Corned beef and pastrami combination on a club roll with mustard and cole slaw.


Good tasting food is worth the fatness lol.


----------



## o3jeff (May 2, 2012)

A terrible meatball grinder.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 3, 2012)

Bbq chicken sandwich from Subway.


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2012)

not sure but i'm really hungry


----------



## ski stef (May 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> not sure but i'm really hungry



ha, +1 i was actually coming on here to see what the last person was having for an idea of what i should have. no help


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2012)

Ski Stef said:


> ha, +1 i was actually coming on here to see what the last person was having for an idea of what i should have. no help



i'm too lazy to go out today so i'll have to scrounge from the fridge.(some times working from home isn't fun)


----------



## ski stef (May 3, 2012)

^ I wouldn't be able to get work done if I worked from home. Although now that it is slow season here in Breck I don't feel very productive period. 

Welp, I think I'm going to get a salad from somewhere, don't know where or what kind yet though.


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2012)

i had a bowl of meatballs with mozzarella cheese melted on top.


----------



## ski stef (May 3, 2012)

veggie cobb salad with red wine dressinh


----------



## o3jeff (May 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i had a bowl of meatballs with mozzarella cheese melted on top.



Any kind of sauce too?


----------



## gmcunni (May 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Any kind of sauce too?



sauce? no, i'm on a diet


----------



## ScottySkis (May 4, 2012)

Chicken sandwich and small coffee.


----------



## gmcunni (May 4, 2012)

chicken salad


----------



## deadheadskier (May 4, 2012)

salad


----------



## Cornhead (May 4, 2012)

Dumpster fries, french fries, chili, bacon, cheese wiz, jalapeno peppers. I'm boycotting my usual place. They forgot my salad dressing a couple weeks ago, spent my whole lunch break running back and forth. The other day when picking up my lunch, I asked if they were sure the dressing was there. The girl did not look in the bag. I said, "Do I have to check myself?". The owner chimed in, "Yeah, check yourself", this pissed me off, I won't go back, they lost a steady customer.


----------



## o3jeff (May 4, 2012)

2 slices of cheese pizza.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2012)

Bbq hot dog's.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2012)

left overs


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich and diet coke.


----------



## gmcunni (May 8, 2012)

ham and roast beef "roll ups"
seltzer water (pomegranate flavored)


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2012)

pasta


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2012)

Small coffee (needed today ) and chicken sandwich.


----------



## o3jeff (May 9, 2012)

Ham and bologna sandwich, yogurt


----------



## Nick (May 9, 2012)

Turkey sandwich with guacamole and some almonds and strawberries on the side


----------



## deadheadskier (May 9, 2012)

Blt


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2012)

Cheap burger and fries.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## deadheadskier (May 11, 2012)

ham and cheese sandwich


----------



## WoodCore (May 11, 2012)

Rhode Island Style Chowder and a black and blue salad (blackend steak and blue cheese)


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> ham and cheese sandwich



Same


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2012)

rotisserie chicken


----------



## o3jeff (May 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> rotisserie chicken



The whole thing?


----------



## gmcunni (May 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> The whole thing?



no, probably 60% of it


----------



## gmcunni (May 13, 2012)

Cajun shrimp


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2012)

Bbq hot dog yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2012)

Today's subways pastrami on whole wheat.


----------



## o3jeff (May 14, 2012)

Ham and salami sandwich.


----------



## gmcunni (May 14, 2012)

hot dogs, but i'm still hungry,


----------



## o3jeff (May 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> hot dogs, but i'm still hungry,



Have another one.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 15, 2012)

Chicken ixtapa and small coffee.


----------



## o3jeff (May 15, 2012)

Ham and cheese sandwich.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (May 15, 2012)

The Burger King classic chicken sandwich with heavy mayo and pickle..


----------



## WakeboardMom (May 15, 2012)

Leftovers from Mother's Day dinner...veal marsala, couscous and salad.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 15, 2012)

I'm surrounded by fast food in every direction......I need to make my own lunch.....


----------



## ScottySkis (May 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> I'm surrounded by fast food in every direction......I need to make my own lunch.....


Wendy's is not so bad,


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 15, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Wendy's is not so bad,



Funny you mention that, I had a salad at Wendy's today.

Why can't I help but feel like I am post-whoring by contributing to this thread? It's never gonna die especially if it's still around now seeing as the person who originated it was banned well over a year ago.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Funny you mention that, I had a salad at Wendy's today.
> 
> OWhy can't I help but feel like I am post-whoring by contributing to this thread? It's never gonna die especially if it's still around now seeing as the person who originated it was banned well over a year ago.



I think its good to mention lunch, food is yummy good part of my day, today i'm having delicious Boars Head cagan(spicy ) turkey sandwich.


----------



## Cornhead (May 16, 2012)

Attempting to eat beef stew, I say attempting because I had 19 teeth extracted last Friday. I still have all of my front teeth. I haven't gotten to any meat yet, don't know if that'll work, everything else should be fine. So far the most challenging thing I've been able to eat is salad, hardly worth the effort however. Just downed a piece of meat, all is good. The stew is great, dumplings too!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2012)

Pizza and diet soda


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2012)

Delicious spicy turkey sandwich and small coffee (to live longer ).


----------



## o3jeff (May 18, 2012)

Pizza


----------



## legalskier (May 18, 2012)

Tuna salad made with Hellman's real mayo on rye.


----------



## gmcunni (May 18, 2012)

chicken


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2012)

Scrambled eggs and toast


----------



## legalskier (May 29, 2012)

Cape Cod chicken salad with cranberries, honey and pecans. Bought a tub of it at Costco after sampling it.


----------



## o3jeff (May 29, 2012)

Taco Bell


----------



## vdk03 (May 29, 2012)

Turkey sandwich and a string cheese.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2012)

See I waited a week to post here,  ititialian hero.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2012)

My favorite peanut butter on english muffin.


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2012)

Turkey sandwich


----------



## ScottySkis (May 31, 2012)

Cheeseburger


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2012)

leftover chicken alfredo


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> leftover chicken alfredo



Did you go over Scotty's last night for dinner?


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 1, 2012)

Nathan's long dogs with natural casing, potato salad, bbq chips, string cheese, and chocolate chip cookies. I'm boycotting my local Italian place due to poor service. I may have to go back however, they are much cheaper than other options in the area. A few years back, I used to get a small salad with provolone cheese, half dozen garlic knots, and a drink for $2.50, now it's about $4.50 for just the salad and knots, still much cheaper than fast food options, and healthier. I like bringing my lunch, I only get a half hour, so running around doesn't leave much time to eat.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you go over Scotty's last night for dinner?



Mind came from freezer section of supermarket, .


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2012)

Turkey sandwich, Doritos


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 1, 2012)

Pastrami sandwich


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 4, 2012)

Taco Bell, two Crunchy Nacho Burritos, not that great, but $2.14 for lunch is tough to beat.


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 4, 2012)

leftover pizza


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 4, 2012)

Subway spicy ititialian sandwich


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 12, 2012)

Clam Chowder, bread and butter


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

Ham and salami sandwich, Fritos


----------



## hammer (Jun 12, 2012)

Bertucci's pizza...my employer always buys too much food for lunch when we have customer meetings. :smile:


----------



## drjeff (Jun 12, 2012)

Had to carb up a bit today with a pasta salad with grilled chicken. Going to need some energy this evening for my daughter's parent-child soccer game and the epic battle between a bunch of 30 and 40 something's vs. a dozen or so 7 and 8 year old girls! :lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2012)

Chicken and small coffee


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2012)

Chicken, broccoli and garlic pizza.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 15, 2012)

Chicken fajita wrap


----------



## Nick (Jul 12, 2012)

Had a turkey sandwich w/ light may & avocado on wheat with some baked lays. Trying to get at least somewhat better on the diet here. !


----------



## bigbog (Jul 13, 2012)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What are you eating for lunch today???
> 
> Me: Turkey, bacon, lettuce, tomato, onion, and mustard on an everything bagel..chips..diet snapple peach iced tea....
> 
> I always surf the net when I eat lunch at work..do you????


Minus the bagel, chips and diet soda...a big turkey club around noon....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 18, 2012)

Bltoc


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 18, 2012)

Turkey and swiss on rye bread.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 18, 2012)

Penne with shrimp and garlic. Home made.


----------



## Nick (Jul 18, 2012)

That sounds awesome. 

I just had a boring turkey sandwich and apple. 

I then went out and almost got a slice of pizza, but the minimum credit card charge was $10, so I didn't end up getting it, and now I'm happy I didn't!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2012)

Pastrami sandwich and a caesar salad


----------



## Nick (Jul 19, 2012)

I had some Smartfood popcorn. Which is a really ridiculous name by the way. I need to make a sandwich or something....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2012)

Homemade Curry Chicken Salad Sandwich


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

Chicken & Rice


----------



## Nick (Jul 25, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Homemade Curry Chicken Salad Sandwich



That sounds really good. I love curry.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2012)

Spicy Boards Head turkey sandwich good stuff.


----------



## marcski (Jul 25, 2012)

I am having one of these Paninis on a really good Ciabatta roll from the City.

NEW! Homemade
slightly spicy meatballs,
fresh basil, fresh Mozzarella,
Parmesean Reggiano and
marinara sauce.

Quite tasty.  I had a few tastes of some beer too.   A Baxter Brewing Co. Stowaway IPA and a Maine Beer Co. Lunch IPA and a bit of a Green Flash IPA as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2012)

BBQ Brisket Panini


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 26, 2012)

Turkey sandwich spicy.


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2012)

Chicken & rice on a wheat wrap with honey mustard dressing


----------



## Nick (Jul 26, 2012)

marcski said:


> I am having one of these Paninis on a really good Ciabatta roll from the City.
> 
> NEW! Homemade
> slightly spicy meatballs,
> ...



Do they press the ciabatta? I love that. Used to get some at Panera all the time.


----------



## marcski (Jul 26, 2012)

Nick said:


> Do they press the ciabatta? I love that. Used to get some at Panera all the time.



Oh yeah, of course. Wouldn't be nearly as good without it.

Today, I'm having a few maki rolls from the Japanese place.  Spicy Tuna, Cali and a shrimp tempura. And some edamame.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2012)

Asiago roast beef sandwich at Panera Bread and it is great.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 4, 2012)

buffalo chicken  salad with ranch dressing and diet pepsi.

the hot sauce was great. so hot i was tearing and my nose was running.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> buffalo chicken  salad with ranch dressing and diet pepsi.
> 
> the hot sauce was great. so hot i was tearing and my nose was running.





Sounds delicious.                                                                                         Yesterday I had Ruben sandwich.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 5, 2012)

leftover BBQ ribs.   
http://www.smokeandbones.com/

leftovers have been in the freezer since July. i grabbed a bag of ribs last night and defrosted them.  10 minutes in over @ 350 and they were AWESOME!


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 5, 2012)

Rice n beans and sweet potato tortilla chips, from work cafe.  Actually not too bad.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 5, 2012)

Greek Salad


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2012)

Boars Head Turkey sandwich.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 5, 2012)

Grilled salmon and rice


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> leftover BBQ ribs.





SkiFanE said:


> Rice n beans and sweet potato tortilla chips, from work cafe.  Actually not too bad.





WoodCore said:


> Greek Salad





snowmonster said:


> Grilled salmon and rice




guess which one is the fat out of shape guy?


----------



## Nick (Sep 14, 2012)

Chicken fajitas last night, leftover for lunch today. Was eating really good for about 3 weeks but the wheels are coming off


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 14, 2012)

Boars head spicy turkey sandwich.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 19, 2012)

Salad with Thousand Islands dressing


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 19, 2012)

left over chicken alfredo.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2012)

Peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 20, 2012)

pavement...9 mile run...


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2012)

Salad


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 20, 2012)

Spicy turkey sandwich.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)

sandwich of leftover corned beef


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Ham, salami, lettuce and tomato sandwich, fresh pineapple for dessert


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

Spinach wrap filled with steak, veggies and horseradish sauce.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Delicious cheese burgers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Subway spicy Italian sandwich.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

turkey & cheese sandwich + diet pepsi


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

Bag of beef jerky.


----------



## dmess (Dec 5, 2012)

chicken salad


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Bag of beef jerky.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Yummy lunch.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Yummy lunch.



Stuffs not too bad, my brother works for Jack Links and gives me a bunch of free samples!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Stuffs not too bad, my brother works for Jack Links and gives me a bunch of free samples!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Free samples is always sweet.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 12, 2012)

Tomato wrap filled with buffalo chicken sausage and all the veggies


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2012)

*CHICKEN CHEESESTEAKARITTO*  @ http://www.burgerittoville.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> *CHICKEN CHEESESTEAKARITTO*  @ http://www.burgerittoville.com/



Looks pretty good, will have to try it next time i'm out that way.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Looks pretty good, will have to try it next time i'm out that way.



highly recommended.  right off 84 in newtown


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> highly recommended.  right off 84 in newtown



From clicking on the link it looks like you are their biggest fan, your pic was all over their social media area!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 12, 2012)

Turkey and swiss sandwich, Vitamin water, banana for dessert.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Chicken sandwich with coffee.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> From clicking on the link it looks like you are their biggest fan, your pic was all over their social media area!



I have to check my FB privacy settings to stop that.


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 13, 2012)

Green curry with tofu.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2012)

leftover something, haven't decided yet.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

Cheeseburger delicious and not from 5 crappy guys.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2012)

Turkey BLT sandwich


----------



## Nick (Dec 13, 2012)

Salad, but I did have a choc chip cookie earlier so I've already kinda ruined my day


----------



## Cheese (Dec 13, 2012)

Jalapeno wrap with tuna and all the veggies


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> leftover something, haven't decided yet.


ended up having leftover pizza


----------



## Cheese (Dec 14, 2012)

Spinach wrap with buffalo turkey and all the veggies


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 14, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Chicken sandwich.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

Pizza, since I found some money in they petty cash envelope works buying!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Subway pastrami sandwich.


----------



## tree_skier (Dec 21, 2012)

Sardines in mustard sauce


----------



## Cheese (Dec 23, 2012)

Tomato soup and a grilled pepper-jack cheese sandwich


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 23, 2012)

roast beef + cheese sandwich  and diet pepsi


----------



## Euler (Dec 23, 2012)

Cookies, cake, frosting....between birthdays and christmas there's so much sugar around that lunch got forgotten about!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Mountsnow upper lodge pulled pork delicious sandwich.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2012)

Brisket panini


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 24, 2012)

Turkey BLT panini and a salad.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Frozen Boston Market ,chicken and rice( no bonus got to eat cheap to afford skiing)


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2012)

Minestrone soup


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Chicken sandwich from home.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Peanut butter sandwich. Yummy!


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 28, 2012)

a chicken finger buffalo wrap with let,tom amd swiss. Drowned in buff sauce.


----------



## Nick (Dec 28, 2012)

I love buffalo chicken anything. I just had some friggen tostitos. BUT! Lobster inbound for dinner. Hellz yeah.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 28, 2012)

6 inch cold cut combo @ subway on my way to ski sundown


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 29, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> 6 inch cold cut combo @ subway on my way to ski sundown


Is Sundown open 24 hours now?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably one of the best pulled pork sandwiches I've had at some little BBQ place here in Oklahoma.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 28, 2013)

I failed to recall that I needed to remind myself to not forget to eat lunch today.


----------



## amazaheri (Jan 28, 2013)

salad...every workday lunch...keeps me from getting the post lunch ZZZZZ


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2013)

Want


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2013)

leftover steak


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2013)

Chicken pot pie.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2013)

Vegetable soup


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2013)

Going to have a nice lunch with my dad later, what they have in the cafeteria will be fine. Just really happy I get to see him today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2013)

Subway pastrami sandwich.

Million English children in here today. Never seen this before and I eat here a lot.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 20, 2013)

The salad I didn't eat for lunch yesterday. Won't make that mistake twice......


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 20, 2013)

Meatballs from Shoprite, trying to save money so I can ski. 

1 less post to 420,420.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2013)

Verizon service down so I am Witchcraft having coffee and getting free wireless phone service.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 21, 2013)

At work having a chicken BLT and a cup of the cafeteria's "Derek Jeter's" Yankee Bean Soup. Ha! Take that all you BOSOX fans!;-)....and responses in 5..4..3..2..


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 21, 2013)

RB sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 21, 2013)

Tuna Sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2013)

Pizza. The girls here at work ordered it and sent me to pick it up and pay...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

Witchcraft pull pork sandwich pretty tasty.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 22, 2013)

#1 meal @ mc donalds


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> #1 meal @ mc donalds



I like their breakfast but not their lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Peanut butter sandwich.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

Salad with chicken, 4 clementines, water


----------



## Cheese (Feb 26, 2013)

Tuna wrap


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

Holy shit a great stuffed burger with Bacon in the middle, delicious.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2013)

Leftover chicken.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

2 slices of pepperoni pizza from Sbarro.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> 2 slices of pepperoni pizza from Sbarro.



You always eat your lunch close to midnight?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> You always eat your lunch close to midnight?



That's just when I saw this thread.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> That's just when I saw this thread.



Okay today I will go to my peanut sandwiches later.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Okay today I will go to my peanut sandwiches later.



I brought a salad that I'll be eating soon.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

Chicken salad wrap


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Chicken salad wrap



Make it yourself?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2013)

Tomato soup.  Made it myself


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Make it yourself?



Nope


----------



## Rambo (Feb 28, 2013)

*Free GSS*


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

Probably a salad finally.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Friday pizza today, can I have pizzas for breakfast in NYC?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Friday pizza today, can I have pizzas for breakfast in NYC?



Brick oven pizza and garlic knots, good good stuff.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

Pulled pork sandwich


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

salad with chicken.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

Wasabi egg salad


----------



## hippiechick (Mar 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> Pulled pork sandwich



Yum! Just polished off dessert, homemade baklava!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

Chicken quesadilla


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 1, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Chicken quesadilla



Are they authentic?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 1, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Are they authentic?



I'm not in Mexico, so I guess not??  I'm pretty sure the nice lady who made them for me isn't of Mexican descent either..


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Subway pastrami sandwich, tomorrow will be a better meal.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2013)

http://waybackburgers.com/


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> http://waybackburgers.com/



Did you get the triple triple?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2013)

Ham sandwich, yogurt for dessert.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 6, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get the triple triple?



i did not but i really want to try it some night, figure it could feed the family.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

Subway italian sandwich( cheap and close to work so I save money for the Bush.)


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2013)

Pizza day.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 15, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Subway italian sandwich( cheap and close to work so I save money for the Bush.)



5 dolla footlongs!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> 5 dolla footlongs!



I can't eat that much crapppy taste. I go with the six and add lots of lettuce and mayo to make taste better.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Pizza day.



I was thinking pizza but only have a bad pizza place close to work. When it get hot out I walks few minutes to great pizza place and enjoy NYC views or hopefully I don't.work here by summer summer time.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2013)

peanut butter sandwich


----------



## Geoff (Mar 15, 2013)

I simmered three corned beef briskets this morning in sauvignon blanc, chicken stock, onion, cloves, allspice, cinnamon stick, mustard seed, bay leaves, pepper corns, and ginger.   I had a Reuben for a late lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 15, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I simmered three corned beef briskets this morning in sauvignon blanc, chicken stock, onion, cloves, allspice, cinnamon stick, mustard seed, bay leaves, pepper corns, and ginger.   I had a Reuben for a late lunch.



That a big lunch, munchies? Lol.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2013)

Enjoying the best pulled pork sandwich I have ever had at Ragged Mountain.  I don't think I've ever described something I've ate at a ski area as "best I've ever had" but this thing is incredible.  Washing it down with a Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 21, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Enjoying the best pulled pork sandwich I have ever had at Ragged Mountain.  I don't think I've ever described something I've ate at a ski area as "best I've ever had" but this thing is incredible.  Washing it down with a Dogfish Head 60 minute IPA.



This sounds like an epic combo!    Next time im at ragged i will remember this!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 3, 2013)

Clam Chowder


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2013)

Home cooked chicken marshala from my room mate GF, she is a great cook.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 3, 2013)

leftover chicken pot pie


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Home cooked chicken marshala from my room mate GF, she is a great cook.



Does she have a sister for you?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2013)

Salad and some potato chips.


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been using a NutriBullet now for a few days. So my lunch was: 

Kale, Banana, Orange, Walnuts, Almonds, Apple, and Water. Pulverized into a liquid. 

Plus side, I'm down four pounds since Monday. Time to get back on the health bandwagon. On again, off again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Does she have a sister for you?



I wish she did.


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 4, 2013)

Pepperoni calzone, yummy, my Thursday staple, back to salads soon, gotta drop a few lbs. One upside to Spring, chairlifts do most of my work in the Winter.:wink: Hopefully lots of biking, hiking, and canoeing in my near future.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2013)

Home cooked BBQ chicken, good and once again cooking done from cousin GF.


----------



## soposkier (Apr 4, 2013)

Buffalo Chicken Wrap


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

Tuna fish and crackers.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 4, 2013)

Fresh mozzarella and tomato panini.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 4, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Tuna fish and crackers.



Bunblle Bee I hope?


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Bunblle Bee I hope?



Albacore, Costco brand. Comes in a bigger can compared to the cans you buy in the grocery store.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 5, 2013)

Lindt Touch of Sea Salt dark chocolate (dessert after tuna)


----------



## Cornhead (Apr 5, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Lindt Touch of Sea Salt dark chocolate (dessert after tuna)


That sounds yummy, love Lindt. Pretty pricey though, $30 for a bag of 12.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 5, 2013)

leftover casserole


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 5, 2013)

Sausage and mushroom pizza.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Fresh mozzarella and tomato panini.



Panini again...


----------



## ski stef (Apr 5, 2013)

SALAD-topped with leftover fajita steak, chicken, shrimp, peppers, onions and Frank's !!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 5, 2013)

Ski Stef said:


> SALAD-topped with leftover fajita steak, chicken, shrimp, peppers, onions and Frank's !!



Sounds like one heck of a salad!


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2013)

Still doing the shakes. This morning I had spinach, flax seed, banana, strawberry, pineapple and water. I'm down eight pounds in one week! (198 - 190) Plus cut back to just one cup of coffee per day.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 6, 2013)

Nick said:


> Still doing the shakes. This morning I had spinach, flax seed, banana, strawberry, pineapple and water. I'm down eight pounds in one week! (198 - 190) Plus cut back to just one cup of coffee per day.



Wow, 8 lbs in a week!

Just don't put cream and sugar in the coffee and you're fine.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 6, 2013)

Ate lunch in gate house had chicken pot pie  
!!went out til 3 lift problems on hg went home down slowpoke  untracked groomer corn to end. Sick !!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 6, 2013)

Made an amazing Italian Sandwich with Westphalian Ham and Garlic Salami from Karl's Sausage Kitchen.   It's a good think Karl's is 45 minutes away and I visit there infrequently.  If it was down the street, I'd be an even bigger fat ass than I already am.........and a lot poorer.  Karl's is without question the best deli anywhere in New England that I've found.

http://www.karlssausage.com/meats.php


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 12, 2013)

Salad with some chicken and thousand islands dressing, a cherry yogurt, plum and water


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2013)

Subway pastrami sandwich with diet coke.


----------



## Nick (Oct 4, 2013)

Not for my lunch but here's a coupon for you ice cream lovers  

http://image.email.baskinrobbins.com/lib/ff031272766405/m/1/20131001_FOMCoupon.jpg

baskin robbins buy one / get one free


----------



## Cheese (Oct 7, 2013)

Shrimp and linguini in a pesto sauce.  Yup, I was _that guy_ whom nuked seafood in the break room microwave.  Oopsies!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Shrimp and linguini in a pesto sauce.  Yup, I was _that guy_ whom nuked seafood in the break room microwave.  Oopsies!



Smell pretty bad I would think.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 7, 2013)

Chicken Spiedie sub, with cheese, mushrooms, and bbq sauce. A little pricey, $8.40, but oh so good!

Cheese, you gonna make the AZ summit this year, or will you be globetrotting again?:wink: I've gotten complants in the steam room at the Y from the garlic pizza I ate the night before. Do they use a lot of garlic? Hell yeah! It was oozing out of my pores, safe from vampires/werewolfs for sure.


----------



## Cheese (Oct 7, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Cheese, you gonna make the AZ summit this year, or will you be globetrotting again?:wink:



Globetrotting.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 7, 2013)

I made a batch of split pea and smoked ham soup last Thursday.  I've been eating that for lunch.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 14, 2013)

Huge cheap great slice of pizza from the Bronx and only 2.50$ same price of the subway train in NYC.


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2013)

More chicken casserole (yum)


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 15, 2013)

Slice of pepperoni pizza.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 15, 2013)

subway cold cut combo, $5 footlong + water


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 16, 2013)

Since I'm back in the Philippines, I've reverted to a more local diet of fish, vegetables and rice. Lunch today was grilled milkfish stuffed with onions and tomatoes and a broth of green beans, squash and a Philippine vegetable called saluyot (online dictionaries translate this to English as jute leaves). This is Filipino peasant food. It tastes fine and it's healthy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> subway cold cut combo, $5 footlong + water



What sandwich do you like from Subway? I liked their pulled pork but they only sold that last month.

Today I will be having natural peanut butter sandwich with no jelly.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 16, 2013)

Scotty said:


> What sandwich do you like from Subway? I liked their pulled pork but they only sold that last month.
> 
> Today I will be having natural peanut butter sandwich with no jelly.



I like the BMT's


----------



## HD333 (Oct 18, 2013)

Take out sushi. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2013)

Food cooked.


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2013)

A salad with ground turkey taco seasoning, avocado, srirachi and blue cheese dressing. Yum.


----------



## Cheese (Oct 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> A salad with ground turkey taco seasoning, avocado, srirachi and blue cheese dressing. Yum.



That's quite an international scramble you've created there.  At least Mexico, Thailand and Europe were present.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 18, 2013)

Already digesting it, chicken spiedie sub, cheese, mushrooms, and bbq sauce. They forgot the sauce last week and it wasn't nearly as tasty.


----------



## Tin (Dec 19, 2013)

Office Christmas Party...


----------



## yeggous (Dec 19, 2013)

Tin said:


> Office Christmas Party...
> 
> 
> View attachment 9856



Me too!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2014)

2 hot dogs, sans buns.  

jumbo Costco all beef dogs, very good.  fried them in butter, split and filled with cheese.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

Today I had some great rare roast beef from a great italian supermarket in the Bronx close to where my sister lives.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Today I had some great rare roast beef from a great italian supermarket in the Bronx close to where my sister lives.




i had roast beef also.. boar's head, with bacon on a low carb wrap with mayo.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> i had roast beef also.. boar's head, with bacon on a low carb wrap with mayo.



That is funny.


----------



## casey (Jan 29, 2014)

It's basically 8 ounces of water, 2 tablespoons of grade B maple syrup, 2 tablespoons of lemon or lime juice, and a sprinkle of Cayenne pepper.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 29, 2014)

meatballs and chicken wings


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2014)

I was piling on weight along with my wifes pregnancy. I've gotta drop at least 15 pounds. 

Chicken and rice for lunch today.


----------



## Nick (Jan 29, 2014)

casey said:


> It's basically 8 ounces of water, 2 tablespoons of grade B maple syrup, 2 tablespoons of lemon or lime juice, and a sprinkle of Cayenne pepper.



Uh! I did that for a while but I couldn't stand it. The Cayenne pepper made me feel sick.


----------



## JimboSherm (Jan 29, 2014)

Two veggie wraps - lettuce, tomato, sprouts, cucumber - with hummus and chips.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2014)

Salad and a yogurt.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

Roastbeef .


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 30, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Roastbeef .


same


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 30, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> same



Safety meeting for dessert too?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Safety meeting for dessert too?



I wish I some you got lol.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 30, 2014)

Powder


----------



## marcski (Jan 30, 2014)

Ski Stef said:


> Powder



Without posting pics of the fresh snow, you could be having sloppy joes and no one would know.


----------



## ski stef (Jan 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## wakenbacon (Jan 30, 2014)

Grilled chicken sandwich and pbr tallboy at camp3 lodge at loon. Just what I needed.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2014)

i'm hungry... i think today's lunch will be a hodgepodge of whatever i can find in the fridge.


----------



## mkfern (Jan 31, 2014)

hey guys. I've posted a bunch of times here but don't know if I"m on the list for the party. Can someone help me here?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2014)

Today lunch great burgers from nice cafe in NYC thanks boss for buying lunch today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2014)

2 Jamaican beef paties.


----------



## skifree (Jan 31, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> 2 Jamaican beef paties.


Where did u get the patties? Killer place in Hartford 
Scott's Jamaican bakery


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2014)

skifree said:


> Where did u get the patties? Killer place in Hartford
> Scott's Jamaican bakery



I didn't know I owner of a lunch place LOL.


----------



## skifree (Jan 31, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I didn't know I owner of a lunch place LOL.


If you did it would be a Jamaican bakery!  Lol


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2014)

skifree said:


> Where did u get the patties? Killer place in Hartford
> Scott's Jamaican bakery



Anthony's in Manchester next to Stop and Shop.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Anthony's in Manchester next to Stop and Shop.



Lunch early for you.

Later I probably eat at Subway.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2014)

Scotty said:


> Lunch early for you.
> 
> Later I probably eat at Subway.


Way too early for lunch. I was replying to skifrees question on where I got my Jamaican food the other day.

Do we need to bump the breakfast thread?


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2014)

I was eating really healthy for a while but today I had leftover chili and buffalo chicken dip (with bacon) from yesterday's game. I feel like i could puke right now. 

I still have some sympathy pregnancy weight to lose


----------



## The Captain (Feb 6, 2014)

Leftover Chicken in Plum sauce Marinade from last night.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2014)

NYC pizza shop getting chicken parm hero and french fries and diet coke nayve tiramisu for dessert.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

Went to Potbelly and had a nice sandwich Ita. combo much better then Subway.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 19, 2014)

Empire Sechaizan Grill chinesse on 68 st and Columbus ave goog good and cheap dlbeast fried dumplings ever.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2014)

getting ITA combo from local pizza itailain place anf wings sitting with puppies now 4 years old in sin doing nothing getting lunch doon.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 1, 2014)

Going to be a ham and bologna sandwich today.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2014)

still full from breakfast, will probably have a late lunch. leftover chicken


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm in Chicago and was told to have an Al's Italian Beef for lunch while I'm here.   Quite good.  Though I'm not sure what makes it an "Italian Beef."  Everywhere else in the world they would call the sandwich a "French Dip."


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2015)

i had two costco all beef hotdogs, sans buns


----------



## dlague (Apr 14, 2015)

Just had a detox shake with kale, cucumber, granny smith apple, carrots, lemon and lime.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 15, 2015)

Corn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2015)

Food


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 15, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Food



You don't say


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 15, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> You don't say



That was for joke got burger and cheese and bacon SNA BBQ sauce.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2015)

gmcunni said:


> i had two costco all beef hotdogs, sans buns



Have you tried the pulled pork sandwich at Costco?


----------



## yeggous (Apr 17, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> Have you tried the pulled pork sandwich at Costco?



I routinely go to Costco for lunch. Unfortunately it becomes an expensive endeavor after I buy a bunch of stuff that I don't need.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 3, 2015)

Bump 

Itailllian combo from local great deli


----------



## drjeff (Jun 3, 2015)

Chocolate Protein Shake and an Macintosh Apple while on a conference call


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2015)

Dunkin Donut's guacamole flatbread. High sodium but pretty good.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 4, 2015)

yeggous said:


> I routinely go to Costco for lunch. Unfortunately it becomes an expensive endeavor after I buy a bunch of stuff that I don't need.



I like their pizza.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 4, 2015)

Wish we had a Costco nearby.  Closest one to me is 40 miles away.  BJs and Sam's Club positively suck in comparison to Costco.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Wish we had a Costco nearby.  Closest one to me is 40 miles away.  BJs and Sam's Club positively suck in comparison to Costco.



Yeah, my favorite thing about Costco is that I know everything they sell is high quality. I am almost never disappointed in a Costco purchase. They are often not the cheapest place to buy something, but that is because they refuse to carry cheap crap.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2015)

Elevation Burger.  First time.  I'm typically not a chain restaurant guy and prefer to support local independent businesses, but wanted to see what an Organic chain restaurant was like.

Very good.  Certainly better than 5 Guys IMO.


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 22, 2015)

Tooter fish popkin.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't know oeeamut better maybt at home now munchies should be pretty serious bh that time through.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 24, 2015)

yeggous said:


> Yeah, my favorite thing about Costco is that I know everything they sell is high quality. I am almost never disappointed in a Costco purchase. They are often not the cheapest place to buy something, but that is because they refuse to carry cheap crap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


From Snopes:

If you're like me, you probably love shopping at Costco, hoping to find a great deal on everything from TV's to bulk diapers. But shopping at the big box megastore can be a bit overwhelming. Did you know there is actually a "Costco Price Tag Code" that can let you know if you're getting the best deals? 

The key to the code is not the dollars but the cents. Those last two digits of the price tell you everything. A price ending in .99 is much different than one ending in .97 or .49. Check it out ... 

Price ending in .99 – the product is full price 

Any time you see the price ending in .99 you know that item is full-priced and has not been marked down. It still may be a good deal though, this is Costco after all. 

Price ending in .97 – a deal decided by the manager 

A price that ends in .97 is what we are looking for. Usually this is a special price you're not going to find again. Once it's gone it's gone. These can be some great deals. 

Price ending in .49 or .79 – manufacturer's special 

A price ending in .49 or .79 is a manufacturer's special. This is a product the manufacturer is testing out at Costco, usually at a lower price than Costco would sell the item at. 

Price ending in .00 — the goods are about to go! 

A price ending in .00 is probably the best deal you will find in the store. It means the manager wants the item out. And once it's out, the product is gone for good. 

A price tag with an asterisk — it's discounted and done 

Be on the lookout for price tags with an asterisk. This means the product is discontinued. A combination of a .97 and an asterisk means you are getting a last chance good deal. 

We all know Costco has the lowest prices in town but now you can use these tricks to get deeper discounts inside the warehouse. Share this with anyone you know who shops.

ps: By the way I dropped over $900 in Costco yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2015)

Lrfto overs scilloon sq. Pizza with peronni so good and 3 n


----------



## STREETSKIER (Oct 23, 2015)

.  Thai in Waterbury vt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2016)

Gave the famous Louis' Lunch a try in New Haven.  Pretty good, but I'll stick to pizza next time through.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Gave the famous Louis' Lunch a try in New Haven.  Pretty good, but I'll stick to pizza next time through.



I only went to Louis' at 2am when I was hammered. I used to live across the street from there during grad school. Sticking to the apizza is wise.


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 27, 2016)

Steamed cheeseburger w/ lettuce, tomato and onion from http://www.tedsrestaurant.com/ in Meriden, CT. It's hard not to order more than one!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Steamed cheeseburger w/ lettuce, tomato and onion from http://www.tedsrestaurant.com/ in Meriden, CT. It's hard not to order more than one!



Did you get the home fries with cheese too?


----------



## WoodCore (Jan 28, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Did you get the home fries with cheese too?



Just the burger and a diet soda.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 28, 2016)

WoodCore said:


> Steamed cheeseburger w/ lettuce, tomato and onion from http://www.tedsrestaurant.com/ in Meriden, CT. It's hard not to order more than one!



Ted's has also opened up a location in Cromwell, CT.  It's pretty convenient if you are driving up I-91.


----------



## cliffsteep (Jan 28, 2016)

French fries.


----------



## neversummer (Jan 30, 2016)

Nick I'm eating lunch with Bill and jay and I had fish and chips with a Rickers maniac gold


----------



## Nick (Jan 30, 2016)

Bag burger


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 30, 2016)

Nick said:


> Bag burger



The best!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2019)

Bump
Quick Check coffee and BBQ chicken sandwich
I also walking for some excersie about 2 miles round trip from my apartment
I love quick ✔


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 14, 2019)

Save GSS!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 12, 2019)

leftover pasta and meatballs


----------



## JenMorri88 (Oct 15, 2020)

Today is a difficult day for me, I don't have time for anything, so I ran to the nearest cafe for lunch and tasted a vegetable salad (with avocado and dried fruits) and crispy toasted toast. very tasty


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2020)

wa-loaf said:


> Save GSS!


Still? 

Anyway. Ham sandwich today w/ a couple Tostitos.!


----------

